# One Piece: The Bond Of Nakama Main RP thread



## Zorokiller (Mar 19, 2009)

This is the main RP thread.

Absolutely *NO* ooc talk in this thread.

For OOC I refer to the OOC/Sign Up Thread



Have fun posting!


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 20, 2009)

Tsurugi sat down on a tree branche, daydreaming as usual.

He looked up the sky

"Angelo...I'll sure be a pirate one day, just like you."

Suddenly he heared chaos in his little home town, Bell Town.
He stood up and held the tree while standing on the branche

"A...A Pirate ship...!"

He leaped down and started running to town

"Could it...Be...Him?"


----------



## Darth (Mar 20, 2009)

Razor was engulfed in thoughts of revenge.

*"What do I do now? My family is dead, My friends are gone, My home is in flames, there's only one road open to me now.."*

Suddenly, Razor saw a ship with a skull painted sail on the horizon heading towards the island.

*"It's those bastards, they're back again? I'll show them what happens when you mess with me."*

He leaped off the cliff and began running to the shoreline...


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 20, 2009)

Tsurugi was dashing forward behind him Razor Dawn ran enraged

Tsurugi stopped and talked to him

"Dawn-san! You're going to the shore as well?"

A big smile appeared on his face

"M...Maybe it's Angelo! Angelo Asesino! Wouldn't that be great?"
He said while not taking Razor Dawn's feeling in consideration forgetting about the recent events about the last pirates that visited town, they rampaged the town and the only thing Tsurugi could hold on to was hoping Angelo would come to rescue him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 20, 2009)

Joumae Island-

Saito lies on the roof of his small shed like house, starring at the clouds, "Hope it doesn't rain, still haven't patched up these damn holes in my roof." He says stretching his arm, it ends up smacking into the roof and breaking a hole in it, "Well, one more for me to do I guess."

In the trees that lead up to the mountain top, "There it is..." One man dressed in all black with a bandana on says gripping his katana, "We'll take it down and be heroes of the town!" Shouts another man in all black, "Ssssssh! Quiet or he'll hear you..." A man in all black and a mask says.

"Great...more assholes." He gets up and stretches his back before leaping off his roof, "Come on out, you know you're not very sneaky." He says cracking his knuckles.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 20, 2009)

Ondia.

It was a town of degenerates. Admist the chaos was a young man by the name of Zen. He was born and brought up on this island and seeing what he has seen can make one...a little twisted. He has seen murder, kidnapping, rape, acts of brutality which a child should not be surrounded by. He quietly watches another fight outside the bar where his house is adjacent to with total boredom. He needs some milk.

He walks out of the house. Bullets whiz by, explosions demolish buildings and men scream as their lives are put to an end. Zen barely blinks, dodging only when neccesary, it wasn't that he was fast. He just knew the way men thought. they weren't aiming for him. Zen merely observed the gun position, the nervousness of the shooter and possible ricochet points. This was his playground.

He retrieved the milk and drank a glass and flipped open a book. He read constantly fuelled by the desire to never be as thick headed as these pirates below him. Somewhere a womans scream is abruptly cut. Zen keeps reading


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 20, 2009)

-In the prison cell of a certain pirate ship nearing Bell Town-

There was a single guard sitting outside of the prison cell in the ship. He leaned his chair back onto two legs, whistled and read a magazine. He started nodding off, but that was quickly ended by a loud ruckus coming from the cage. He looked over and to his surprise the lone prisoner was bending the bars of the cell! The prisoner walked through the hole he made and KO'd the guard instantly.

"I hope you know I still like you for who you are."

*Splash!*

"What!?" The prisoner found himself in the same cage with the same guard, that just tossed a bucket of water on him, "I guess that was just a dream," he muttered to himself. He moved so he was right in front of the guard, "You know, that wasn't very nice, young man. Instead of doing mean things, you should express yourself through art or music."

"Shut up old man." The guard had left the room. Mr. Rodgers smiled. The guard didn't even realize that his keys were sticking out of his pocket, just waiting for the first person to get close enough to steal them

"It's a wonderful day in this neighborhood."


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 20, 2009)

Tsurugi and Razor reached the shore, the pirates had already lay anchor and started to plunder the town, they were different from the last ones, and they weren't from Asesino's pirate crew either.

Tsurugi was somewhat sad, but the town couldn't be plundered again, this was his hometown, he couldn't let Granny Mikan get hurt

He stood before three pirates harrassing a girl of the same as Tsurugi

"Oi~Bastards! Leave her alone!"

"Hmm...What you wanna do shrimp?" One of the bigger pirates say who's cracking his knuckles

"Lina...Go!" Tsurugi says to the girl.
She stands up and runs away

"Damn kid! You made our little prize run away..." A smaller chubby pirates says who's holding a knife

"Let's make him pay, right bro?"  A slender pirate holding a club says

"Captain Wiha, will greatly be pleasured by seeing pipsqueeks like you getting crushed!" The big pirates says

The big guy dashes forward holding his arms stretched out ready to grab Tsurugi

*Gulp* ("D-Damn it...What do I do?!")

He was praying for a miracle, these were real life threatful pirates.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2009)

Ondia-

A large cruise ship doesn't even bother to dock at the island. "THIS IS AS FAR AS WE GO!" The crew shouts. "aw man." A man let's out a sigh. "Fine." He runs towards the end of the ship and jumps towards the docks... missing and landing in the water, having to swim all the way to shore. "GOOD LUCK!!!" the crew shouts, turning their boat around fast as they can.

At the dock, a hand jets out of the sea and grips a plank of wood. Pulling himself up, the man who jumped off the cruise ship crawls onto the pier. "If it weren't for the fact that cruise shipped moved, i would have made it." He states to someone. "Sure. Whatever." The guy waves him off. "Get the hell off my dock before i shoot you. Damn wierdo." The other man blinks. "You're rude." He comments before walking off, dripping water everywhere.

BANG! Bullets zoom past the man. People fall left and right. "Hmm~hmm~" He hums, his  hands resting on the back of his head. This is nothing to him, he acts as if.. They were just pretending to play Pirates and marines. "Now then... I should start my journey to join a pirate crew today." He finds a building he can climb ontop of and readies himself. "THE NAMES SHOU HAZAMA! FROM THE ISLAND OF DEMONS! WHO WANTS ME TO JOIN THEIR CREW!"


----------



## Darth (Mar 21, 2009)

Razor stopped at the shore, shocked at what was happening. 

*"Even though these aren't the same pirates, they're still killing innocent people! How Dare They!!"*

Razor saw Tsurugi getting surrounded by a group of three pirates. *"It looks like Tsurugi needs help"*

Razor sprinted behind the pirates, he grabbed the first one by the hair and slammed his head into the ground with such force that the soil cracked. 

Razor grabbed the pirate's club and fended off an attack aimed at him by a knife wielding pirate. *"Tsurugi, take out the last one. I'll deal with this fool."*


----------



## Vergil (Mar 21, 2009)

Zen looked up from reading as a man climbed on top of his building and shouted

"THE NAMES SHOU HAZAMA! FROM THE ISLAND OF DEMONS! WHO WANTS ME TO JOIN THEIR CREW!"

Zen didn't usually bother responding and though it was the third declaration in the space of an hour, the intensity of this person was such that he felt compelled to find out more. He calmly closed his book and made his way up to the roof. He opened the door and sat on the ledge, opening a pad and a readying a pen.

"Name. Shou Hazama. Age. I'd guess around 17 or 18." he muttered as he compiled a profile. "So Hazama-san, why are you a pirate? Money? Fame? Boredom?" These were answers he had heard before. He was hopeful that this man would give him something different.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2009)

"Name. Shou Hazama. Age. I'd guess around 17 or 18." he muttered as he compiled a profile. "So Hazama-san, why are you a pirate? Money? Fame? Boredom?" These were answers he had heard before. He was hopeful that this man would give him something different. "Ah, Is this like an interview?" Shou blinked. "Well, if that is the case." Shou blew on his nails and rubbed them in his shirt. "I'm Shou Hazama, Age 18, Height 6ft, Weight.. hmm.. I haven't weighed myself in four years..." He rubbed his chin. 

"But enough of that! Why am i pirate!? Money.. Nah screw money! Fame? The hell do i need fame for!? I'm already awesome and known round the world! I don't need fame! Boredom? that's a dumb reason to be a pirate." He nodded. "I became a pirate. Because It's fun." He comments. "Adventure! Freedom! The chance to battle powerful opponents and see the world!" He waves his hands in the air. "THE LIFE OF A PIRATE IS THE LIFE OF FREEDOM AND EXPLORATION! I DO IT FOR THE ADVENTURE!!!!!!" he cheered.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 21, 2009)

"I became a pirate. Because It's fun." He comments. "Adventure! Freedom! The chance to battle powerful opponents and see the world!" He waves his hands in the air. "THE LIFE OF A PIRATE IS THE LIFE OF FREEDOM AND EXPLORATION! I DO IT FOR THE ADVENTURE!!!!!!" he cheered.

Zen wrote it all down and then looked at what he had written. *"Fun? Like in a game?" *he looked down at the pirates below him. A smile plastered across their face as they caused mayhem, but it was not the same smile Shou had on his. Theirs was a sick twisted grin, yes they were having fun but it was a dark evil fun. He looked at Shou's stupid grin. It was rather infectious and Zen suppressed the urge to smile.

*"Fun. Maybe I should try it..."* he said. *"Next question. Why do you want to join a pirate crew, why not start one yourself?"* This wasn't part of his list of questions but was now interested in this pirate. He was curious whether the smile would change from this to the ones down there. He couldn't care less if it did, but he was interested in the process. He wanted to know what would turn a man from a simple fun loving, adventure seeking man into a depraved beast that succumbed to every base desire they had.

*"And if you were to start up a crew...would I be able to come?"* the words left his mouth without permission. This guy had an odd effect on him. Zen was usually so careful about the words he chose, careful not to say anything that would give anyone any ammunition, yet with this stranger he felt as though he could finally just say what was on his mind. There was no logic behind it.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2009)

*"Next question. Why do you want to join a pirate crew, why not start one yourself?"* *"And if you were to start up a crew...would I be able to come?"* Shou rubbed his chin. "Why not start one... hmm..." He nodded. "Because... I do not have a boat." He nods, Happy and somewhat pleased with himself at his answer. "You can't be a pirate without a boat, so i need a crew who has a boat! then i'll get my own boat and start a crew!" The man blinked. *"why not just buy a boat?"* He asked.

"Ah.. I never thought of that... I useually just swim everywhere or hitch rides on other ships..." He rubbed his chin again. "Yes... I suppose i will buy a boat! AND OFCOUSE YOU COULD JOIN!!!" Shou's grin grew even bigger and happier. "We'll call ourselves... I don't know... North Blue's Blue Demon Pirate crew!" He grinned. "Ooh.. or yellow demon... red demon... maybe purple demon..." He rubbed his chin, Every suggetion comming from his mouth involving the word demon.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 21, 2009)

The slender one was taken down, but now Tsurugi had to face the big guy.

He grasped his courageous as the big guy was charging in on him.
Tsurugi made slide between the legs and instantly kicked right up kicking him in the groin.

"Argh...!!! D-Damn brat..." he turned around while holding his crotch, the only thing he saw was a rock heading his way. *Smack*

Tsurugi went for the head smashing with the rock and the guys skull cracked

He fell down on the ground motionless, the blood dripped from the stone Tsurugi held firmly in his hand, his hand shaked.

"I...I...Killed a human being..." He was scared of the blooded face on the ground, the blood on his hands.

He looked over to Razor Dawn who was doing his own battle, he was much older then himself, he fought giving it all, just like Asesino would do.
("...Why is it that I'm so scared...Why can't I shrug of this intense fear...")


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 21, 2009)

Taylor eyed the 2 crazy pirates disdainfully and took a bite out of his apple, draopping to the street from the windowsill he was sitting in.

"We'll call ourselves... I don't know... North Blue's Blue Demon Pirate crew!" The "demon" pirate said, grinning. "Ooh.. or yellow demon... red demon... maybe purple demon..." He rubbed his chin, Every suggetion comming from his mouth involving the word demon.

"Or you could be the shut-up-and-stop-shouting pirates," Taylor suggested sarcastically, interrupting the pirate's train of thought. "Pirates huh? Been a while since I've seen one of you guys..." he eyed the two people up and down, looking for any concealed weapons. "But I'll make you a deal," he said finally. "I hate this island. I want to get off. I have some money from my latest job. So I'll help you...if you get me off this island." He stuck out his hand. "Deal?"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2009)

"Or you could be the shut-up-and-stop-shouting pirates," Taylor suggested sarcastically, interrupting the pirate's train of thought. "Pirates huh? Been a while since I've seen one of you guys..." he eyed the two people up and down, looking for any concealed weapons. "But I'll make you a deal," he said finally. "I hate this island. I want to get off. I have some money from my latest job. So I'll help you...if you get me off this island." He stuck out his hand. "Deal?"

"Hmmm." Shou rubbed his chin. "We'd have to talk to the captain." He comments looking around. "Whom we have yet to decide on." He nods. "Yes, Then it is decided, I will be captain." He pats himself on the back. "Now that that's out of the way, It's a deal! you get us a boat and we'll get you off the island! That is... If you get a good boat. No crappy boats... Like that one." He points to a broken down raft. "No likey."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 21, 2009)

Zen looked over to the apple muncher, then back at Shou and wondered exactly what he had got himself into. Still if it was his research he had no objection. He was going to be the smartest man alive and the only way to do that would be to read every last scrap of information there was in the ocean. 

"Well, I have nothing to offer you at the moment. I am a doctor in training though, you'll probably need that skill at some point." he said. "It's only fair, since I know your motivation, that you know mine. I will be the smartest man on the planet." he gripped his fist tightly, "As long as your interests don't conflict with mine, we can consider ourselves as nakama."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2009)

"Well, I have nothing to offer you at the moment. I am a doctor in training though, you'll probably need that skill at some point." he said. "It's only fair, since I know your motivation, that you know mine. I will be the smartest man on the planet." he gripped his fist tightly, "As long as your interests don't conflict with mine, we can consider ourselves as nakama." Shou picked his nose with his pinky. "Yeah, Sure, why not." He comments, flicking a booger away. "Seriously." Shou shrugged. 

"I don't care what your goals are, what your past is, who you are." He comments. "If you have a goal to move forward and accomplish your dreams, Then i'll make sure you never regret it!" He grinned.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 21, 2009)

The first man in a bandana rushes at Saito with his sword raised high. He quickly steps back, avoiding the swing and delivers a punch to the attacker. He falls back with a bloody nose. The next two rush forward after and swing their blades horizontally.

Saito jumps off of the shoulder of the man with the bloody nose, flips upside down, grabs the two men's heads and slams them together. He lands and looks back at the damaged men, "Oi! That's not fair, the monster can't be winning!"

Saito's eyes grow wide, "Are you serious! It's three on one, and your all armed!" The man with the mask gets back up, "Forget it, we need to protect this village from this monster!" They all get up and raise their weapons high.

They all rush forward but Saito rolls into a hand stand and kicks two of them right in the faces before they can attack and then swings down and takes out the last one's legs, "This is too easy, get back to your village before you get more beaten up."

He turns around and looks at them one last time, "And another thing...Wait, weren't there three of you?" Suddenly a dart shoots out from the trees and hits Saito right in the neck. He pulls it out but starts to sway back and forth, "Got him!" The third man that is in a tree with a blow dart gun in his hands.

His vision begins to blur, "We've finally saved the town from this monster!" "The people can rest in peace again!" Saito collapses on the ground. The three men cautiously lift him up and run him down to the boarder of the town.

They stand at the dock with a large barrel. One opens it and the other two place Saito inside of it. They write the label "Monster" on the side of the barrel and push it into the ocean. The current takes it out to sea, no one knows where it will end up.


----------



## Darth (Mar 22, 2009)

Razor dispatched the pirate with a quick blow to the temple. He grabbed the pirate's knife and slit his throat. *"just to be safe, I can't afford any mistakes right now."*

He threw away the club and looked back at Tsurugi. He saw him kneeling over the body of a pirate with a bloodied rock in his hand. *"This must be his first time seeing someone killed"* thought Razor. 

He quickly surveyed his surroundings. The majority of the village had been burned already. Most of the villagers had fled to the countryside. *"I couldn't save their homes. I need to become stronger."*

He walked over to where Tsurugi was kneeling on the ground and grabbed him by the arm. *"Get up boy, we're not done yet. We need to get out of here or more pirates will show up. I have an idea, come with me."*

He grabbed Tsurugi and headed towards the pirate's ship. All of the pirates were in the town grabbing whatever loot they could find. The pirates that were left onboard to guard the ship had gone into town fearing that they wouldn't get any treasure for themselves.

Together, Razor and Tsurugi boarded the vacant ship. Razor walked over to the cannons. *"Tsurugi, wake up and help me with these chains!"* Together, Tsurugi and Razor repositioned the cannons and aimed them at the town. 

*"Get on the rudder, release the sails, and gain some distance!" *Razor shouted. As soon as the ship began to move pirates began streaming from the village toward their ship. 

*"Idiots"* Razor muttered to himself. He immediately began firing the cannons at the oncoming pirates, wiping out the entire crew in less than a minute. the survivors soon realized that they were outgunned and fled towards the center of the island.

*"That felt good" *Razor looked around, *"Hey, where did Tsurugi go?"*


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 22, 2009)

Tsurugi walked down the deck,
The ship had left Bell island, the villagers...Granny...Lina...Everyone that took care of him in his passed he abandoned them, what was Dawn-sama thinking?
Tsurugi looked around and saw a small cage with a prisoner in it, the person looked a bit scary, not in the ordinary way but too fake friendly kind of way. There was a guard asleep in a chair before the cell.

"...You need help, mister?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 22, 2009)

*The East Blue/ Mist Island*
_Crimson Blade Dojo..._
"FORM 1 EXERCISE BEGIN!" yells a tall gray haired man in Samurai's robes. Behind on a wall next to the front entrance is a huge sign that reads, *NO FEMALES ALLOWED!*

*"YES SENSEI!! HYA! HYA! HYA!"* yell a group of young trainees in unison, each one wielding a wooden bokken. They move in unison practicing the attack pattern over and over again with mechanical precision. 

The old swordmaster paces back and forth in front of his class, eyeing each one with a calculating stare. "HOMURA YOU SWING THAT SWORD LIKE  GIRL!.....TOSEN FEET WIDER APART!!" He wears an eye patch over his left eye and he has many scars over his face.  

Over in the adjacent kitchen of the dojo a girl stands on a stool, peeking through a high window that overlooks the gym. She stares at the students, taking in every detail of their motions. 

"HELEN, WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!" 

"Huh?!" Helen turns around suddenly and loses her balance on the stool, falling over to the hard kitchen floor in a heap. A fat woman with a cooks robe looms over Helen and glares at her. She waves around a soup ladle menacingly, "Helen we have to get lunch ready for Master Sajin and his students. Now come help me!"

Helen rubs her elbows as she gets back up to her feet, "Yes maam," she says with a sigh. She follows the lady to the steaming pots of food but in her mind she keeps replaying the students movements over and over again.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 22, 2009)

The small barrel labeled "Monster" is beaten and bashed by the North Blue's waves. They crash the barrel under water but it resurfaces soon after. Though all of these beatings the passenger inside of the barrel lays fast asleep.

Soon the waves finally bring the barrel to something other than more ocean. It smacks against the shores of Ondia creating a loud thud. The waves continue to smack the barrel against the shore but Saito still does not awake, whether it was the material inside of the dart or his habit of sleeping that kept him in this state is uknown.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 22, 2009)

_*Mist Island...*_
"Lunch over, begin free sparring!" commands Swordmaster Sajin. All of the students get up from their tables and exit the dining room towards the sparring gym. Helen enters the dining room with the rest of the cleaning staff and frowns as she sees the mess on the tables. Food scraps and dirty plates piled all over. She stares enviously out the door at the sparring students. 

"HELEN HURRY UP AND HELP US CLEAN!" 

"This sucks..." Helen mutters under her breath. 

_Later that evening..._
Swordmaster Sajin takes one last look at the dojo before closing up for the night. He slides the door closed. A minute later Helen appears from behind a large barrel in the corner. She peeks out the window to make sure that the master is gone. "Good," she says with a smile. Helen walks towards a rack of bokken and takes one out. She spins the wooden sword around in her hand with fluid elegance and stabs into the air with precision. Helen takes her position on the mat and practices the form that she had seen the master teaching earlier in the day. 

Suddenly the door slides open and a two students appear, "Geez I forgot my pack," one of them exclaims but they both stop short and look at Helen in surprise when they see her. Helen freezes and stares at them in utter shock. She laughs awkwardly, "Uh...hehe...I was just cleaning the dojo...hehe," she tells them. Helen pretends to wipe the bokken in her hand with her sleeve. 

"INTRUDER!!!!" yells the student.


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 22, 2009)

"Shame get over here we need you now!" a cook yelled from behind the bar." Uh coming sir!" Shame rushed off and back into the kitchen. "What do you need sir?!" Shame said with a salute. "Shame this isn't the navy this is a kitchen! But I need you to cook those shrimp again!" Shame nodded and ran over to a frying pan. He grabbed some Shrimp and threw them into a pan and then turned the heat up on the stove. "5 minutes!" Shame yelled to the chef.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 22, 2009)

With the Unnamed North blue pirates-

"So, I'm stuck between Demonic Demons of the Demon Blue. Or, Kick ass demons who slaughter the boring and rape the unnecessary... " He rubbed his chin. "We could always go with, The Demon's Brigade... Demon's Brigade Pirate crew..." He rubbed his chin. "I wonder... It sounds pretty good... But it lacks that ring to it.. The one that makes you REALLY interested in the pirate crew cause your like. "Hey! Wow! They have a cool name!" Shou mimes someone being amazed at the name.

"Ah, Hey a barrel." He notices in the distance, running up to it without any care. "Hey cool! it says monster!" He raises his sword getting ready to cut it open. "STOP!" His crew members shout. "It could be a trap." Zen tells him. "Ah... A trap... But it says monster." He nodded. "Yes. It's definitely not a trap." He raises his sword. Besides! i hear monsters are edible!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 22, 2009)

The top of the barrel burst open and Saito can be seen from the waste up, *"Ah, it's a Barrel Turtle, they are known for hiding in their barrel like shells and using them for transporation on occasion."* Zen says nodding his head.

"What are you talking about? It clearly says monster," Shou says pointing at the barrel, "Now, let's eat!" He says raising his sword again. Saito's eyes grow wide and he starts to fall back, causing the barrel to flip upside down and for him to land in the water. He quickly escapes the barrel and climbs onto land, his clothes soaking wet.

He takes off his shoe and empties the water from it, "Where the hell am I?" He asks looking around, knowing that this is not his hometown of Joumae Island, "Who the hell are you people!" He asks taking a look at the three that are looking down at him, "And do I look edible to you!" He shouts at Shou.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 22, 2009)

He takes off his shoe and empties the water from it, "Where the hell am I?" "He asks looking around, knowing that this is not his hometown of Joumae Island,"I unno... an island?" Shou blinks. "Who the hell are you people!" He asks taking a look at the three that are looking down at him, "The super awesome kick ass demon pirates of the demonie demon blue demons! or... something like that... we're still working on the name." He comments. "And do I look edible to you!" He shouts at Shou. "I dunno... i heard of a tribe of people who used to eat their enemies hearts after battle because the believed they would obtaint their strength...." He poked the man with the tip of his sword. "You kinda look like the type who would have a tasty liver. But probably not a very good spleen." Shou nods.


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 22, 2009)

" DONE!" Shame yelled putting the shrimp on a plate. "Good Shame!" The cook smiled as he gave it to the waiter. _"So bored Hmm I should ask if I can get off early today.."_ Shame thought and then before hes mouth even knew it he had asked. "Can i go home early today i got things to do!" The cook looked at him. "No way what are you talking about!" and then once again Shame's mouth said it without and hesitation.

" I QUIT!!!"  Shame put his hands on his mouth and then the cook clicked his fingers. Before Shame knew it he was out the back door. " Huh now what..." He sighed and got up and started walking. " Next town is only 2 miles away." Shame began walking in the direction of a town in complete chaos.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2009)

"Looks pretty edible to me." Zen said looking at the man in the barrel, "Seasoned with salt and everything."

All in all a pretty damned eventful day. He takes out his notepad again and sets up a profile under "Angry Man in a barrel"

"You're in Ondia and you are causing quite the ruckus." he said pointing at a group of angry young pirates. "I don't think we should stay out in the open for too much longer. What say you Captain?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 22, 2009)

"I dunno... i heard of a tribe of people who used to eat their enemies hearts after battle because the believed they would obtaint their strength...." He poked the man with the tip of his sword. "You kinda look like the type who would have a tasty liver. But probably not a very good spleen." Shou nods.

"I'll have you know my spleen tastes great!" He says wringing out his shirt, "You're in Ondia and you are causing quite the ruckus." he said pointing at a group of angry young pirates. "I don't think we should stay out in the open for too much longer. What say you Captain?"

"You're captain?" He asks looking at Shou, "Interesting choice." He puts his shirt back on. He then takes a look at the group of angry pirates, "Eh, it'd most likely take less energy to take those guys on than it would to get out of the open." He tightens his fist, causing the chains that are wrapped around them to make make against each other.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 22, 2009)

"I'll have you know my spleen tastes great!" He says wringing out his shirt, "I have great doubts about that." Shou comments."You're in Ondia and you are causing quite the ruckus." he said pointing at a group of angry young pirates. "I don't think we should stay out in the open for too much longer. What say you Captain?"

Shou rubbed his chin. "The open is a bad spot for many things. It would be best to continue with a ship and just get out of here." He nodded. "Yes, That seems like the best course of action." "You're captain?" He asks looking at Shou, "Interesting choice." He puts his shirt back on. He then takes a look at the group of angry pirates, "Eh, it'd most likely take less energy to take those guys on than it would to get out of the open." He tightens his fist, causing the chains that are wrapped around them to make make against each other.

"Yes! I am a captain, the most awesome captain of captiainity." He puffs out his chest proudly. "Also, Based on my formula, it would take less energy to push a boat out into the ocean and paddling it then it would to fight an island of pirates... but that's probably just cause, it seems like fighting a thousand pirates is more difficult then rowing a boat."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2009)

*"Well, please by all means go right ahead. It's not as if you don't know their bounties or if that is the full size of their crew. I'm sure you know for a fact that those 6 guys is the extent of that crew. Yep I'm sure you'll do just fine. I'll just wait here and write notes on your glorious victory."* Zen said sitting on some nearby steps and kept his pen at the ready.

*"Feel free to spit out some intellectual wit at me. I await with baited breath."* he said with extreme sarcasm


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 22, 2009)

*Mist Island...*
The angry Swordmaster, Sajin walks into the dojo and glares at Helen. One of the two students who had caught Helen, points at her, "Master we saw her practicing." 

Sajin strides towards Helen and radiates a menacing killing intent that makes the air feel heavy. Helen shakes slightly but she stands her ground and stares at him in the eyes nonetheless, she refuses to be intimidated for doing nothing wrong. He stops right in front of her, face to face, "Females are not allowed in this dojo!" he shouts, "What do you think you are doing here!!!"  

"I....I was practicing your Dragon form technique!" Helen replies nervously. The two students behind Helen snicker at her comment, "As if any girl could do that!"

"SILENCE!" Sajin yells at them, he turns back towards Helen and snatches the bokken out of her hand in a blur. "This is a man's instrument. Women have no business wielding such things!" he yells at Helen, "Let this be the last time I catch you here!" 

Helen looks down at the floor and narrows her eyes, feeling humiliated. it's always been like this everywhere she's gone. All these old swordmasters treating her as a second class being, not worthy of training in their arts, even her own father was the same. "It's not fair," she replies, "I can fight just as well as any man!" 

*THWAP!* Suddenly Sajin smacks Helen in the face, "BLASPHEMY!" he bellows, "Women were not created for the art of war. It is the realm of Men and such is the way of things. It will never change because you wish it not to be!"  Helen rubs the side of her face where Sajin smacked her and glares at him. "Let this be a lesson to you! Know your role as a Female!" he tells her and he walks away towards the door. 

The two students at the door stick their tongues out at Helen and chuckle silently. Helen feels her blood boil, she's never felt so insignificant in her life. Suddenly she grabs a Bokken from the rack and points it at Sajin's back. "WE'RE NOT DONE YET!!!" she shouts at him. The students look at Helen slack jawed with extreme shock, "She's dead now...." one of them whispers. 

Sajin stops right in his tracks once Helen points her sword at him. "Do you realize that by pointing that sword at me in my own dojo, I must answer your challenge, girl?" he asks her. Helen nods proudly and takes a defensive stance, "Oh I know.....I know."  

Sajin turns around slowly and faces her, "Your first and last lesson begins now."


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 23, 2009)

The man in the cage didn't respond and only had a vague smile on his face.
Tsurugi was kinda freaked out of him and walked away, leaving the keys of his keys within reach for the man.

He returned on the top deck and suddenly the ship shaked and heeled over.

"W-What the--!!"

Razor Dawn stirred the ship in some cliffs

"W-Why did you do that?"
"I don't know anything about sailing or navigating." He said with a kind of proud tone to his voice.

"Damn it! Say that sooner!"

Tsurugi looked around and saw that behind the cliffs were green fields

"Hm...This would probably be Chime island...Our neighbouring island."

Tsurugi jumped off the ship and carefully jumped from rock to rock

"Are you coming as well Dawn-san?"


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 23, 2009)

"Hmm here at last!" Shame had arrived at the town he heard women screaming, gunshots it was chaos. "Ondia..." Shame said in a low voice as he looked around. He saw a guy in a barrel and some guys around him. "Hmmm need work and look a bit more normal then the rest of them." Shame shrugged and walked over to them. "Hello know where I can get some work as a cook?" Shame smiled at them now that he looked at them they did look weird like the rest.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 23, 2009)

"Yes! I am a captain, the most awesome captain of captiainity." He puffs out his chest proudly. "Also, Based on my formula, it would take less energy to push a boat out into the ocean and paddling it then it would to fight an island of pirates... but that's probably just cause, it seems like fighting a thousand pirates is more difficult then rowing a boat."

"Fine, I'll put it another way for you. What sounds more fun, taking on an island of pirates, or rowing a boat..." He turns to the men who've started to take more of an interest in the group, "Then again, if you're all a bunch of weaklings then we might as well leave now."

*"Well, please by all means go right ahead. It's not as if you don't know their bounties or if that is the full size of their crew. I'm sure you know for a fact that those 6 guys is the extent of that crew. Yep I'm sure you'll do just fine. I'll just wait here and write notes on your glorious victory."* Zen said sitting on some nearby steps and kept his pen at the ready.

"Well-" He tries to get a word out.

*"Feel free to spit out some intellectual wit at me. I await with baited breath."* he said with extreme sarcasm.

"You know what Specs, you just sit their and write a novel about me while I take care of business." He says pointing at Zen.

He saw a guy in a barrel and some guys around him. "Hmmm need work and look a bit more normal then the rest of them." Shame shrugged and walked over to them. "Hello know where I can get some work as a cook?" 

Saito turned to the man, "First of all, did you really think a group of guys sitting around a barrel and with a bunch of pirates starring them down were the best guys to ask for directions?" 

He then starts to look around the island, "And I got here via a barrel two minutes ago so I'm not the best source of information. Try asking that guy,"  He points to Zen, "He knows evvvverrything." He says rolling his eyes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2009)

Taylor woke up stiff and hungry. He yawned, stretched, and looked around. Then he walked to where he could hear voices on the ship.

"What's going on?" He muttered to nobody in paticular. "Zen? Crazy demon dude?" He looked around and blinked. "Hey, are there more of us here than there were before?" He bagan to count heads. "1, 2, 5 8, 2...Ah, screw it," he muttered, collapsing on the ground. "Does anyone have anything to eat? I'm starving."


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 23, 2009)

Saito turned to the man, "First of all, did you really think a group of guys sitting around a barrel and with a bunch of pirates starring them down were the best guys to ask for directions?"  Shame just started laughing. "But!" Shame said still laughing. "Who would you ask in a town like this? Them?! Shame pointed too two guys punching each other in a alley. "Or how about them? He once again pointed. This time it was two drunks in the street being ass's to everyone. "Or her?!" Shame pointed to another alley where a woman was screaming and a man laughing. "So who would you ask? Thugs?, Drunks?, Or god knows the woman?, Or 4 guys talking?" Shame Stopped laughing and looked at Saito with a smirk.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 23, 2009)

"You know what Specs, you just sit their and write a novel about me while I take care of business." He says pointing at Zen.

He saw a guy in a barrel and some guys around him. "Hmmm need work and look a bit more normal then the rest of them." Shame shrugged and walked over to them. "Hello know where I can get some work as a cook?" 

Saito turned to the man, "First of all, did you really think a group of guys sitting around a barrel and with a bunch of pirates starring them down were the best guys to ask for directions?" 

He then starts to look around the island, "And I got here via a barrel two minutes ago so I'm not the best source of information. Try asking that guy,"  He points to Zen, "He knows evvvverrything." He says rolling his eyes.


*"Not a novel, a research paper entitled, are all pirates this stupid? I'm using you as the base. Rejoice, you're finally of some use."* Zen said

*"And I don't know everything. Not yet anyway."* he smirked annoyingly

Zen looked towards the cook and then to the captain. *"Can any of you guys cook. I mean well? Adding Salad cream, ketchup or mayonaisse to everything does not make things good. If we're going on a voyage a cook might be handy, you know, unless he's a complete moron."*

*"Your call Capn."* Zen said, fully understanding that there needed to be a hierarchy in this crew. Shou seemed to be the most powerful and so would be a shoe in for Captain.

He turned to Taylor who had somehow managed to fall asleep. *"Impressive that you can fall asleep like that. And in a standing position."*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 23, 2009)

*"Not a novel, a research paper entitled, are all pirates this stupid? I'm using you as the base. Rejoice, you're finally of some use."* Zen said.

"Pirate?" He thought this over for a moment before getting back to the conversation.

*"And I don't know everything. Not yet anyway."* he smirked annoyingly

"I just can't wait for that day." He says sarcasticly.

Zen looked towards the cook and then to the captain. *"Can any of you guys cook. I mean well? Adding Salad cream, ketchup or mayonaisse to everything does not make things good. If we're going on a voyage a cook might be handy, you know, unless he's a complete moron."*

"I could cook, that is if you guys like fruits and berries. And he is starting to lean on more of the moron side." He says eyeing Shame.

He turned to Taylor who had somehow managed to fall asleep. *"Impressive that you can fall asleep like that. And in a standing position."* Saito nods, "Plus he thinks we're on a ship for some reason. Wake up pal, we're still on land." He sighs, "Well it seems that we're in need of a boat at the moment, seeing how it is difficult to be pirates if you don't leave the island you start on."


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 23, 2009)

Razor Dawn accompanied Tsurugi on his way to town.

"You know...We'll need a new ship...This time I'll do the navigating...Angelo-sama thought me the ins and outs of navigating so I should do fine!"

Tsurugi had his hands behind his head

"You know...We could return to Bell island, maybe we can help the survivors..."

*"Yes...Although my beloved wouldn't come back that way..."*

"But that doesn't mean the other's should be left for dead!"

Razor grabbed Tsurugi

*"You can't protect everyone kid, remember that!"*

It was hard for Razor, he too didn't want to see anyone get hurt, but this was the world of piracy, cruelty and death were a part of it.

*"I'll go get some medical supplies."* He said calm, not revealing his emotions towards Tsurugi.

Tsurugi nodded and walked the other way, it was a close call against those pirates he fought earlier, he needed something to fend off enemies with.

He passed a weapon store
He stood still and looked in
A man yelled at him

"If you're interested just come in sonny!" He said in a old raspy voice
Tsurugi was suprised, the man had noticed him so quickly.
He opened the door and a bell ringed.

"Good day young sir, how can I help you?" the old man said politely

Tsurugi looked around, all kinds of weapons were displayed in the store and Tsurugi didn't know what to look for.

"I...I need a weapon...To...Uhh...Fight with."

The man chuckled
"That's no suprise sonny, what else want you do with it, bake cookies with it?"
Tsurugi sweatdropped, he did have a point there, but Tsurugi was just so nervous, he didn't know a thing about what weapon would befit him.

The man looked at Tsurugi inspectingly

"Is something on my face...?" Tsurugi said while pointing at himself

"...Shush...The weapon you would need is...Yes...Yes..." The man walked to the back of the store and grabbed something that was in a black decorated case.

He opened it before Tsurugi, and unsheated the blade. it was a well decorated double-edged blade with blue motives running on the blade, the handle was beautiful black with blue and the guard had a eastern-styled motive and was colored black. the sheath was black with blue just like the handle.

"Jii-san...This..." Tsurugi's mouth fell open

"It's a family piece...I'll give it to you sonny, I have the feeling you will shape this thing it's personality and name." The man says proudly

Tsurugi grabs it and holds it above him.

"Sir...T-This is great..." He says amazed "It is called a tsurugi, I think it fits you." Tsurugi smirked "Yes...It sure does..."

The old man handed over the sheath and Tsurugi sheathed the blade and attached it to his waistband
"So how much I owe you?"
The man laughed "I don't take money for that blade, the only condition is, is that you use it to become a strong swordsman and travel the world with it."

Tsurugi got teary-eyed

"Now don't cry! Go away! Sho~Sho~!" 

Tsurugi walked outside with his new weapon, the first thing to do was to learn to actually use that thing, second part was...Finding a good ship.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2009)

*"Impressive that you can fall asleep like that. And in a standing position."* Zen remarked. That made Talyor focus. He had the uncanny ability to hear compliments about himself. "I have skills," He said modestly, flashing everyone on the boat a smile and waggling his fingers.

"Wake up pal, we're still on land." Taylor stared. Then ran backkwards in time and actually bothered to read the last few posts. "Damn I gotta start paying more attention..." he muttered, rubbing the back of his head thoughtfully. "All this talk of barrels." The he noticed everyone looking at him funny. "You know what, how 'bout you guys get back to your regualrly scheduled programming. I'll just sit here and watch."


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 23, 2009)

"Ha you need a cook? Your hungry?" He pointed at the group and then looked at Taylor for the hungry part. "I'm a cook and I would be happy to make you all a meal!" He looked around at the group they did look hungry. "Just tell me what you got to cook with and I will make something!" He turned to Zen. "You guys need a cook? For traveling I assume I will come if you got enough room! Hell I am bored enough to do anything." He shurged looking back at Taylor.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 23, 2009)

Shou had stopped paying attention twenty minutes ago, making his way towards a large group of men. "OI!! WE'RE NOW THE GREATEST PIRATE CREW IN NORTH BLUE! ALL OF YOU CAN GO HOME!" He shouts. "If you have a problem with that, Say hello to Mr. Bladey and his friend Senior slicey!" He holds up his two fists. He didn't have any weapons yet, so he named his hands to seem like they were swords.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 23, 2009)

The pirates that Shou had "conversed with" began to draw their weapons if they had them, "Now this is more like it." Saito stroles past the others, "Later Sleepy, Happy, Doc."  He says to Taylor, Shame, and Zen.

He walks up next to Shou, "So, mind if I join you, Mr. Bladey and Senior slicey in a little fun?" He says with a large grin.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 23, 2009)

He walks up next to Shou, "So, mind if I join you, Mr. Bladey and Senior slicey in a little fun?" He says with a large grin."I don't know, let's ask them." He looks to his right hand. "What say you Mr.Bladey?" The hand moves up in down in a nod form. "And you senior Slicey?" the hand shakes in a no motion. "Well who cares what you think i'm right handed anyway." He shrugs. Shou's grin then turned into a deeper, darker, more sinister grin. "I've been itching to kick some pirate ass for a long time."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 23, 2009)

"I never liked you anyway senior Slicey." He says to the left hand, "So, you want the first hit or should I-" He stops when he sees the look on Shou's face. It seems to be a different man than he's seen before.

"I guess we'll just get in there and see how it goes than," He rushes forward and leaps into the air, landing on one man's face. He pushes off the man and then crashes down on another two, their faces stuck in between the ground and his shoes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2009)

Taylor groaned. Now they looked like they were going to fight.

"Our captain...talks to his hands." He said incredously. "Good Oda we are so screwed." He looked up at the sky and began praying "Dear Oda whose heavenly grace floods the world..."


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 23, 2009)

"Damn he is weird." Shame said staring at Shou talking to his hands. "Hmm might as well get them something to eat after they are done." Shame took of his back pack and brought out some bread, peanut butter, and jelly. "God I wish I could afford better food. Hopefully this well make him think about letting him join his crew or whatever."  He start making PB@J sandwich's. "Praying guy! You said you where hungry come eat damn it!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 23, 2009)

Saito avoids a sloppy sword swing and then high kicks the weapon out of the young pirate's hands, "These guys," He ducks under a large club coming for his head and then elbows the weilder in the gut and finishes him with a kick to the face, "Are weaklings!"

He trips an oncoming attacker and then turns to Taylor and Shame, "Well while you two make snacks, we'll be kicking ass." He says getting back to the fight, "And how's that story coming along Specs?" He says to Zen as he kicks another pirate in the back.


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 23, 2009)

"I'm a cook!" He sighed as he finished making food and then got up he had made four sandwich's. "Now I can come help snap some necks!" Shame ran over cracking his knuckles and throwing a kick at a pirate from behind. The pirate turned around but shame being small ducked around him and was behind him again. "Too slow!" Shame yelled jumping on his back in a tackle.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 23, 2009)

Saito avoids a sloppy sword swing and then high kicks the weapon out of the young pirate's hands, "These guys," He ducks under a large club coming for his head and then elbows the weilder in the gut and finishes him with a kick to the face, "Are weaklings!"

He trips an oncoming attacker and then turns to Taylor and Shame, "Well while you two make snacks, we'll be kicking ass." He says getting back to the fight, "And how's that story coming along Specs?" He says to Zen as he kicks another pirate in the back.


*"Well, they say luck favours the bold. And the stupid. Not sure which one to put you under."* Zen took his pen and threw it with as much force as was neccesary to impale the man behind Saito in the eye. He falls down screaming as Zen takes out another pen and continues to write, profiling each one of his crew mates. He wasn't much of a fighter anyway, most of his techniques were for defense only. The pen trick was honed through boredom in his room.

He kept one eye on the Bar as he wrote. There was a man in the shadows who quietly observed them and wasn't cheering like an idiot like all the other pirates surooundin the area who were enjoying the fight. This shadowy man had been on Ondia for a few days now, simply observing. What the Oda did he want?

Still, all that concerned him was the fact that they were all watching the fight, especially since Shame had dived in there too. He walked in amongst the crowd of people who were so engrossed at the fight that they were not paying attention to their pockets. Zen was careful. He only ever went for the back pockets or long coat pockets. Even then, only 5 people, so he chose his marks carefully. People with more money than sense. He spotted a few that fit the profile.

Bump into them, apologize, nab their wallet. Rinse and repeat. He was done in less than 3 minutes and he casually walked back and sat down. No-one had noticed and they were still watching the fight. 

Zen picked up his pad and pen and looked up. The shadowy figure in the corner was now looking directly at him. His heart skipped a beat, it was an intense aura, even from all the way over there. Zen stared back and all he did was blink and he was gone. He stood up and looked around and seeing nothing. Then he noticed that 3 sandwiches were missing. *"Crap"*


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 24, 2009)

DOOOOOOOMMMMMM!!!!!!! A strange menacing aura stands behind Shou. It's an evil feeling he seems to emit... A strange aura... "Nice~" Shou rushes into a crowd. He throws a right hook, then a left elbow jab, a right knee to a mans stomach, a left hook, a backflip jaw kick. Five pirates fall back and rub their respective injuries. Shou's eyes have turned or appear to have turned black... His grin is shining brightly. He rushes off towards another group of pirates, he doesn't stop. He rips through the pirates with fierce intent. 

"T...that fighting style..." someone speaks out. "It's... The Hazama clans fighting style... The style of Demons and- "WHAM! He was kicked in the face and sent backward. "Don't talk about my clan." Shou smirks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 24, 2009)

Taylor sighed. "I will fight when I want to fight, but right now I'm praying to the holy Oda. So shut it!" He knelt and began mumbling again. Until an attacker came from behind and swung his fists in an overhead smash. In a flash, Taylor was moving, ducking weaving and dodging his way through the fight. He jumped into the air and downed one pirate with a flying kick, the spun his legs to take another in the neck. He followed up with a series of rapid fire jabs, which smashed into the man's stomach and sent him rolling on the ground. "Too easy," Taylor smirked as he finished off another with an 18 puch combo. "Better luck next time losers!"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 24, 2009)

Zen continued to look for the shadowy man, he had no idea where he had vanished to. It was a good bet that he was still watching the fight. He'd looked everywhere that gave a decent view of the fight, except one place. It couldn't be..

Zen's eyes focused to his own room and sure enough the shadowy figure was there, eating the sandwiches. Zen stared at him and again he blinked and was gone, this time appearing directly behind him.

"Good sandwiches. You should try one."

*"My name is Zen. Who are you?"* Zen asked spinning around. He was met with cold, dark eyes and white, short, spiked hair. His face was as white as his hair and he had a few thin blue markings down his face. His clothing seemed as if they were made by an excellent taylor; a long, dark purple coat, with gold trimmings. His Sword was a thing of beauty, though it was sheathed the sheer power behind it was unreal.

"It's nice to see a man with some manners these days. So many would have tried to cut me down, naturally that course of action would be rather unwise. All you need to know is that I am a Noble. One that has taken an interest in your crew. Or rather Shou's crew." he looked over to the fight. Shou appeared to notice him, the man looked back at Zen

"Two years. I am having a tournament then, with all the finest the sea has to offer. You will be beaten there if all the big players turn up. I'm afraid you can never catch up to them. However I am interested in your progress. Should you decide not to turn up, I shall order this entire town to be destroyed and everyone you and your friends have ever known to be killed."

Zen was gobsmacked and completely overwhelmed by the mans incredible presence. His legs felt weak and he felt nauseated but managed to compose himself. *"Why?"*

"Boredom mostly. Being a noble can get ever so tedious. Once you have tortured and killed and treated you worms as slaves, well, you get bored. I even went so far as to find a specific Devil fruit for myself, which has given me this wonderous appearance." the man spun around and began to leave.

"I do hope you entertain me. I shall see you in the future." and within a blink of an eye he had gone again.

*"Well this day certainly couldn't get any goddamned better."* Zen said sitting down, completely exhausted from trying to stand up under the man's incredible killing intent. There was no doubt he could wipe everyone on this island out. He started writing again, everything the man had said, what he looked like, date, time, everything.


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 24, 2009)

Shame knocked over another pirate with a tackle. He then got up and kicked his in the head 3 times. "Bitch!" He yelled as a smaller pirate tried stabbing him in the back. Shame quickly dodged to the left and kicked the pirate in the stomach. While the pirate was in pain Shame grabbed him and flipped him on the ground. Sending a kick too his head. "Damn what happened to all my sandwich's!" He yelled looking over at the empty plate.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 24, 2009)

Shou had noticed the odd man. WHAM! and punched a pirate without even looking. It was his training, heighten his power and sense become a true demon in battle. he was forced to battle all kinds of people, forced to take part in all kinds of battles. Because of this, he gained a good understanding of peoples types. He was the cocky type, but not without reason.. However, even if there is reason to be cocky, it can be the end of you.

Shou grinned, He wanted to fight this man. Deep down, he can sense it in his bones. His blood is boiling just itching to get near the man. WHAM! he knocks away another pirate. It's getting boring. These guys really are weak, it would be nice to get some real pirates to come down here. "COME ON!" WHAM!!! Shou throws a right hook and knocks a man down. "I want a challange." He grins.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 25, 2009)

Tsurugi walked towards the docks hoping he could find a fair priced ship. 
Suddenly he heared commotion from the the center of the village.

"Oi~Old man what's happening over here?" Tsurugi said to one of the bystanders

"They are going to hang that kid over here." the man said

Tsurugi looked in shock, the kid was only like fourteen years old, was this really necessary?

"W-Why?!"

"Because that kid is cursed!" A woman said with a hard sounding voice

"Cursed..?" Tsurugi looked over towards the kid, he started to transform, his arms transformed into wings and his mouth became a beak

"I-It's happening again! Quickly hang him!!" "Yes kill that freak!!"

Tsurugi was suprised, was that really a curse? The kid took on a form of a swallow, it was somewhat gracefull. 

A tear rolled over his cheek

The floor below him was removed and the kid hang on the rope, swaying a little bit while the tear finally reached the floor.

"W...What was his name?"

"Who cares!! It was a demon, who cares about it's name!" the crowd started to go away from the execution platform and returned to their daily activities, Tsurugi stood still at the place and looked as the kid was still hanging there, the people didn't even bother to take him off.

"...Were you really cursed...?"
Suddenly a small monkey appeared and started to chew on the rope biting it through, letting the kid fall down lifeless on the guard. 
The monkey started to pat the kid's cheek.

"He was your friend...Right?"

The monkey looked somewhat sad towards Tsurugi.
Tsurugi decided to pick the kid up, the monkey angrily bited him in his hands, but Tsurugi shrugged it off and walked away with the kid

"What's that blue-haired kid doing? Taking the demon like that?" a townsperson said

The monkey followed Tsurugi as he buried the kid outside the town.

Tsurugi walked away but the monkey remained at the grave
"Monkey, your friend is no longer here...But are you planning on giving up as well?"

"Kichiii~!" The monkey said violently

"Very well..."



Tsurugi walked away from his first time meeting a Devil Fruit User, somewhat shunned and unheared off in the distant blues far away from the Grand Line.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 26, 2009)

Sajin turns around slowly and faces Helen, "Your first and last lesson begins now." 

Helen raises her wooden Bokken over her head, "We shall see," she responds. 

"SUCH INSOLENCE!! yells Sajin. Suddenly his image flickers in and out. Helens eyes widen in shock, "Thats?!" 

"Ghost Flicker!" answers Sajin as he appears behind her and swings his own Bokken at the right side of her face. Helen barely ducks in time, the wooden sword sails a millimeter over the top of her head and she can feel the the sword literally slice the wind. _Maybe I bit off a bit more then I can chew..._she thinks worriedly.  

Helen rolls away from Sajin as he slams the ground with his bokken baerly missing her. Sajin chuckles and he casually follows her, "This isn't Gymnastics, girl!!" he yells, "Face me!"  

"Since you asked so nicely!" Helen exclaims. She crouches on her feet and then blasts off the ground, spinning through the air like a corkscrew towards Sajin with her Sword outstretched, *"Pheonix Slash!"* she exclaims. Sajin raises a curious eyebrow suddenly as if he recognizes that attack. As Helen strikes, Sajin easily parries with one arm and redirects Helen's own momentum against her. *WHAM!* He blasts her at the wall effortlessly with one casual swing.

Helen hits the ground in a heap.S he shakes her head to clear out the cobwebs and leaps back to her feet. Suddenly Sajin appears over her with the tip of his sword pressed over her heart. As the inevitability hits her Helen slams her right fist into the ground and glares up at the old swordmaster. 

Sajin laughs at her outburst, "Did you think that the outcome would be any different?" he asks her. Helen continues glaring at him. "Where did you learn that move?" Sajin asks her. "From my father," Helen responds. 

"I knew you looked familiar, you have his eyes....and you fight somewhat like him. So he actually taught you, a woman?" Sajin asks. Helen shakes her head, "No he wouldn't teach me anything so I spied on his classes." The swordmaster nods and chuckles, "Yes just as you have done with my classes. Such disrespect." 

"You're all the same. You old masters and your backward ways. I don't need your classes!" she shouts at him. "Oh so you are turning down my offer to train you then?" Sajin retorts. Helens does a double take at Sajin with wide eyes, "Huh?!"

"Welcome to my school. First lesson....you will respect me," Sajin tells her. *WHAM!* He moves his bokken around in a blur and slams it over the top of her head and everything goes dark for Helen.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 26, 2009)

Zen counted the money he had nabbed from the spectators. A decent haul but he could certainly do better, most of this lot were degenerates. They got their money through luck rather than skill. Shou, Shame, Taylor and Saito were certainly skilled in the fight....and in the sandwich. The Noble was right, these were good sandwiches. 

He watched for the inevitable backlash. Causing this much ruckus rarely came without consequences. The marines. They usually didn't care if pirates got involved with other pirates, it was only until it got out of control that they did. This fight had all the markings of turning into a full blown riot. The spectators were themselves hoodlums and more than once a body had got thrown into the onlookers. Their lust for blood was reaching a crescendo. 

One guy with a crazed look in his eye had a gun drawn pointed at Taylor. *"Taylor! Gun! 12 O'clock"* Zen said calmly but firmly, watching the action


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2009)

*"Taylor! Gun! 12 O'clock"* Taylor heard Zen say. His eyes widened.

"Oh Noes!" He kicked ou behind him, sending the gun into the air, spun, and caught it. The pirate was suprised, and Taylor took advantage of that to shoot him twice in the chest. Then he clocked an incoming pirate on the head with it and pistolwhipped another, before throwing it in the face of a pirate charging him. He grinned. "I love guns...but swords are better." Then he heard it. The sounds of marching feet. And that could only mean 1 thing....

The marines were here.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 27, 2009)

Shou had continued his rampage, he didn't know how many pirates he had beaten up at this point, he had beaten of few of the same ones up was all he really noted. He would continue this rampage too, there were still people to fight, Why should he stop.. how could he stop. He was raised to continue battling no matter what happened. He paid attention to many things in battle, the style of fighting the opponent used, the number of opponents he was fighting, the number of weapons they had.

Everything was important as it led to the amount of force and energy needed to defeat the opponents. But there was one thing he hadn't paid attention too that his clan had always ordered him too. The number of footsteps. if they increase, then that means the enemies forces did as well.. It was too bad for shou that he didn't pay attention to this.. because the marines were on their way and were only getting closer to their group.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 27, 2009)

Tsurugi walked over to the docks
He saw a old man sitting near a small sized ship with a small cabin, it was a cute ship with a basic prow.

"Oi~ Old man...Is that ship for sale?"

"How much are you willing to offer little one?" the man said

"2000 belli?" Tsurugi asked, it was good he had a good amount of belli, although it was really the money of Granny that took care of him, he held it for safekeeping, but it was essential for now, he would repay her later.

"2500 belli." the man said stoic

"2200 belli!"

"2500 belli."

"...Tsk...2500 but with the prow customized."

The man laughed "Sure kid...Whadaya want...just write it down for me."
Tsurugi drew a drawing of what he wanted and handed it over

"You like animals do you?"

"How could you tell...?" Tsurugi grinned

"Well...The monkey that is holding your leg is a clue." the man pointed

"Huh?" Tsurugi looked down and looked at his left leg, the monkey from before was attached to his leg.

"Kiriiiii!" the monkey screamed cheerfull

"...You want to follow me? ...Not staying here"

The monkey looked back and looked determined towards Tsurugi

"Ah...A monkey with determination...it's like they say...Monkey see, monkey do, right?"

"...Kiri?!" The monkey attacked him and scratched his face, Tsurugi tried to pull him off

"Argh...!! Damn...You don't like a good saying?!"

The man poked Tsurugi, making Tsurugi shoot up the sky from the shock

"What is it old man?!"
"The ship will be done tomorrow, come back by then."

Tsurugi nodded and walked away calmy while trying to remove the monkey from his face with one hand.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 27, 2009)

*"Guns are much better than swords."* Zen said responding to Taylors claim. 

The fight had turned into a full blown riot. The sound gunfire had triggered it all of and now windows were being smashed and things set on fire. It was completely out of control. Through it all, Zen watched his crewmates having the time of their lives. Zen smiled

*"Idiots."* he said grinning. The Marines started to try and detain the ones they thought were causing the fights. Luckily they apprehended the wrong people but it wouldn't be too long before someone pointed a finger at Shou and co. And probably Zen included. 

He got up and packed the sandwiches and quietly walked away from the scene, hoping that the others would follow suit. He didn't count on it though. He had walked but a few stops and was stopped by a burly Marine

"Where'd you think you're goin' Boy!" he growled. Zen instantly profiled him. Huge biceps and tattoos. He took a lot of pride in his strength and manliness. The tattoo was a family orientated one. He had a large scar on his left arm.

*"Uh...please excuse me sir. I was just delivering these tasty sandwiches to my sister. She can't cook on account of her arms being cut off by pirates. Like those!"* he said pointing at the group furthest away from Shou. *"I think the Marines do a fine job, but really in the face of such savages what can you do. I mean they are so much stronger aren't they?"*

"What?! Stronger than the Marines!? Let me show you how tough we are!" he said riled up. "But don't stay. You go and deliver that lunch to your sister. Gotta look after your own!" he charged towards the rioting group. Zen smirked and continued to walk away.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 27, 2009)

It has been a week since Helen began formally training in Master Sajin's school. "Find a partner of your skill level and commence free sparring!" Sajin commands his students. He sits at the head of class, looking on intently. 

All the students partner up except for one, Helen stands alone in the center of the room seemingly ignored. Helen looks around at her peers, some of them glare at her out of the corner of their eyes. She scoffs at them nonetheless, its been like since since the first day of class. She had beaten most of these boys silly in sparring and they refused to "spar anymore with a girl," as they put it. _Pfft...more like tired of getting their asses handed to them_ she thinks. "Cowards," Helen mutters under her breath. 

"SOMEONE PARTNER UP WITH HELEN...NOW!!" Sajin yells impatiently. A male student with sullen shoulders walks towards Helen, clearly disappointed. He raises his sword at her, "I won't let a woman beat me. You don't belong here," he tells her.

Helen raises her own wooden sword and laughs, "Talk is cheap, action is everything." Suddenly they clash swords. *BLAM! * Five seconds later the boy is on his back and Helen has her sword pointed at his neck. "What were you saying about not letting a woman beat you?" she asks him with a grin and she offers him her hand. He slaps away her hand and gets to his feet in red faced anger. 

"This is blasphemy Master!!" he yells at the old swordmaster, "How could you let this female infect our dojo?!" All of the students suddenly freeze and look with wide eyes at Sajin expecting him to cut off the arrogant students head for daring to question him. "AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" laughs Sajin, "If only you could harness that anger for things other then getting your ass kicked!" he rises to his feet suddenly and all the students flinch, "Tell me does your anger stem from the fact that you are a weakling or that she is simply better then you are?" he counters at the student. 

The student says nothing, he throws his sword to the ground and stomps out of the dojo. "Come back when you have learned humility!" Sajin hollers at him. "You will spar with me from now on!" he tells Helen. 

All the students around her stare daggers at her and Helen gets the distinct impression that she now has a huge bullseye on her back. Helen sighs, _out of the frying pan and into the fire_ she thinks.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 27, 2009)

*"Guns are much better than swords." * Zen said responding to Taylors claim. 

"I actually prefer doing the job with my own body, much more personal." He says elbowing a pirate in the face while he was looking at Zen.

After more fighting he finally notices Zen making a leave from the area as the Marines arrive, "Oh come on Poindexter, not only do you not fight but your the first to run away too!" He shouts to Zen, clearly blowing his cover, however he didn't even notice Zen trying to make his escape unnoticed.

He clothes lines two more approaching pirates, "I was hoping that the marines would be some better competition than these chumps, but I guess I've had enough fun for one day." He elbows one last pirate in the stomach and then raises his arm sending the back of his fist into his face. He falls to the ground and slowly starts to walk to Zen with his hands in his pockets, "So, where are we going anyway, we're sort of boatless."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 27, 2009)

*"Away from there. I'd prefer not be rounded up like those guys before I even set foot off the island."* he points with his thumb behind him. The pirates were indeed being rounded up and brutalised by many of the Marines. Talk about abuse of power.

*"Well I think we've got enough for a boat."* he said displaying the wad of cash he had stolen from the accumulative wallets of the spectators who were now broke. His actions of pickpocketing had been one of the contributing factors to the mass brawl. He felt kind of proud of that.

*"A bigger question would be, where are we going to warrant a boat? Well, short of psycho noble's tournament, but that's not in a few years."* He looked at the bewildered face of Taylor. *"Shit, sorry. Here read this."* He showed a page of his profile journal to Taylor. 

It detailed the Noble's appearance, mannerisms, the fact that if they did not attend this super tournament in two years time then all family and friends of this crew would be killed. *"Wonder how Shou is going to react to this?"*

*"Wanna sandwich? They're pretty good."* Zen said offering one to Taylor


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 27, 2009)

With Shou-

"HAHAHA!" He laughed like a mad man, continuing to rush into the pirates. His crew seemed to have left by now. He didn't notice, he didn't care. The battle was all he was obsessed with. "OI! YOU PIRATES" A marine shouts. The pirates shou was fighting turned around. "CRAP ITS THE MAR-" WHAM! A fist makes contact with his jaw, Shou had delivered a sucker punch. "DAMN IT! THIS IS NO TIME TO BE FIGHTNG EACHOTHER!" Another pirates shouts. BAM! Shou kicks his gut, elbows the back of his neck and headbuts his forehead.

"Marines huh." Shou cracks his neck, The other pirates begin to flee from the marines, who rush off chasing them down. Except one, he keeps his eyes on Shou. "Hey." Shou grins. "Savage." The marine comments. "Damn right." Shou charges forward, His speed is nothing amazing the marine thinks. His movements are predictable, He'll throw a right hook, the marine can see it. 

Shou pulls back his right arm, Just as expected and throws his punch. The marine raises his hand to block but.. Somethings odd. Shou's arm stops and in the blink of an eye his left hand makes contact with the marines face. He takes a few steps back and rubs his cheek. "What... The hell..." This.. this guy had power.. More then those other pirates. "What..Is your name."

"Shou. Shou Hazama." He speaks in a dark tone. "Pleasure to meet you Shou Hazama. I'm Daniel Haflin." Shou grins. "It's a warriors habit to intrduce themselves before battle.. You must have had some decent epxerience." Daniel shakes his head. "I'm just polite."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 27, 2009)

Late night on Mist Island. Helen has just finished her evening training exercises and heads to the local tavern where all the sailors, Pirates, and adventurers, gather to swap stories and get drunk out of their minds before moving on. Helen enters the tavern and finds a bar stool at the front, and sits down gingerly. Sparring with that old bastard Sajin has been no joke and there hasn't been a session yet where she hasn't escaped without a severe bruise or injury. Still its worth it Helen thinks, she feels far stronger now then when she first got to this island. 

"I'll have a Franky Supa Cola," Helen tells the bartender, she doesn't come here for the drinks really. Usually she just sits and listens to the tales of the Pirate's who've been to the Grand Line and occasionally there will even be a story about some odd encounter with one of the top swordsmen from that part of the world, she especially likes these stories. 

As Helen takes a sip from her cola suddenly she feels an inner alarm go off in the back of her brain. A kind of sixth sense that she's honed from years of training. Before she can even turn around however she feels cold steel crawl across the right side of her neck. Helen can feel a liquid warmth around her neck as blood trickles down. Everyone in the bar freezes and looks in her direction.  

Helen narrows her eyes, she knows exactly who's behind her, she doesn't even need to turn around, "Sparring time is over Kenji...." she mutters. Kenji is the student who had stormed out of the dojo a couple of days ago after she had beaten him. He had since disappeared and everyone thought he was gone. "I'm going to regain my honor tonight," he tells her. He holds his Katana across her neck and grins, "I could just kill you right now but that wouldn't be fair."

Helen chuckles, "You wouldn't know honor if it kicked you in the ass and made you its bitch," she tells him calmly, "So how do you wanna do this? You've got your scary Katana and I'm unarmed. Do you want me to fight you with my empty coke bottle? I'd probably still win though..." Suddenly another Katana slides across the other side of her shoulder as if in silent response. 

"This won't be like sparring with wooden swords you arrogant bitch, no this time its for keeps," Kenji tells her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2009)

*"Wanna sandwich? They're pretty good."* Zen said offering one to Taylor.

"Thanks." Taylor commented, taking a huge bite. Not only was he constantly tired, he was also always hungry. He chewed his sandwhich and thought. "We could just steal the boat. Or leave the money on the counter and take one." He chewed some more. "I can navigate, enough to get us to reverse mountain at least. We have a cook, a captain, and some other guys. I'd say we have a decent chance of getting far, far away from here."


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 30, 2009)

Tsurugi walked through the street late night, he had been up all day but hasn't encountered Razor Dawn yet, the yellow monkey was asleep on Tsurugi's head.

"It's been a rough day for you too..."

Tsurugi was wondering how that guy could change into a bird, was it perhaps that fruit everyone gossiped about, the so called Devil Fruit?

Tsurugi clenched his fist

"If I had such devil fruit...I could have saved my hometown..." 
"Hey kiddo!" a pretty lady said who was sitting outside of a bar on a barrel.

Tsurugi points to himself
"Yes you...You seem like the kind that worries over every single person he knows, they are adults too, they should take care of their own business." She rambels

"..." How could she say that he thought to himself, pirates attacked his hometown twice, the strong persons died in the first raid, at the second raid only he, razor dawn and Mr. Figaro were left...

"What's wrong kid you got a puzzled look on your face.." The lady says

Mr. Figaro, Ofcourse, the scholar from his island, he fought using martial arts, he could sure fend down those pirates!

A smile appeared on Tsurugi's face, he sure knew everything would be alright.
Tsurugi had trained under him and also had to endure hard lessons about history and technology, he hated those books.

"It seems you are the type that dreams away in thought, are you?"

Tsurugi stutters "Y-Yeah...E-Excuse me please!"

He ran away again going up to the top of the island on a tall hill, he looked over the ocean, far away he saw a small dot, his island Bell Island.
He was determinted to go back there once again, he hadn't give up on travelling, but he wanted to ask Mr. Figaro to assist him on his journey, he would be a great asset, Razor Dawn liked him also somewhat, they always friendly greeted each other.

"Kiriii...?" The monkey said while yawning, he squinted his eyes and looked a far

"...How about I name you Bell? Does that sound good to you?"

The monkey sounded in a agreedfull way, it was hard to hear the difference between the tones, but it seemed like the two understood each other's thoughts more then anything, talking was unneccesary.

"I'll crank up my knowledge about this world, and I'll explore everyone corner of the ocean!" He took out his tsurugi from it's scabbard on his left side and pointed up to let the moonlight shine on it.

"I'll carve my own path so I it can lead my way to you...Asesino-san."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 30, 2009)

*"Well then, let's get this journey underway."* Zen said, *"I say we buy the boat. That way we can actually pick a good one. Or at least have the guy show us the good one and steal it!"*

*"We are pirates after all, we might as well act like them!"* Zen said, determined to be a pirate.

They approached a thin man with a huge dog. Overcompensating. The dog didn't take a liking to Zen. He stood firm as the dog barked at him crazily. Zen made his two finger and thumb into a claw and held the dogs neck. the dog soon rolled over and Zen stroked it's belly.

"N..No-ones done that before. He's been out of control." the thin man said in amazement

*"Yes. On this island they call me...the dog whiiisperer."* Zen said looking up, *"amongst other things..."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 30, 2009)

A crowd gathers outside of the old Tavern, the nighttime air is chilly and the moon hangs high in the air. Pirates hoop and holler, happy to have a diversion on this boring island. Some even take bets on the duel, "My money's on that dude, he's ripped just look at 'im!" a Pirate proclaims. "Naw mate I'm goin' with that tall blonde drink a water over there, I heard she's a mean one!" replies another fellow. "Her?! No fookin way in hell!" the Pirate responds with a laugh. 

Helen and Kenji square off within the circle of onlookers. Kenji raises his Katana over his head, the blade shimmering like silver against the moonlight. He eyes Helen with focused determination and projects his killing intent to its fullest. 

Helen for her part just casually draws the Katana that Kenji had handed to her, the handle is ebony and the cross guard is made of a highly polished silver. She examines the sword carefully to detect any flaws or sabotage. After a few seconds she nods with a satisfied expression and spins the sword in a formal salute then she points it at Kenji's face. Kenji laughs with delight now that he finally has her where he wants her, "Now the Master can't protect you, you're at my mercy, bitch!" 

Helen shrugs, "Blah, Blah, Blah. After this is over you'll still be a weakling and I'll be happily drinking my cola inside the bar," she responds simply. She brandishes the sword in a flourish and rests it at her side, "Bring it," she mutters. Kenji snarls with anger and charges at her. Helen however remains calm with her sword at her side. Just as Kenji reaches close range Helen bends her knees and narrows her eyes at her foe. And then it happens as quick as an eye blink, Kenji zooms past Helen like a lightning bolt with his blade outstretched while Helen still stands in exactly the same spot with her own Katana outstretched in salute. 

Everyone in the crowd gasps in shock. "Holy shite I didn't even see either of 'em attack!?!?" someone exclaims in awe. Kenji stands behind Helen with his sword raised high and the world seems to go in slow motion in that brief second just before a huge slash opens across Kenji's midsection and blood spurts everywhere. Kenji drops his sword and clutches his stomach, he looks down at his bloody hands, "No..." he mutters and he slumps to the ground face first. Helen smirks but then she drops to one knee while breathing heavily. She clutches a slash wound on her right side. 

"Are ye alright Lass!??!" the Bartender asks her. Helen nods and gets back to her feet, "Its a only light wound," she mutters but in her mind she berates herself for taking Kenji so lightly. She could've easily avoided any injury if she wasn't trying to show off like that. She can already here old Sajin's voice in her head, gloating over the wound, _"Hahahaha....stupid girl letting your mind wander in the heat of battle. So like a female, ahahahahaha!" _

Suddenly two boys coming running down the road that leads to the Crimson Blade Dojo. "SOMEONE HELP! THE DOJO HAS BEEN ATTACKED AND SET ABLAZE!!!" one of them screams in ragged breathes. They both are heavily injured and their clothes are ripped from deep slash marks. Helen recognizes them both, they're beginner level students. She runs towards them, "No...way! Who would dare attack the Master openly?!" she asks them in disbelief. 

"It was a man dressed in black. He killed seven of us without even moving and then he shot fire out of his sword and blasted the dojo! He's not human I tell you he's a Demon!" the student exclaims. Helen shakes her head in disbelief, "Wha....where's Master Sajin?!" she asks. "The man was about to kill us but the Master saved us and told us to alert the village. Last we saw he was dueling the invader."  

From the ground Kenji crawls towards Helen, blood seeps down the sides of his mouth, "*cough* I contacted an old enemy of Master Sajin's and told him of the Dojo's location. *cough* He gladly agreed to kill the old man and burn down his lifes work! *cough*" Kenji laughs one last time before the light dims from his eyes and his head slumps to the dirt. 

"NO!" Helen yells and she runs up the road towards the dojo. 

"Helen wait there's nothing you can do!!" hollers one of the students. "Don't ever tell me what I can't do!!" Helen yells back fiercely and she runs even faster.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 1, 2009)

Tsurugi woke up,  he had fallen asleep in the outdoors, the little monkey named Bell was asleep on his chest.

Tsurugi stood up while holding Bell against his chest, he walked down to town, it was morning and the loud village was now mostly asleep, Tsurugi looked around to see if he could find Dawn-san.

He walked over to the docks and saw his ship with a a new prow
"You finished it old-man!" Tsurugi said excited

"Ofcourse, who the  hell do you think I am?" He laughed

Tsurugi looked up to see the beautiful decorated Blue Swallow prow the man had fixed for him.

"It's perfect!" Tsurugi said excited, he waved the man goodbye and left towards town to make provisions.

It was a small ship with a one cabin with room for three people in which there was also a small kitchen, it wasn't really decorated yet but it's not like that was needed, the ship was fit for the job, transporting, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 1, 2009)

Shou Vs Daniel-

  ?RAAA!!!? Shou rushes forward, No hesitation no fear. Daniel is amazed at this kids determination? no, no it wasn?t that.. Was it his courage? no... Perhaps his stupidity, no, it wasn?t there either. There was something in this kid, something that amazed even Daniel, he can?t figure out what it is.. but he knows the name Hazama. The demon clan that fought with unbending will; who have removed all sense of mercy from battle. Daniel tries to step to the side, Shou?s leg sweeps upward and counters the step almost perfectly.

  Daniel tried to grab Shou?s leg before it hit, But the leg changed direction and hit his side. Shou?s body then turned, using the leg on Daniel?s side as an axis to bring his right fist up, Daniel grabbed his opponents fist, but ignored his right elbow which landed a hit to the marines right eye. Daniel let go of Shou and grabbed his eye, Shou kneed the mans gut and swept his feet out from under him. Daniel land?s with a thud and Shou heel drops his neck. 

  ?GUAH!? This kid showed no mercy, none. Kick them while their down, he took it quite literal. It?s hard to get a hit on a man who shows no cockiness? no mercy.. He just plain wasn?t going to stop. Daniel rolled to the right and stood up as quick as he could, but Shou was ready. The marine can see a knee headed for his chin. He moves his head to the side quick as he can, the knee misses, a double balled fist comes down on the back of his head.

  The marine fell forward, but caught himself and countered with a head-butt to Shou?s abdomen, Shou stepped back a few steps and shook it off. Daniel used this time to stand up and get ready for his counter. He swung his fist at the pirate, Shou grabbed it and flipped Daniel over his shoulder. Daniel caught himself and landed on his feet. ?Eh?? Shou tilted his head. ?Big guy like you has some agility.? Daniel wiped his mouth. ?Little guy like you lacks it.? 

  Shou just grinned. ?I prefer raw power.? The two were about to continue their battle when an explosion occurred. Someone had fired a cannonball at the island. ?Damn it.? Daniel looked out to see who it was. Shou was curious as well, whoever did that ruined his fight. ?Get out of here.? Daniel turns to Shou, who was already gone. ??..? Daniel slapped his forehead. ?I was talking to my men?. Not him?..?


With Shou-


He had rushed off to try and find his crew. "Need to get my crew and get out of here." Shou grinned. "It was fun while it lasted! AKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKA!"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 1, 2009)

The thin man with the dog had showed them around quite a few boats and Zen had seen enough to know which one was the quality one.

*"How much for that one?"* Zen asked. The man gave a hefty figure but he knew he had enough. That was with a discount too. Apparently. 

*"Here. This is all I have."*. Zen lied, but they would need money for food and provisions. It was a few thousand short of the price and the man smiled. "You know I'd normally kick your ass for that, but since you taught me that trick for how to control ol Bastard here, I'll agree to it"

*"Excellent. Taylor, We just got our ship!"*

Zen was pleased with the purchase. It was the best one in the dock for its size and fit with the theme of what the Captain wanted. All demony and stuff. He heard a big explosion.

*"Crap. I think shit and fans are about to wage war on each other. Where the hell is Shou?!"* he sees Shou running full tilt away from an angry crowd. *"I get the impression that this is not the last time I'm gonna see this scene." *


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 1, 2009)

Shou rushes past his crew, unties and kicks the newly bought boat, throws a rope around Shame,Taylor, Zen and Saito, throwing them onto the boat. Then follows by running towards the end of the dock and jumping onto the ship. "There! Now we can set sail!" Shou laughs. "I didn't think that it would work, but it really did! good job all around! Well fought people!" He shakes everyone's hand. "NOW I'M OFF TO BED!" He walks off into a cabin, a loud thud is heard, then the sound of snoring.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 2, 2009)

Tsurugi stood on the ship, provisions have been stocked and Razor Dawn was aboard as well, what happend on Chime Island is something that would perhaps be explained in a flashback of his or forever be a mystery...

"Untie the ropes!!" Tsurugi shouts to Dawn as he holds the steer tightly while Bell was sitting on his shoulder

"Goodbye old man!! Thanks for the ship!!"

Bell turned around to take one last look on the island his good friend lay buried.

"Towards Bell Island!!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2009)

Taylor Facepalmed. "Our captain is an idiot." He commented. He sighed and trudged up towards the wheel. "I'm the only one who can steer this thing, so I'll take the helm. Zen, go make sure He looked around the open expanse of sea. "We've got a few problems. One, what are we going to call ourselves? Two, what are we going to name the ship? And three, where are we going next?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 2, 2009)

Helen speeds down the dirt road towards the Crimson Blade Dojo. The darkened path appears desolate and overwhelms her with a sense of dread. Helen quickens her pace. As she veers over the hill she can see black smoke plume into the night sky and the smell of sulfur and burning wood wafts under her nose. Helen draws her Katana as she reaches visible range of the Dojo....she freezes when she sees the carnage in front her. 

Dozens of dismembered students lay on the ground scattered all around the front gate of the Dojo. So much blood she thinks to herself. The Dojo itself is aflame, and near collapse. Helen walks through the front entrance on her guard, "MASTER SAJIN!!!" she calls out, "HELLO IS THERE ANYONE HERE!?!?"  
*
BABOOM! *

Suddenly the Dojo explodes, blasting Helen off her feet. Sajin flies out of the inferno and hits the ground, with a crimson steel Katana going straight through his chest and out his back. The blade is the color of blood. Somehow Sajin attempts to get back to his feet even with the grievous wound but he slumps back to the ground.

Helen gets to her feet and runs towards Sajin, "MASTER!!" and then he sees him, the one who will define her future. A man wreathed in black who sneers at her. He walks through the flames as if they aren't even there.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 2, 2009)

BOOM! Shou burst out of his cabin, bandages and refreshed. "that was a great nap!" he shouts. "HOW DID YOU HAVE TIME TO DO THAT!?" everyone exclaims. "I'm the captain of the super awesome demon squad. how else do you think i did it?" He blinked. Zen was about to say something but Shou cut him off. "Anyways, i heard the questions you were asking." Shou clears his throat. "Number 3 first, We're headed towards the grandline, But i would like to see more of the north blue first. So we'll be headed to Kingsala Isle, it's about... hmmm.." He looked out at sea. "200 miles west of here." 

he cleared his throat once more. "Number 2 second, we'll name the ship..." Shou looked it over good as he could. "Akumetsu." He nods. "Demon... slayer?" They all blink. "Yup, Demon slayer. or slayer of evil... something like that." Shou blinked. "I'm not really sure right now, but i think it's a good name... Then again, I also am tempted to call her Eris.... Goddess of Chaos and discord..." 

Everyone sweatdrops. "Do you want to slay evil or be evil!" they shout. "I dunno, both sound kinda fun!" He laughed. "Now, then onto number one. As to what we should call ourselves." He held up a piece of paper with a long list of names. "We'll vote between, Demon Hunter, Great Pirate crew of demons who are awesome and kill stuff. The robbers, Demonic ruber ducks or..." He blinked...

"You know what, The name of the ship is Onishima!" he nods. "And the name of our crew shall be KAIZOKU TENMA!!" he cheers. "The demon pirates...?" someone speaks out. "Mountain demon pirates." Shou corrects. "WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE!!!!" They shout. "One is a demon, one is a demon who lives in the mountains "


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 2, 2009)

On the Akumetsu/Eris/Onishima...

Saito looks around, "How long have we been on a boat?" He then turns to Shou who continues to ramble, "And which of these names are the boat's actual names?!?!" 

He gets a serious tone, "And finally...I vote for Demonic ruber ducks..." They all give him a curious look except for Shou, "What? Nothing stings worse than getting your ass kicked by a crew named the Demoic Ruber Ducks!" He says proudly.

"And the name of our crew shall be KAIZOKU TENMA!!" Saito puts his hand on his chin, "Hm...alright...but we live on the sea not in the mou-" Someone quickly stops him, "Please...don't argue with him, it will only get worse."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 2, 2009)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> On the Akumetsu/Eris/Onishima...
> 
> Saito looks around, "How long have we been on a boat?" "Couple minutes maybe." He then turns to Shou who continues to ramble, "And which of these names are the boat's actual names?!?!" "Onishima!" Shou shouts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vergil (Apr 2, 2009)

*"I dated a girl called Tenma-chan once..."* Zen said thinking about something completely random, *"damned Harry MacKenzie! But I'm in favour of it! KAIZOKU TENMA!"*

*"I got some Rum! Wanna toast?!"* he said chucking everyone a bottle. He knew the effects of alcohol and blah blah blah, everyone is allowed one or two vices! Besides, they were pirates now so damn it all to Hell!

The marines had spotted them and started to run over to the boat at great haste, a ship was also closing in on them. Zen ran to the anchor and tried to pull it up. *"NNNG! I...fail...at......lifting...."*


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 3, 2009)

*"NNNG! I...fail...at......lifting...."* Shou chugs his rum bottle, smashes it against the side of the boat. "I cristen you the Onishima!" He then rushes over to Zen, pulls up the anchor and flexes his muscles a bit to show off why he's the captain and then begins to shout orders to the crew. "FULL SPEED TO STARBOARD! LOWER THE SAILS QUICK AS YOU CAN!THEN DO SOME OTHER STUFF THAT SOUNDS REMOTELY LIKE YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT BECAUSE I'M MAKING THIS CRAP UP!" He laughs at the last statement and grins to his crew."THE KAIZOKU TENMA WILL NOT BE CAUGHT JUST AFTER THEY WERE FORMED! SO GET MOVING FAST AS LIGHTNING! GET US OUT OF HERE AND LET'S ALL HEAD FOR KINGSALA ISLE!!!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2009)

"THE KAIZOKU TENMA WILL NOT BE CAUGHT JUST AFTER THEY WERE FORMED! SO GET MOVING FAST AS LIGHTNING! GET US OUT OF HERE AND LET'S ALL HEAD FOR KINGSALA ISLE!!!"

"Ship-o-babble, coming right up," Taylor said dryly. At the starboard tunr, we can see the haft rigging tied ina quad secular knot for extra wind areodynamics to gain maximum velocity..." He continued on, saying things that sounded shippy, while setting the fastest course for Kingsala Isle "This oughta be fun..."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 3, 2009)

"Ship-o-babble, coming right up," Taylor said dryly. At the starboard tunr, we can see the haft rigging tied ina quad secular knot for extra wind areodynamics to gain maximum velocity..." He continued on, saying things that sounded shippy, while setting the fastest course for Kingsala Isle "This oughta be fun..."

"That sounds like your making crap up!" Shou shouted. "Good work Taylor! there's a promotion in this for you yet!" He slaps the navigator/helmsman on the back. "What kind of promotion?" Taylor asked him. "I don't know.. i just felt like it would motivate you to talk like you know what the hell your talking about... Someone around here needs too after all!" Shou laughed and walked off. "PORT TO STARBOARD! RAISE THE MISTEN MAST! TALK LIKE A PIRATE AND ACT LIKE YOU KNOW WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON!!!" Shou laughed again.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 4, 2009)

*"um...arr...me...mateys?"* Zen said looking at the rope wondering what Taylor was going on about. He would study knots next! They were finally away from the island. The ship was a fast one so they had managed to outrun the chasing Marines in a hurry. The wind was behind them and they headed at a good speed. It really was a great price for such a good boat. Zen sat down. Taylor looked like he knew what he was doing.

*"Hm. The guy didn't show us through this trap door."* Zen said noticing a ring on the ground, *"Wonder what it is..."*

He pulled the trapdoor open, looked down it and then slammed it shut.

*"Nope. I didn't see anything. Nothing at all. Not me."* Zen said getting up and taking three large steps backwards. 

*"Oh crap. We...don't have...THAT ship do we?"* 

Zen, although a proud man, knew when it was time to apologise. He didn't particularly believe in curses or any rubbish like that, but this ship had been known for bringing terrible luck to their crew. So much so that of the 12 crew that had travelled on it, all had died. The ship however remained unscratched.

The name of the ship was on a bronze plaque at the underside of the trapdoor

The Red Rum.

Zen walked to Shou. He bowed deeply. *"I'm very sorry for killing us all!"*


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 4, 2009)

Zen walked to Shou. He bowed deeply. *"I'm very sorry for killing us all!" *Shout looked at him and blinked. "Care to explain or are you just going to leave me in the dark about the whole killing us all thing?"Zen nodded and collected himself."*This boat, The one i got for such a cheap price from the seller... It's a cursed ship called the red rum.. Each of the 12 crews to sail on the ship before it have died. while the ship maintains a perfect condition..."*

Shou blinked, rubbed his chin and then nodded."Yes, Yes i've heard of that ship." He nodded again. "But, We having nothing to worry about then." He commented. *"Why's that?" *Zen asked him. "Because this is not the Red Rum." Shou stated simply. "This is the Onishima." Zen blinked in response this time.* "Ah, But.. They say it's bad luck to change the name of a ship."* He commented. "It's a bad luck ship! so more bad luck will make it good luck!"

Shou stated proudly. *"I don't... i don't think it works like that...."* Zen sweatdropped. "Ofcourse it does. New bad luck will counter old bad luck and it will turn into good luck! Onishima is the ship of endless possabilities!" Somehow what Shou was saying didn't make Zen feel any better about killing the entire crew when they had just formed. Shou noticed this and placed his hand on Zen's shoulder, leaned in and raised his index finger. 

"See, What i'm saying is, There is nothing to worry about. Our ship is not that ship. Because our ship is now the Onishima. The Red Rum No longer exists as far as we're concerned. That was it's old life! Old Life! Ignore the past and move onto the future! The onishima will take us to our dreams!" He pulled away and smiled. "besides! Don't fear death! Embrace this life and work forward! Should we die along the way then celebrate our achievements while we bathe in the fires of hell!" He took a proud stance an pointed to himself. "I'm the man who will become king of these seas afterall."

"SO IF YOU'RE STILL WORRIED ABOUT THIS CURSE" Shou raises his right fist high into the air. "THEN I'LL REMOVE THAT WORRY!" And punches downward through the deck, creating a hole in it. "There." He pulls his fist out of the deck and rubs it a bit. "Now the ship has a hole in it. Thus making the curse, Null and void." a big grin came across his face. "You said the ship never got a scratch right!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2009)

Taylor sighed at Shou's antics. He obviously did not know how a curse worked. He pulled a rope out of his pocket and tied a complicated knot around the wheel. "Perfect. Now I don't have to stand right here and guide the ship." He yawned and stretched, walking down to the main part of the ship. "I'm gonna go find a cool room to sleep in...later guys," He said calmly before walking below deck. He entered a room at random. It looked nice, a decnt sized bed, a chest. Taylore studied the chest. It was wooden, ornately carved and painted. He fingered the lock and began fiddling with it.

*Tink!* The lock snapped open and Taylor opened the chest. There was a note: It read:

_To whomever finds this chest:

Congratualtions. You are now the owner of the Red Rum. You now join us in the hall of this cursed vessel.

But the ship is not all bad. Inside this chest you will find a gun. My gun. The Golden Dragon, one of the finest pistols ever made. Use it well. Use it proudly. For you are, now and forever, Red Rum._ Taylore took the gun. It had an oversized barrel, and was white with a golden Dragon running along it. Taylor smiled.

It felt good.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 4, 2009)

Saito scratched his head as they discussed their newly acquired Cursed Ship. It didn't really make much sense to him, "Great, now you've gone and thrown yet another ship name into the group of 3 we already had." He sighed, "I'm sticking with the Demon Island one though, Rum is no name for a boat."

He grabbed onto a rope and used it to get to a vantage point near the top of the mast, "Looks like there's an island not too far away. Guess it doesn't matter that our navigator is currently taking a nap." He used the rope to swing back down to the others, "So, shall we go do piratey things?"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 5, 2009)

"So, shall we go do piratey things?" Shou rubbed his chin. "We shall do piratey things i believe. But i require some time before we do such piratey things." He nodded. "For i must go and use the bathroom! then figure out what all that crap in my room is, then wake up the navigator, then we can dock and then we can eat and then we can do piratey things!" He took a proud stance. "Hmm... there's a lot of crap to do now that i think about it."

He shrugged it off and walked into the bathroom, a few minutes later he walked into his room and close the door. This room was the biggest on the ship, of course it was, it's the captains room. It's made to be the biggest. The walls were decorated with knickknacks random assorted things from the previous twelve captains. Shou saw a plaque on the back of his door. "Red Rum, Red Rum, The moon is full the heart is numb. Red Rum Red Rum, We drink for you, we drink for some. Red Rum Red Rum, Our ship is cruel, We make a slum. Red Rum Red Rum, To clean to care, We hold no sum. Red Rum Red Rum, Of gold and Jaweles to that we have none. Red Rum Red Rum, Our lives forfight, The Ship Has won. Red Rum. Red Rum."

Shou blinked. "Creepy." He commented before walking through the room. There's a chest, A cabinet, a desk, a closet, OOH. Closet, This peaked shou's interest. He walked over to the closet and opened the door, nothing in there, he light a candle. "RAH!" A black figured jumped out at Shou. WHAM! He backhanded it into the wall of his cabin. "OW!" The figure reveals itself to be a short boy wearing a black coat. "Oi, Who are you?" Shou asks. 

"I'm Sel... Sel Haftin." Shou blinked. "Your voice is high kid. Have you hit puberty yet." Shou tilts his head. "THAT'S NOT SOMETHING YOU SHOULD ASK!" The boy shouts at him. "And i'll have you know for a fact plently boys on my island sound like this." Sel turned his back to Shou. "Cool. Then what the hell are you doing on my ship?" He asked. "My family was in debt, they couldn't pay the bills and could barely afford to keep us all alive! They had to find a way to pay the ever increasing debt. They begged the collectors to let them make incremet payments. But the had no compassion. Instead they took me, the eldest of my siblings and sold me into slavery to settle my parents unpaid bills." 

The bot looked down ant adjusted his hat. "Ok. So why are you on my ship." Shou blinked, His pinky stuck up his nose. "LISTEN WHEN PEOPLE TALK AND YOU'LL KNOW!" Sel flew through the air to try and kick shou, but his leg was caught and he was now being dangled in the air. "State why now, no more slight of hand." Shou said, pinky still in his nose. "I FLED FROM MY MASTERS SO I COULD GET BACK HOME!!!" Shou pulled his finger out of his nose and rubbed it on the kids shirt. "HEY HEY!! THATS SICK SICK!! USE A TISSUE!!!!" 

Shou shrugged and dropped the kid. "It's not very nice to flee from your masters. If you go home your parents will just be in debt again." He commented. "YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW DEBT WORKS!!!" the kid shouts. "Course i do, and normally if what you paid the debt collecters returns to you. They consider the payment forefit and you no longer are out of debt."  "Oi... what the hell kind of island did you grow up on?" Sel blinked. "The kind where we killed debt collecters if they came to our house and put their head out on a spike in our front lawn to keep them away." He stated normally. "I miss saturday afternoons at home sometimes..."

"T..THIS GUY AIN'T NORMAL!" Sel screamed inside his head. "I've got to get out of here!" He made a quick dash for the door and threw it open. WHAM! only to crash into someone. "Eh? Cap whose the kid?" Saito tilted his head. "Sel something." Shou shrugged. "He want's to return back home so his parents go back into debt and be stuck having to feed another mouth." Shou adds. "THAT'S NOT WHAT I WANT AT ALL!!!!" Sel shouts at the captain, who obviously doesn't care as he began to look through the room to try and find a weapon.

An hour or so later on Kingsala isle docks-

"So, That's that!" Sel bowed. The Kaizoku Tenma were all gathered around in Shou's room listening to Sel's story. "I see." Zen wrote everything about the kid he could in his book, creating a profile for him. "A sad tail indeed." Saito nodded, understanding a bit of the kids pain. "Kinda sucks for you." Taylor spoke calmly. "Do you want anything to eat?" Shame asked him. "Ypu are a horrible son." Shou picked his nose, still uncaring. "WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU!!!"


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 5, 2009)

The small manouverable boat of the new formation of Tsurugi, Razor Dawn and the small monkey named Bell reached Bell Island in a day. 

The anchored the boat and looked around, it was quiet, a awfull silence, only the wind was heared blowing softly.
Tsurugi jumped down and looked around
"Granny...? ...Lina?!" Tsurugi said while desperatly looking for a single living soul.

A sound was heared from one of the houses, a man came out heavy bleeding it was..

"...Mister...F-Figaro...?!" Tsurugi spurted over to him, Razor Dawn remained silent and calm close to the ship, he was always keeping his cool not showing his emotions. Tears ran over Tsurugi's cheek.

"...T-Tsurugi...R-Run..." Figaro said with great pain
Tsurugi wiped away his tears
"H-How could this happen?! You are strong right?! Figaro you taught me to fight...Who did this? Where is everyone?"

Figaro pointed towards further with a shaking arm
Tsurugi carefully placed Figaro's head on the ground
"H-Hold on!"

Tsurugi ran over the hill not knowing what would be in store for him.
The very sight made Tsurugi clamp together and throw up, even Bell looked away.
Before him he saw a pile of bodies all cut up and covered in blood
Tsurugi looked and saw Lina's bloodied face

"...L-Lina..." the tears where unstopable, everyone was here...why did this happen those pirates, Tsurugi looked and saw even pirates in the mess

"Even...Them...?"

"Ahhhhhhh....Looky-Look, what do we have here..." A man with a pale color and black-long hair walked on top of the bodies licking blood of his fingers.

"Another one for the sacrifice..." He said while pointing his tongue out like a lizard

"D-Did you do this?" Tsurugi said while he gulped down the fear in his voice.

"Kiiiiiririri...Did I? Ofcourse I did...And you are soon to join them..." 

Tsurugi's eyes became determined "Bell, go back to the ship and call Dawn-san!" he unsheathed his blade and took on battle ready pose.

"Aaaaah....? You are going to fight me? Kiriririri...How amusing..."

Tsurugi remained at his position, he didn't want to walk on the corpses...It was disrespectfull and wrong to walk on the faces of the people that he knew his entire life.

"Who are you and why did you do this?!"

"I am what the would call...one of the Sì Xiàng...I and three others have been chosen to make blood flow in all four blues for the ultimate sacrife...My name is Bái Hǔ!" the man said while making spastic movements with his tongue, the guy was a creep.

He rushed at Tsurugi and Tsurugi blocked his hand with his sword, but quickly the Bai followed up with his other hand striking Tsurugi in his stomach, cutting it open while doing that. 

Tsurugi flew backwards and regained footing, there were multiple cuts in his stomach
Bai licked the blood of his fingers

Blood dripped from Bai's arms, some weird pattern was seen on it.

"A-Are those...Scales...?"
"Quick noticing, most of those villagers didn't see what was coming kiririrri!! It is called the Uroko Uroki akuma no mi" (Scale Scale devil fruit)

"D-Devil fruit...W-What are you...?"

"It grants me the ability to form razor sharp scales all over my skin to cut people up with...Great isn't it...?"

"C-Can it also turn you into a animal...?"

"No I cannot...But that would be a Zoan devil fruit, this what I have is named a Paramecia...But enough chatter...Time for cutting!!"

The man dashed at him again, Tsurugi braced himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 5, 2009)

Helen runs towards Sajin, the old man lays on his right side in a fiery blast crater, impaled through the chest by a long crimson bladed Katana the color of blood. Tendrils of flame snap and hiss all across the grounds of the dojo as if they have a life of their own. Helen leaps over the flames and lands in the crater. "MASTER!" She kneels down over the old swordmaster and clutches his hand. 

_His hand is so cold!_ she thinks..._like ice_. 

Sajin breathes in ragged short breaths and blood seeps out of the right corner of his mouth like a faucet. At first he doesn't seem to recognize Helen and he remains motionless. "Master Sajin!" she calls out to him. Suddenly his eyes seem to light up and he moves his right hand in a blur and grips her arm tightly with amazing vitality, "Helen.....run!" he shouts at her. The man wreathed in black casually approaches them through the flaming ruin of the Dojo as he walks closer. His form seems to be enveloped under a living shadow that covers everything but his eyes. Helen narrows her gaze at the man trying to pierce through the darkness that disguises his body but she is unable to.  

"Who is this man!?" Helen asks Sajin, "What is he?!"  Sajin tightens his hold on Helen, almost crushing her bones, "DAMMIT YOU STUPID GIRL....I SAID RUN!!!" he shouts. 

*"Tsk tsk, why don't you let the girl have her show, Sajin"* the man in black says in a voice as smooth as silk. He holds up his right palm at the crimson blade impaled through Sajin's chest. Suddenly the katana shakes and pulls outwards forcibly out of the swordmasters chest and flies back into the grip of the man in black.  Sajin yell in pain and clutches his chest, blood flies out of his mouth and his body spasms while on the ground. 

"ENOUGH!" Helen yells. She rises to her feet suddenly and points her Katana at the man, knowing full well that if Sajin could not defeat this devil then her own chances are non existent, but it doesn't matter to her. Just as a master is bound to his student to teach them and protect them so is the student bound to the master. Even if that master is an old goat of a Misogynist she thinks. 

The man in black raises a curious eyebrow at Helen's show of bravery and laughs, *"Ho! A challenger appears!"*

From the ground, the bloody Sajin grabs Helen's ankle. "*cough* You will die *cough*"

Helen looks down at the old swordmaster and flashes a devil may care grin at him, "Then we'll die together!"  Suddenly she blasts off the ground and charges at this demon of a man.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 6, 2009)

with the Kaizoku Tenma-

"Whatever." Shou shrugged and stood up. "I'm going onto the island, There should be a weapon shop there." He rubbed his chin. "I could use a Katana like i used to have." he walked out of his room, ignoring Sel completely. "OI!! AREN'T YOU GOING TO HELP ME!?" the kid shouted at him. "Eh? Why should i help a kid?" Shou picked his nose again. "STOP PICKING YOUR NOSE!!!" Sel shouted at him. "I dun wanna." Shou responded. 
*
"They are both quiet childish."* Zen sweatdropped. "I don't see what the big deal is." Taylor shrugged, he had a weapon of his own and he could use this time to train with it, see how it handles. "I wonder what's on this island." Saito rubbed his chin. "NONE OF YOU WANT TO HELP ME!?" Sel shouted. "We're pirates, pirates don't help people." Shou stood over Sel. "Understand this kid." 

He grinned a massive demonic grin that paralyzed Sel. "We pirates are Demons, Beasts who steal, Rape and murder. We don't care about little kids like you just because your parents couldn't keep it in their pants. You want us to help you? Go to the god damn marines." He turned and walked off. "THEN I'LL PAY YOU!!" Sel shouted. "What do you have to offer." Shou didn't even turn around. "I'll.... I'll be the cabin.. boy!" 

Shou turned around. "Our boat only has room for five. That means there is no room for you as you would make six." He commented. "I'LL SLEEP IN THE STORAGE ROOM!!! JUST HELP ME GET HOME!" Shou grinned. "Fine, You do everything i ask and i will let you stay on the ship and take you home." Sel bowed. "YES SIR!!! THANK YOU!!!!" Shou shrugged, Inside his mind: "HELL YEAH! THE CON WORKED!!!" Shou would have helped anyway... but he wanted a cabin boy to do all the cleaning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2009)

Taylor sighed. "Trust me kid, you're better off just staying here than being under that guy's command," He said, pointing towards Shou, who was now picking his nose again. "Anyway, I've got some stuff to do which involves me, a gun, and hopefully some epic explosions...so see you guys later, 'K?" He said as he walked off.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

Helen charges at the man in black. He stands still and he utters a chuckle just as Helen reaches close range and strikes at him. *"I wont need this..." *he mutters and he sheathes his crimson bladed sword. Helen spins around in a blur and puts all her might into one spinning slash aimed at his neck, *"Phoenix Lash!"* 

The man in black casually moves his right hand towards the sword and catches the blade of Helen's katana with his right thumb and forefinger. Helen's sword vibrates from the shock like a freight train suddenly putting on the brakes. The vibration radiates up her arm all the way to the core of her body. Helen's eyes widen as the man has stopped her most powerful strike with just two fingers, "Imp....impossible!" she exclaims, not even Sajin could block that move without a sword she thinks with horror. She tries to retract her sword from his grip but it won't even budge. Helen who has always been as strong as any man, can't even move her own katana a millimeter.  

*"This is the difference between you and me,"* the man in black sneers. Suddenly he casually flicks his right wrist forward and pushes Helen to the ground easily as if she is just a feather. Helen hits the ground on her back with a thud, her sword still in hand. She looks up in disbelief at this man....no this monster she thinks. _Is this the true strength of the elite swordsmen of the world?_ she thinks to herself. _Have I been so deluded to think that I was strong enough to challenge them?!?_ 

She leaps back to her feet with a savage determination and charges at the man again, stabbing at him in a flurry. The man in black laughs again, *"Oooh....I like your tenacity. You don't see that everyday! All the other students here just groveled on their knees like cowards, but you....hehe...you don't seem to care if you live or die!"* He puts both his shadowy arms behind his back casually and bobs and weaves his head, easily avoiding each stab. _This isn't happening!!!_ Helen shouts in her mind as she moves forward, exerting herself to the limit and quickening her movement. _If I can't even scratch this man then I'm not worthy to live!  _

*"Okay now you're just being stupid....did you really think that you had a chance?"* he says while dodging on the backstep. Suddenly he disappears and reappears next to Sajin. Helen stops short, panting heavily and she stares daggers at him. "Who the hell are you?!" she shouts at him.

The man looks up at the nightsky and laughs, *"Me? I'm just a force of nature!"* He raises both his hands up to the sky and suddenly all the flames around the ruined dojo spark up into the sky like a bonfire. 

He pats the old swordmaster Sajin on the back and picks him up by the throat with one hand. The old swordmaster is only barely breathing and he is covered in blood. The man sneers at Sajin *"You've lived a good life old man but now its time to give up the ghost." *

"LEAVE HIM ALONE!!!" Helen yells. She spins around and hurls her Katana at the man in black. The Katana flies at the man's head like a bullet but he catches it effortlessly and looks at Helen with a smirk. *"When giants quarrel, the insects of the world should stay clear....even the tenacious one's,"* he tells Helen and he throws the katana back at her so fast that Helen can't track the movement of it at all. Suddenly blood flies everywhere and Helen feels the most intense pain of her life as she feels something rip through her stomach. She looks downwards with horror and sees her own sword going straight through her midsection.


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 6, 2009)

Scott was wet.  He felt water surrounding his body.  His head was aching.  Scott didn't want to open his eyes.  The fisherman was much too tired.  After several minutes of lying down, Scott's eyes slowly cracked open.  He was on a beach, covered with wet sand.  He squinted to prevent the light from the hot sun from entering his eyes.  Scott groaned and slowly got to his feet.  

"What happened?" he asked himself as he got to his feet.  There were shattered pieces of wood everywhere.  Scott was soaked, but the hot sun was drying him off.  As Scott looked around, he remembered what happened.  "The storm..." he muttered.  He headed up and down the beach, looking for his pole and net, but couldn't find them.  Sighing, Scott headed up to the town, hoping to find someone who could help him.  

Scott only found devastation.  He looked around in shock.  There were dead bodies everywhere.  "Was this... a pirate raid?" Scott had heard of pirates;  brutal thugs who terrorized and destroyed towns.  But Scott had never seen anything like this before.  He had seen good men killed by Seakings, but never an entire dead town.  Scott shuddered and headed on, looking for survivors.    

After around an hour of searching, Scott didn't find anything.  He was about to give up and head back to the beach when he heard sounds of fighting coming from the hill.  Scott quickly ran up the hill and found two people in a fight.  One of them had razor sharp scales covering his body, the other was around Scott's age and held a sword.    

The scaled one charged straight at the one holding the sword.  Scott did some quick thinking.  The fighter who was his age had the same scars the dead people did, so the other one must have been the attacker.  Scott ran towards the scaled one.  

He turned and saw Scott running at him.  "Another one?" he smirked, his arm lashing out at Scott.  Scott quickly raised his arm, but he wasn't fast enough.  The razor sharp scales tore through Scott's jacket and skin, slashing his stomach and knocking him to the ground.  "Unhhh..." Scott groaned, his hand on his torn stomach as he watched the scaly man continue his assault on the swordsman.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2009)

Zen quietly looks on from the crow's nest. 

*"Captain! Land Ho!"* Zen said feeling like a pirate. The new kid was strange and he by no way trusted him. 

*"Is THAT the island we're going on? Seems like something is going on. Some sort of carnival."* Zen flipped through his book, *"Oh yeah - I think its some sort of fighting tournament. The reigning champ is undefeated for 2 years now. Good ol fashioned cage fighting!"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

Helen is on her knees looking at the man in black, the one who has all but killed her. She clutches the sword in her stomach and tries to breath but only blood comes up and she coughs violently. Meanwhile the man in black tightens his grip around Sajin's throat and crushes his windpipe. *"You should've killed me all those years ago old man. I told you that I would return to seek my vengeance." *

The weakened Sajin raises a quivering hand with his last bit of energy. "*cough*As you said I've lived my life...but even if you kill me so will my student hunt for you *cough* just as you hunted for me..."

The man in black laughs and points at all the dismembered bodies of Sajin's students, *"Oh really, which student would that be? They're all dead....wait hold on one second do you mean that girl over there with the sword in her belly?"* he points at Helen and raises Sajin higher into the air, *"No I don't think so. I've ended you and your legacy. Goodbye old master."* 

From where she sits slumped on the ground Helen sees what the man is about to do and she tries to do something, to make a move but she can barely even breathe let alone move. 

*SNAP!*

The man breaks Sajin's neck like a twig and tosses him like so much trash to the ground. Helen's eyes fill with tears and she attempts to cry out but all she can manage is a short gasp, but even as she dies she isn't concerned about her life, only that she failed to even put a scratch on this man, this beast, failed to defend her master. It offends her and she feels white hot anger boil up inside of her. As she takes one last gasp, the man in black appears over her and rests his hand on her shoulder. 

*"I am not a cruel man. Here let me end your pain..."* he mutters. He reaches down for the sword impaled through Helen's stomach. _I couldn't even touch him....._

Suddenly Helen moves her hand like a viper striking at its victim and she grabs the man's wrist. She  tightens her grip with a strength that she literally rips out of her soul. The man in black looks at her with a shocked expression and his eyes widen. Helen smiles as she sees the surprise on his face, it comforts her and makes him seem more Human. With her free hand she pulls the Katana out of her stomach, screaming in pain and for the vengeance of her master. She swings for all she's worth at the mans chest. 

Helen looks up and frowns as the man has caught her sword strike with just one hand....again. _At least I tried..._ helen thinks as she feels her life ebb away and her vision blur but then she notices a tiny drop of blood seep from the man's hand. He throws away the sword and looks at the palm of his hand where a small cut has opened. Helen smiles at the man and winks at him, "I got you..." she murmurs before falling to the ground face up.

The man stares at the cut on his hand and shakes his head, *"Even a mosquito may draw blood from an Elephant,"* he states. He steps over Helen and looks down upon her. *"Now I wish that I hadn't mortally wounded you,"* he tells Helen as she lays on the ground looking up at the night sky. Her body spasms as she gasps for a final breath. He kneels over the girl and places the palm of his right hand, the one that Helen had managed to cut, over her stomach wound

*"My name is Qīng Lóng. If you manage to live then grow stronger and come for me when you have proven yourself." *

Helen looks up at the man, she feels her body grow cold and then suddenly a darkness engulfs her mind.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 7, 2009)

"Fool!! Don't get close!" Tsurugi yelled desperatly, he himself stood no chance either but something had to be done, if Dawn-san could help it would be great but he seemed distant lately, what was he doing?

Tsurugi braced himself only to find blood spatters coming from numerous cuts all over his body, the pain was stinging and Tsurugi fell to his knee

"You're weak...But you seem like something I could have more fun with in the future..." He smirked in a diabolic way, this guy was way out of his league, if only Asesino would be here, he would deal with this guy in a instant, Tsurugi knew that for sure.

The man turned around and walked away towards the pile of bodies.
He picked up Lina out of the mess.

"I feel strong feelings from you towards this human...This will be a great vessel..." 
He takes Lina's body under his arm and walks away with her

"S-Stop!!" He shouts but cannot move any further, the pain is unbearable and refrains him from moving at all, he looks over the other person who just joined and he got injured as well

Tears run over his cheek as he grids his teeth in anger
Tsurugi was useless, he had to become stronger...


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 7, 2009)

Zen quietly looks on from the crow's nest. *"Captain! Land Ho!"* Zen said feeling like a pirate. The new kid was strange and he by no way trusted him. 
*"Is THAT the island we're going on? Seems like something is going on. Some sort of carnival."* Zen flipped through his book, *"Oh yeah - I think its some sort of fighting tournament. The reigning champ is undefeated for 2 years now. Good ol fashioned cage fighting!"*

"Kingsala isle!" Shou told Zen. "Not "That Island" Kingsala isle." He corrected once more. "AND NO ONE TOLD ME THERE WAS CAGE FIGHTING TODAY!" He seemed pumped, slamming his fist into his palm. "Oooh this is gonna be good." His demonic grin came back. "TO THE WEAPON SHOP! THEN POSSIBLY CAGE FIGHTS!" He jumped off onto the docks and took off runing.

"W...what's with him and fighting?" Sel had turned to ask Taylor, Shame or Saito, but the three were already gone. "DON'T LEAVE ME WITH THE NERD!!!!!!" Sel shouted as they ran off. 

With Shou-

There were only 3 weapon shops on Kingsala Isle, as it's an Isle it's not that big. Two of them had nothing Shou was interested in. What he wanted required a lot of time to create, and alot of skill to make it the right way. "Eh~ Am i ever gonna find the right blade." He sighed. "I want one like my old sword." He looks up and remembers the feeling of blood splattering on his face. "Ah.. Good times." He nodded. then noticed a small shop,one with "Nodachi" printed on it. "SCORE!" shou thinks to himself.

"Hello good sir." Shou walks in and bows. "What do you want." The man sits at a desk and blows out a puff of smoke. He has a bandana wrapped around his head. A pipe in his mouth and a white blacksmiths outfit. "I want a sword." Shou grins. "You can't handle a Nodachi, go away." Shou ignored him and walked into the stored. Five nodachi's along the wall, about five feet, maybe 5.6 in length. "Not good enough." Shou thought to himself. He wanted a blade that could slice down a horse.

The man at the counter kept his eyes closed and sighed. "This is a good blade." Shou commented, examining a sword with little effort. "EH!?" the old mans eyes shoot open and he drops his pipe. "HOW CAN YOU CARRY THAT THING!?" Shou blinks. "It's what, 50 pounds maybe?" Shou asked. "That's true. true.. but you're doing it with one hand, that's a two handed blade! Even if it's only 50, it should be difficult to wield in such a way!"

Shou shrugged. "I used to have one myself, but mine was longer." He commented. "Five feet is good, But the handle takes away a foot off the blade, I would like a five foot blade with a one foot handle." He nodded. "Six feet is quite the blade." The man rubbed his chin. "Especially since you are only six foot yourself." Shou blinked. "Yeah, But what's the point of buying a nodachi if you don't go for the biggest, strongest one you can get?" 

The man smirked, Shou was a true Nodachi swordsman. Why go for the medium when you can go for the large. "I have a blade for you, wait here just a moment!" He rushes off and a few moments later comes back with a massive blade, atleast a foot longer then himself. "Grr.. This... weighs... something close to... 60-70 lbs..." He grunted. "Hmm." Shou took the blade from him. Pretty damn heavy indeed, 6.3 feet in length, the old man had it wrong. "I'd say, the handle is about... 1.8 feet with the blade at, 4.5 feet maybe?" 

The swordsmith grinned. "It was made as one blade, not sectioned and mended later." He adds. "I can tell." Shou had takken it out of it's sheath. "It's a beautiful blade, how much?" He asked. "1." The man replies. "Ooh? I can pay that now!" Shou takes out one thousand beli and hands it over. "Ah, no, not 1,000. one million." WHAM! Shou's jaw drops.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 7, 2009)

"Is she dead Granny? She looks dead..." asks a young boy. *Slap!* 

An old woman smacks the boy in the back of the head, "Don't talk like that Allen! Of course she's not dead but Oda knows how she's survived this long." 

Helen hears these voices vaguely in her mind floating on the edge of her consciousness. _Am I alive? _ she wonders. Her eyes begin to open slowly and bright light filters through, blinding her blurred vision. 

"My goodness she's waking up," the old woman mutters, "Quick Allen bring me some water now!" Helen opens her eyes and shields them from the bright sun, she lays on some kind of blanket looking up at a clear blue sky. For some reason the floor beneath her seems to move, rocking up and down very gently. 

"Where am I?" Helen croaks in a weak voice. She tries to lean her head up but intense pain radiates down her body causing her to lean her head back down. She notices that there is a thick bandage wrapped around her midsection and chest going around her right shoulder. The old woman crouches over Helen and smiles at her. "Just stay still, your injuries are severe. Here drink this." She leans a cup of water over Helen's mouth and tips it gently so she can drink. Helen drinks greedily but then she coughs in a fit. 

"Gently now, don't force it," the woman says. Helen nods, however she suddenly realizes that it was night time when she was last awake, not daytime. "THE DOJO!" she screams and she sits up boltright, causing the cup of water to fly out of the old lady's hand and splash to the floor. 

"You're going to open up your stab wound girl lay back down!!" the old woman exclaims. Helen sees to her immense surprise that she's sitting in a small boat just big enough to accommodate three or four people and as she looks around she sees an entire array of boats of all sizes packed with people, sailing in a tight knit group with them. "What....where..." Helen is totally speechless. 

Allen who sits in the far corner of the boat smiles at her, "You should listen to grandma," he tells her. 

"What happened? I was on Mist Island?" Helen exclaims. Allen points behind Helen, "That's what happened," he replies. Helen turns around and sees Mist Island far in the distance. The entire island is nothing more then a flaming, smoking ruin. Everything has been burnt to ash.


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 7, 2009)

Scott slowly got to his feet as the scaled attacker left.  He looked down at his stomach.  It was gashed, but it would heal, no stitches required.  Scott wiped the blood away with his shirt.  The bleeding had stopped for now, and Scott hoped he wouldn't need medical attention.  

Scott turned towards the other fighter.  "What happened here?" he asked.  "Who was that guy and why did he kill all those people? I'm Scott," the fisherman said, introducing himself.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 7, 2009)

Tsurugi stared in front of him, the other boy asked questions towards him but it passed right by Tsurugi, he tried to form words but couldn't.

Razor Dawn appeared and put his hand on Tsurugi's shoulder in comforting way.


A few houres later Tsurugi sat at the coastline together with the boy. Bell sat down on Tsurugi's legs

Razor Dawn was making graves for all the villagers, not letting Tsurugi do so since he couldn't look at the sight anymore.

"...These people were innocent...Innocent people...Slaughtered like that...."

Tsurugi looked in the distance

"I'll become stronger! I will lead a pirate crew, overcome people like that! I'll venture the seas, I won't be plundering nor will I take lifes..."
He looked over to the other boy

"I-I'm sorry...My name is Tsurugi, How did you end up here...?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 7, 2009)

Helen stands still with her eyes closed at the bow of the tiny ship, she breathes in and out in meditation, feeling the sea breeze hit her face. It had been several days now since she had sailed with the old woman who's name Helen learned was Alice, and her grandson Allen. They stayed together with the flotilla of other ships full of refugees from Mist Island who had managed to barely escape the destruction. The one who had killed Master Sajin, destroyed the dojo and almost killed her had gone on to massacre the entire Island's populace. His power was so great he set the entire land ablaze without any effort. Alice and her grandson had discovered Helen bleeding to death at the docks during the chaos which Helen found odd since she fell in battle at the dojo a mile away from the docks. 
_
So many question's_ she thinks to herself. Alice walks up beside Helen and crosses her arms as she looks out over the horizon. "Does your wound still pain you?" she asks the girl. Helen nods wordlessly. The stab wound that she had received to the stomach had finally closed to the point where she could move without opening it, but at random moments the wound would burn like it was on fire. It was very painful and Alice had no way to treat it with her rudimentary medical skills, even the doctor on one of the other ships had no idea what it could be.  

"Thank you for saving me, I'm in your debt," Helen says quietly. The woman shakes her head and waves her hand dismissively, "Ah it was nothing and I didn't save you, you saved yourself. I've never seen anyone live from a stab wound like that."

"Where will you all go now. Mist Island is gone," Helen asks her. Alice shrugs, "We're going to the the next closest Island and see if they'll take us in hopefully?" she replies, "And you Helen where will you go? Back home to your parents?" 

Helen shakes her head, "No I'm going to the Grand Line," she replies. Alice looks at Helen with wide eyes and a surprised face, "You just don't say something like that lightly. Why would you want to go to that hellish place?" 

"Because that's the only way that I'll become stronger....and I think that's where he might be, that devil," she replies darkly, referring to Qīng Lóng. 

"Helen you're going to get yourself killed! Look at what he did to you...to all of us!" Alice pleads with her. Helen puts her hand on the old woman's shoulder and smiles at her reassuringly, "That's exactly why I'm going after him...so he can never do it to anyone else again."  

Suddenly a voice from among the ships yells, *"PIRATES!!!!"* Helen and Alice turn around and see a ship flying the skull and cross bones far in the distance behind the flotilla but gaining fast. Allen appears from below deck with an old and busted looking pistol, "We're screwed!" the young boy exclaims. 

"I need a sword..." Helen mutters.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 7, 2009)

Zen slides down the mast and watches Shou run towards the town. He walks down the gangplank and takes in the atmosphere. A new place! The first time in his life he's stepped off that island and onto another. 

He wondered what was different. The stalls were filled with happy folk serving delicous smelling food. He took note of it all. In his dream like trance he bumped into a large man. Zen quickly went into defensive mode expecting a fight

"Oh sorry kid! I didn't see you there!" the large man said to Zen

*"Th...that...was...that an apology?"* Zen asked, utterly confused

"Uh...yeah...Hey you being angry? You saying it wasn't good enough!?"

*"It was great! Really! I never thought that big guys like you said sorry. You just tend to throw me somewhere."* Zen said, being uncharacteristically open. He checked himself and cleared his throat putting on his manly voice. *"No problem. I am sure it was my fault!"*

The man slapped him on the back so hard he thought his eyes would fall out of his head.

"Ahaha! Don't worry about it kid! You seem new here! Want me to show you around? I'm headed towards the cage arena up ahead." The large man said. "I'm challengin the champ today. Took me a year of training but I know I can take down that ass!"

*"Woah! You gonna fight him?!"*

"Sure. Take a look!" he handed Zen a poster for the fight. "Been hyped up for a month now."

The poster had the two looking at each other fiercely and read:

Gun Steiner faces off The Champ Action Jackson. No Holds Barred! 1,000,000 beli prize!

*"Wow. You're...pretty....awesome..."* Zen had always struggled to give out compliments but he was in awe of this man. He was easily 7ft with a massive frame, white stubble and biceps that were easily the girdth of Zen.

"Haha! Yeah! Hey you want a seat next to the coach? My brother was meant to come but he never does! You get some pretty cool stuff at the after fight party!" Gun said.

*"S...sure...!"* Zen was unaccustomed to dealing with niceness. He'd never experienced it.

The two went off towards the arena. Zen felt happy that he could make friends even here


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 7, 2009)

Scott turned towards Tsurugi.  "As I said earlier, my name is Scott.  I'm a fisherman.  A couple days ago, I was out fishing and I got stuck in a storm.  I washed up on this island, and then proceeded to the town.  I saw the all the bodies," Scott shuddered momentarily, "and then I heard fighting from the hill.  I headed up there to see what was going on, and you saw what happened next." 

Scott was quiet for a moment before he had an idea.  "You said you wanted to make a pirate crew," Scott said.  "Do you mind if I join?" Scott might finally be able to leave his home and do the one thing in the world he loved most: cooking.  "I can cook, although the most fighting I've ever done was swimming as fast as I could away from a hungry seaking," Scott chuckled, momentarily forgetting the carnage he had just seen.  "So I can I join?" Scott asked hopefully.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 7, 2009)

"Damn it... I don't have a million." Shou rubbed his chin. "Hmm... Well.. you know..." The sword smith looks Shou over and begins poking his arms and legs. "You're pretty strong right?" Shou nodded. "You think you could win a fight?" Shou binked. "Seriously? ofcourse i can win a fight. Any fight! I'm so awesome i send people to the hospital just by yawning!" He took a proud stance. "Don't let your head get so big. This guy is Action Jackson, the champ of the island."


Shou blinked. "So? I'm Shou Hazama." He pointed to himself. WHAM! the smith fell to the ground. "Eh? What's up?" Shou leaned over him, he looked kind of dead. "A HAZAMA!? A REAL HAZAMA!?" The man's eyes shot open and he jetted around the room. "DON'T KILL ME!!! TAKE THE SWORD! TAKE MY WALLET! HERE TAKE MY WIFE!!!" He was about to rush off when shou grabbed him by the collar. 

"Oi, Oi, I don't want free stuff." Shou picked the man up and turned him to him. "Ah, Are you sure you don't want my wife.... She's been riding my ass about how poor my buisiness is doing lately." He rubbed his chin. "THEN WHY WOULD I WANT HER!?" Shou shouted. "Besides! What's this Action jackson got that i ain't?" The swordsmith blinked. "Possibly two hundred more pounds in muscle?" 

Shou biinked. "Muscle just slows you down." He comments. "Eh, No i think it's the other way around." The smith coughed. "What's the prize for winning anyway?" The captain put the smith down. "Enough to pay for the blade." He spoke. "THEN LET'S GO!" Shou was about to rush off. "WAIT YOU NEED A TRAINER!!!" The smith followed close behined him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 7, 2009)

The refugees aboard the flotilla of ships all panic and wail in despair for their misfortune. Meanwhile in her boat along with Alice and Allen, Helen calmly looks on. 

"You two wait here and stay put," she tells the old woman and her grandson. "What are you gonna do?" Allen asks her nervously. "I'm going to find a sword and then find out what these fellows want," she responds. Helen also has some other ideas but she keeps these things to herself. As she walks away Alice grabs her right arm, "You're in no shape for combat..." she tells her. 

Helen nods, "Fighting them is not my intention," she promises and she leaps to a larger ship nearby them, grabbing the railing and pulling herself over to the deck. Helen winces as she lands, "Definitely no fighting," she mutters as she slowly gets to her feet. "That girl is insane!" Alice exclaims in horror. 

"I think she's kinda cool actually..." Allen mutters dreamily. *THWAP!* Suddenly his grandmother wacks him over the head.  

Helen looks around the deck of the ship and spots a man brandishing a run of the mill cutlass. The blade looks dull and the man wielding it looks even duller. Helen walks towards him and holds her right hand out, "May I borrow that sword sir?" she asks him. The man looks at her queerly, "What? You're the wounded girl aren't you? Now why should I give you this sword?" he asks her in a gruff voice. 

Suddenly Helen grabs the sword out of the man's hand and swings it in a blur of motion, elegant and precise. The man's belt buckle slices in half and his pants slide to his ankles revealing his boxer shorts with red heart designs. 

"Because I can do that," Helen says matter of factly and she walks away leaving him dumbfounded. "Nice shorts by the way," she remarks as she makes her way to the next boat over. 

Meanwhile the Pirate ship picks up speed and blocks the path of the flotilla with her cannons pointed directly at them. Dozens of rough looking pirates hang over the railing of the ship grinning at the nervous refugees. The name of the ship is _The Draco Hunter_ and there is a snarling crimson Dragon's head at the prow. A tall man wearing a red Captain's jacket strides to the railing. The rest of the pirates clear out of his way. His hair is jet black and tied into a ponytail and he wears an eyepatch going over his left eye. Many scars line his face and a long cutlass is strapped to a red sash going around his waist. 

"THE NAME IS RED BILL, CAPTAIN OF THE DRACO PIRATES! WHO'S IN CHARGE OF THIS FLEET?!" He shouts in a deep voice full of power. 

"I'M NOT IN CHARGE BUT I THINK THAT I CAN SPEAK ON THEIR BEHALF!!" Helen shouts back. She appears at the bow of the closest vessel to the Pirate Ship. Red Bill looks at Helen and then chuckles as if this must be a joke, "AND WHO BE YOU LITTLE GIRL?" he asks her. 

Suddenly Helen takes a running jump from the bow of the boat she's standing on and leaps high into the air, landing on the deck of the Pirate ship in a crouching position. It takes all of Helen's willpower to keep from screaming in pain and she thinks that she may have opened her wound again but she smiles calmly nonetheless. All the Pirates suddenly draw for their weapons but Red Bill raises his right hand and they freeze. 

"I'm your newest passenger," Helen says.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 8, 2009)

Saito walked around the town. He didn't really have anything to do, he just didn't want to get stuck at the ship and listen to their new cabin boy complain, "Booooored." He spots a bar and walks in cautiously. It had been a while since he had been able to enter a bar, or even public, without being attacked and driven away.

He took a seat, "Give me...whatever." He had never actually been to a bar before long enough to order something, so he didn't really know what they had, "One whatever, coming up." Saito stretched out his arms, "This pirate life is less exciting than it's made up to be." 

The bar tender drops his glass as the word "pirate" leaves Saito's mouth, "GET OUT!" He pulls out a shotgun from under the bar and takes aim at Saito. He fires but Saito has already leaned back to avoid any fire. He goes into a hand stand and kicks the gun out of the man's hands.

He catches it and sits back down, "Now, how about that drink," He says placing the shot gun on the bar, his hand still gripped around it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 8, 2009)

"My newest passenger?! This isn't public transport kid, get the hell off my ship!" Red Bill tells Helen. 

Helen bows her head respectfully at Red Bill and salutes with her sword, "With all due respect Captain you'd be making a big mistake letting me leave."

Red Bill laughs in a fit and looks at the rest of his crew, "Get a load of this one. She's out of her fuckin' mind!" Bill strides towards Helen and looms over her with his six foot five frame. "And why would I be making a mistake of letting you go?" he stares at her cutlass, "Oh mighty warrior!" he remarks sarcastically. 

Helen meets his steely eyed gaze with a calm face, "Because I can offer you more then anyone of these other people can," Helen replies pointing at the refugees. 

"I've got enough concubines!" Bill retorts with a laugh as he looks her up and down, "Besides dumb blond's aren't my type." The rest of the crew laugh in a fit and clap their hands. 

Helen smirks at this comment but remains calm and smiles, "Have you ever heard of a demon of a man known as Qīng Lóng?" she asks him. 

Bill's eyes go wide with the recognition of that name and the rest of the crew become quiet. "Aye I've heard that devil's name and that no one should speak it so openly if they value their life." Helen nods, "Well I faced Qīng Lóng and lived!" she exclaims. 

"BULLSHIT!! No one fights that monster and lives!!" he bellows.  "It's no lie!" Helen lifts up her shirt slightly, showing her heavily bandaged midsection then she rips open the thick bandage revealing a deep crimson scar just above her belly button. "Who do you think did this to me?!" 

The Pirates all shake their heads in disbelief and Bill just stares into her eyes with a calculating look as if trying to ascertain the truth.  "Nope you ain't lyin," he responds, "Ain't this world full of miracles," he mumbles. Bill sighs and crosses his arms still in a mild state of disbelief, "And what is that you want from me?"

"Just take me to where ever it is that you're going," Helen asks respectfully, "And please leave these poor refugees alone. They've lost their homes and have nothing left." 

"Firstly don't tell me how to run my boat and secondly, we're goin' to the West Blue to refit before we make our way to the Grand Line. How does that sound to ya?" he replies with a hint of intimidation as if the notion of going to the Grand Line might scare her away. 

Helen smiles and feels happy for the first time in a while, "That sounds like music to my ears."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 8, 2009)

With Sel-

"THEY LEFT ME ALL ALONE!!!!" The boy shouts. "AND I'M NOT A KID!!! I'M 14!!!" He shouts again, not to anyone really.. well he had hoped the Tenma would hear it but that was kind of impossible considering how far they were. "Damn it. now what do i do..." He rubbed his chin. "I know i'm short, but that doesn't mean i'm a kid." He puts his hands on the back of his head and marches towards a door. "Chores for the cabin slave boy.



Mop the deck
clean the kitchen
make lunch
make dinner
make second dinner
wash clothes
clean the ship.
remove the barnacles.
remove the trash
check the food. If its rotten, toss it into the sea.
Check the water and rum supply.
Check other supplies.
if low buy more supplies
just buy more supplies anyway.
actually, just fill up the ship and toss out the bad stuff.
buy me more stuff. i need stuff. 

~Love Your lord and master~ Shou~

"THAT BASTARD!!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 8, 2009)

Helen sits at the edge of the small boat with Alice and Allen, behind them _The Draco Hunter_ is ready to cast off. After hearing that all the refugees had only narrowly escaped the massacre at Mist Island he decided not to do any "withdrawals" for the day. "It would be bad form...we may be pirates but we ain't savages." he had said. 

Helen hugs the old woman, "I'll always be in your debt," she says. Alice smiles somberly, "Just promise me that you won't do anything crazy?" she asks her. Helen nods sheepishly and Alice laughs, "Okay that's asking too much clearly but just remember to change your bandages twice a day and disinfect that wound. With your constitution it should be fully healed in a week hopefully." she says. 

Helen nods and picks up a small sack filled with basic supplies such as bandages, and some medical ointments. Allen walks up to Helen and smiles hopefully. "Will you take me with you and teach me how to fight?" he asks her, "I can carry your bags for you!"  

"ALLEN!" his grandmother shouts and she wacks him in the back of the head. Allen rubs the back of his head and glares at the old woman, "What Granny!? I just want to be strong so I can protect you and everyone else!" 

Helen laughs and pats Allen on the head, ruffling his hair, "Sorry kid but you can't come with me," she gives him the cutlass in her hand and winks at him, "You should find a real master, someone who can teach you the right way. My father is a great swordmaster, he lives on Fallgrand Island. When you're ready you should find him....oh but don't tell him that I sent you," she adds. The bastard had disowned her many years ago.

"HELEN HURRY THE HELL UP WE GOT  A SCHEDULE TO KEEP!!!" Bill shouts down at her from the railing of his ship. He throws a rope ladder over the edge. 

"Well good luck to you and I hope that we'll see each other again," Helen tells them. She walks to the edge of the boat and grabs onto the rope ladder. _The Draco Hunter_ sails off into the distance towards the West Blue. 

Alice wipes a tears as the ship disappears. "She'll make it..." she mumbles. 

"I wish I could've seen her boobies one last time, I only got to see them that time when you were fixing her up...." Allen adds with disappointment but then he quickly closes his mouth realizing his error. 

*BABLAM!* The old woman dropkicks her grandson into the water. 

"You told me you weren't peeking you little pervert!!" the woman shouts.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 8, 2009)

Tsurugi thought it over, he only just met this guy, but a pirate doesn't use logic, they use their instict.

He nodded
"Ofcourse! ...Although...I'm still a rookie..." He met a friendly gesture giving a smack on Scott's shoulder and smirked
He walked off towards the graves.

Razor Dawn finished all the graves and stood their together with Tsurugi.

They paided there last respects towards the islanders.


"Dawn-san...I've decided to pursue my pirate dream, Bell wants to join and so does Scott...Are you willing to follow me as well...Not for the sake of revenge per se nor to persue wealth and fame...But to live on, to venture the world to build a new life.
Razor Dawn, will you become my nakama?" 
Tsurugi said while he held out his hand hoping for him to grasp and shake it firmly, he knew him for quite sometime and was few of the things he could rely on at this moment.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 8, 2009)

It's nightime and the moon is high. It had been two days since Helen had sailed with these Pirates, it took her some time getting used to this kind of life as a Pirate but so far she's been in an upbeat mood knowing that her journey has started. _The Draco Hunter_ moves silently through the Calm Belt. Helen leans over the railing and sees the giant beasts swimming under their boat, creatures so large they could gobble up their ship easily and she shudders. 

Red Bill walks beside her and looks over the railing, "Frightening isn't it? Consider yourself lucky. You know we're one of the few crews that can sail through the Calm Belt without having to worry about Sea Kings. We can go to any of the Blues freely. It's why the Marines fear us." 

Helen eyes a particularly gruesome shape in the water, "Why do they ignore us? It's like we don't even exist to them." she asks him. Bill laughs at this question, "Seastone," he responds simply. Helen looks at Bill questioningly, "What's seastone?" 

"It's a substance that mimics the elements of the ocean and weakens those with the power of the Devil Fruits. It also masks our presence from the Sea Kings below," Bill leans back against the railing and lights a cigarette, "Long ago me and my crew captured a Marine Warship and stripped her seastone hull and added it to our own ship." 

Helen nods wordlessly and yawns, feeling exhausted."You should get some rest," he tells her, "You've worked hard all day even with your injuries. We'll be in the West Blue by morning most likely. Go ahead get some rest."

"Good night Captain," she tells Bill and she walks away to her Cabin. "Aye good night lass," Bill replies. He stares at Helen as she climbs below deck and then he takes a long drag from his cigarette. "Sorry Helen," he mutters silently to himself.

_The next morning...._
Helen slowly awakens, her back is stiff and the floor under her rocks up and down. Suddenly some water sprays over her face and Helen sits up boltright. "NO WAY!" she exclaims. To her horror she's sitting on a long wooden plank that bobs up and down on the ocean. The ship is gone and she's all alone. Helen sees a note that's pinned to the plank by a knife. She grabs the knife and reads the note....

_Sorry Helen but the crew thought you were a bad omen and as much as I didn't want to I just had to do it. I have to keep my crew happy. On the bright side we didn't leave you in the Calm Belt, and I left you a canteen of water and your bag of supplies. Welcome to the West Blue. 

Red Bill

P.S. If the next time you see me you want to punch me I'll understand. _

Helen crumples up the note, throws it into the ocean and starts screaming.


----------



## Darth (Apr 9, 2009)

*"What a guy.." *Razor thought to himself. *"Willing to throw away his life to become a Pirate just to see the world." *

*"You're a bit too late Tsurugi. We've been Nakama all this time and I'm not going anywhere now. You're still too fragile to leave behind. But don't expect me to keep picking you up when you fall down. hmm?"*

Razor took Tsurugi's hand and shook it firmly. "*Consider your offer Accepted*." 

"*But First thing's first, We'll need a sword, Medical supplies, food and drink, and a board game to pass the time. Any idea where we can get these things?  *"


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 9, 2009)

Tsurugi smiled, he was glad it turned out like this.
He hit his palm of his hand with his fist, the thing he initially came back to this island, to get Mr. Figaro's books and maps.

"Just a sec-" He ran off towards the house that once was property of Mr. Figaro, even he died, Tsurugi didn't know it was possible, he seemed so untouchable. Only another example of how fragile life is.

He grasped the stuff and the three of them plus the monkey entered the ship, he even took a fruit from Figaro's house which seemed to look okay.

The three of them got the left over food and drinks from the villagers and boarded the ship, Tsurugi unfolded the map.

"If we head North-East from here we would reach Pinnacle Isle, a busy harbour town, I think we might find their clues about how to reach the grand line and perhaps upgrade our ship."


----------



## Darth (Apr 9, 2009)

Razor finished storing and securing the medical supplies.

*"Pinnacle Isle eh? I heard there was trouble in that port. Something about Government officials taxing the city. You sure you want to go there?"*

*"Then again, This ship isn't exactly what you would call A class material. It's already falling apart. Pinnacle Isle's probably our best bet. I'm certain you know how to steer a ship. Take the helm young Tsurugi. It's time to continue our journey. Scott, fix the rigging, let loose the sails and lets go! "*


----------



## Vergil (Apr 9, 2009)

Zen followed Gun to the arena as they entered through the fighter's entrance. They entered a private locker room. He stayed silent, completely in awe of Gun's presence. Gun, was calm anf focussed. He had trained hard and won many fights up to this date. His record was incredible. 25 wins and 0 losses. All by K.O in the first minute. The Champ's record spoke for itself. undefeated in the last 2 years and these two were going to go all out.

"Listen kid, this fight is gonna be a long brutal one but stay till the end ok. We'll have a blast afterwards!" Gun said laughing. Zen nodded as the 2 went out towards the main stage. Some guy who was fighting before was being stretchered off. 

The cage was a pentagon and it looked menacing and intimidating. Gun entered it was if it were the most natural thing in the world to do. He opponent was already in the ring. Action Jackson. He had long dreaded black hair and dark skin. He too was tall but not built like the brick shithouse as Gun was. He was much more athletic but there was just something that didn't feel right about him. His eyes? His stance? Something exuded a horrible killing intent. From his years of profiling people this man had some of the worst traits a man could possess

*"Gun-san....you need to be careful."* Zen said as the cage door shut.

"I know." Gun said with a determined smile. The bell rang and no sooner than it had the crowd went crazy as Gun charged in with his overly sized arms ready to crush Jackson. The champ side stepped casually and in a flash both of them were on the floor. Zen could barely register what had happened. It was a take down and the Champ had his whole body positioned in order to stretch Gun left arm in a direction it wasn't meant to go. It was a perfect arm bar. No matter how how much power you had, this level of technique was going to beat it. The crowd went wild as they heard the wey snap of #gun's arm breaking. He gritted his teet but didn't make a sound. Zen could see it in his eyes, the pain was enough to make any man pass out. This cage fight was terrible. No rules. You either gave up, fell unconscious or died, the referee was simply there to call it.

The Champ had a twisted look in his eye. Gun tried to get up but Jackson was already on top of him releasing a flurry of bone shattering punches to the face. One after the other. Soon blood was flying out. The ref had seen worse. From somewhere Gun managed to use his awesome strength to dismount the Champ. He got up wearily, his face was a mess. He obviously couldn't see. He threw a strong right arm but again, the takedown and the arm bar. Zen could barely stand to watch. He heard the snap and then more pulverising. Soon it was obvious that Gun was unconscious, his body just shaking from one devastating blow to the next. The ref sighed, having seen it all before and stopped the match.

Zen's mind went blank and he rushed inside the cage. He looked at Gun. He was unrecognisable. 

*"Oi...Gun-san. We need a medic!"* the medical team ambled towards the ring. On had a cigarette and both looked completely disinterested. Zen got mad and flashed a look of hatred towards them and the Champ. Jackson's eyes lit up and before Zen could react he was grabbed by the head and flung towards the cage wall. Zen felt the hard steel collide with his back and then the canvas as he landed. He heard the running footsteps of Jackson and he kicked Zen hard in the rib cage repeatedly. Over and over. Then his face was then slammed against the cage wall and he blacked out. 

Jackson was pulled off Zen but it was a horrendous beating that he would never forget


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 9, 2009)

BOOM! A man sails through the crowd and into the cage. ?Guh?? He falls down onto the cement. ?Who gave you permission to fight my crewmate!? Shou shouts into the sky, an obvious killing intent flowing from him. *?S..Shou??* Zen coughed. He was being taken out from the cage on a stretcher. Shou had gone from the back of the crowd to the front in one fell bulldozing swoop. ?I?ll kick his ass Zen. Just watch.? Shou comments before walking towards the cage.* ?W?WAIT! He-?* Zen is cut off. ?A true warrior finds out the strength and weaknesses of his opponent on his own!?

Shou walked into the cage and the ref sighed. ?Another one for the infirmary.? Shou pointed at Action Jackson. ?You mean him right?? Shou blinked. ?No. You.? WHAM! The ref found himself against the metal cage. ?WHAT WAS THAT!?? Shou shouted. He had a bad temper in battle? this was just one example of that. ?Hmph.? Jackson scoffed at Shou?s behavior. ?The dog who barks loudest is the weakest of all.? He commented. ?How bout I just show you my bite then.? Shou grinned in his massive demonic grin. ?GO SHOU! PRIDE OF THE HAZAMA CLAN!!!? The weapon smith shouted.

?H?HAZAMA!?!?!?!? The crowed freaked out. ?If.. If he wins.. HE?LL SLAUGHTER US ALL!? They scream. ?SEND HIM AWAY IN A BODY BAG JACKSON!!!??END HIS LIFE NOW!??NO MERCY!!!!??RID THE WORLD OF THE LAST HAZAMA!!!? Shou?s anger virtually exploded at this point as he jumped on the cage. ?After I sever his head from his spine everyone of you will find yourselves in the netherworld.?  Ofcourse, while shou was doing this the ref decided to start the right. FWAM! A knee slams into Shou?s back and he?s pressed against the cage. 

?GUAH!? Shou grunts and falls to the ground. ?That?s good.? He turns around and grins, his teeth bloodied. ?Fight like a true demon!? Shou laughed and rushed forward, he goes to throw a right hook. *?NO SHOU! THE ARM LOCK!?* Zen shouts, But Shou ignores him. Jackson grins and grabs Shou?s arm, preparing to bend it back. However, Shou turns his body and FWAM! His left arm connects with Jackson?s head. ?H..How?? Everyone sees Jackson picking himself up. Shou?s right arm just falls limp to his side. ?He. Dislocated his shoulder!??

CRACK! POP! Shou adjusts his shoulder till it pops back into place. ?The arm lock has one major weakness. If the arms dislocated, it can?t break it.? Shou grinned. JacksonJacksons dreads, slams the man into the cage wall and then picks him up, tosses him over his shoulder and slams him into the ground. charged forward and lunged with a knee jab. Shou threw a left hook into his side and knocked him down. ?A knee has more power, But the arm has greater reach. Shou slammed his right fist into his left palm. ?Now then. Let me show you why they called us demons.? He rushes forward and grabs 

Making sure to keep a grip on the mans hair. Shou begins to spin and let?s go of Jackson sending him into the cage wall. Then, He rushes forward, jumps into the air does a flip and heel drops the mans side. This was something new to the ref. Shou was fighting back, and had the advantage. But this is the Hazama?s fighting style. Shou grabs the mans ankle and throws him to the other side of the cage, following behind him every step of the way. The Hazama clan were known to do nothing but kick you while you were done. They had little mercy for anyone. Shou kicks the mans stomach and sends him sliding across the ground. "GET SERIOUS!" Shou laughs.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 9, 2009)

Helen had been drifting for hours with absolutely no idea where she was going. She looks all around and sees nothing but blue sea for miles in all directions. Helen reaches into her bag and takes out her canteen of water but before she presses it to her lips she realize that she might need the water much more depending on how bad things get. Suddenly a huge geyser of water splashes up out of the sea right beside her. Helen grabs for her knife thinking that its some kind of Sea King creature but her eyes widen when she sees the sight in front of her. 

A giant wooden flying machine, resembling a very primitive helicopter rises out of the water being ridden by a Fishman. The vessel hovers over Helen, "What....is that thing?" she mumbles in awe. Where she came from only birds are supposed to fly not mechanical monstrosities such as this. A half man half fish looking man walks to the edge of the flying vessel and waves at her. 

"Hello there need a ride?" the Fishman asks her. "Who....are you?" Helen asks him. The creature laughs, "Why I'm the Good Fishman!" he responds. "Ooookay..." Helen responds in disbelief, she had never met a Fishman before but she had heard that they were especially strong and dangerous. 

"I can give you a ride all the way to the end of the Grand Line if you want. We'll just have to watch out for lightning bolts from the Moon," he offers cryptically. "And why would you do that for me?" Helen asks him. 

"Because I'm a Good Fishman," he says obviously as if this should be enough explanation. It only takes Helen about a second to come up with a response, "Um....thanks for the offer but I think I'm fine the way I am." The Good Fishman shrugs and he salutes Helen, "Alright then fair enough....we'll I'm going to visit my friend the Time Witch. You have a nice day," he says with a smile and he rides off into the sky on his ship leaving Helen all alone and not realizing what a legendary figure she has just met. 

_Four hours later..._
Helen sits in a miserable state as she drifts along the ocean. As she scans the water she spots a boat far in the distance. She immediately springs to her feet and starts waving at the ship and yelling, hoping to draw their attention. Just as she thinks that the boat hasn't seen her and will continue on it changes course and heads towards her location, "Yes!" Helen yells. Several minutes later the boat comes into close range, its a medium sized fishing vessel. A man leans over the railing and nods at Helen, "You look like you could use some help!" he calls out to her. 

"Yeah no kidding!" Helen replies. "I'm headed towards Pinnacle Isle. I could give you a ride!" he offers her. Helen nods gratefully, not even knowing or caring where Pinnacle Isle is, any island is better then this she thinks. 

"That would be great, thank you."


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 9, 2009)

After a amazing timeskip the crew reached Pinnacle Island.

"We need to find a good shipwright to customize the ship to have more capacity, if we make a pirate crew I would think we need moreroom, right?"

Tsurugi walked off

*"Watch out not to cause any commotion in this town!"* Dawn yelled at him holding his hand next to his mouth

Tsurugi waved his hand without looking back while Bell followed him like a pet dog.
Tsurugi smirked towards his little friend

"Let's find us something to do right?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 9, 2009)

The bartender rushes to his feet and outside of the bar doors, *"WE GOTA' FRESHONE!!!!!!"* He shouts outside. Saito looks confused, "I still didn't get my drink you know..." Suddenly foot steps could be heard coming from the distance. A devilish grin grows on the bartender's face and the foot steps stop.

He kicks in the door and enters his bar again, "You messed with the wrong bartender kid, you've forced me to bring in the League of Bartenders!" He shouts as a many men enter dressed like bartenders enter, "There's like 12 of you, atleast one of you should be able to get me a drink..."

*"CHAAAAAAARGE!"* They all shout as they rush towards Saito, each of them weilding a weapon of some kind, "Great..." He says, still sitting on his stool.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 9, 2009)

Shou Vs Jackson-

Jackson gets up and wipes his mouth. Shou tilts his neck to the right then to the left. The two were just about to get serious. Shou starts first, he rushes forward and leaps into the air, getting a spin going his foot makes contact with Jacksons neck, Jackson soars towards the right side of the ring, catches himself on the ground, flips, lands on the cage and uses it to spring himself forward, flipping in the air he goes to heel drop shou, Shou grabs his leg and throws him into the cage again.

Once more Jackson catches himself and launches towards Shou, This time he goes for a punch, Shou grabs his right arm and begins to spin, Jackson manuevers his body, placing his feet on the ground and flips Shou upwards, Shou switches it up and tosses Jackson over his shoulder. Who spins Shou, Who slams Jackson into the ground, Who gives shou a double foot kick, who lands on the top of the cage and dive bombs towards Jackson. Who rolls out of the way and leg sweeps Shou's head, who flips through the air and lands on his feet.

The ref had to pick his jaw up off the floor. This was not something he'd seen before. First Shou was beating Jackson, then Jackson got serious Then the two were fighting as equals, And now they had just finished a fight that looked like a dance. Every movement was flawless, not a single chance wasted, everything flowed together in a beatiful peice that he had never seen before. It was truly amazing, fighters of this level.. truly amazing.

BOOM! the two clash fists, Shou throws a right hook into Jacksons jaw, who counters with a left elbow to his Shou's chest, who returns that with a knee to Jacksons stomach, who throws a left staight into Shou's chin, Who uppercuts Jackson, who Kicks shou's side, who punches Jacksons kidney. The two have thrown away all mercy, all morals, they don't even try to block now. They've gone feral, Show claws at Jacksons chest, who bites shou's arm. Blood begins to spray over the cage. The ref himself being covered in it. 

The two fighters seem equal in skill and feriosity. But there seems to be one major difference between the two.. As the battle goes on, Jackson starts to pull punches, the pain is making him wince and second guess how much power he should put into a punch to avoid harming himself. Shou however keeps pressing forward, he punches harder, he punches faster, he keeps going and even let's his opponent bite him. He continues to bleed but ignores all the pain he is going through. He pushes onward, He pushes through the pain. "What... What the hell is he..." The ref thinks to himself.

The fight is nearing it's end. The two fighters are bloodied beyond regignition. RIP! Shou tears out one of Jacksons dreadlocks, the fighter actually screams out in pain. The fight had become too much for him, he didn't want to keep going anymore. "STOP THE FIGHT!!!" He shouts. "I GIVE UP!! I GIVE UP!!!" Jackson screams and grabs onto the cage. "DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT!" A bloody shou throws the dreadlock at the Ref. "The fights not over. Till he appologizes." Shou grabs Jacksons head and begins to run along the cage.

cutting up Jacksons face all along the way. "GUAH!!! I'M SORRY!!! I'M SORRY STOP IT! STOP IT!!! I'M SORRY!!!" Jackson cries out. "AREN'T YOU GOING TO CALL IT REF!" The people shout. "Ah.. Yes.. Well.." He coughs. "The rules state we can postpone judgement if we are in fear of our lives." He comments. "PLEASE STOP IT!!!!" Jackson cries out. "Fine." Shou stops. "I'll stop." Jacksons face is torn up, you can hardly tell who he was anymore. "T..Thank you..." Jackson falls to the ground. "Tell satan i said hi." Jackson looks up confused. FWAM!!!!!" Shou delivers a final punch to Jacksons throat. "Fights over! Winner, The demon guy!" The ref calls.

For the first time in a long time, the medics, rushed into the cage and pulled Jackson out as fast as they can. "Give me the money." Shou holds up a bloodied hand. "Uh... Right.. It's that way...." The man points.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 9, 2009)

Helen walks past the many shops of all varieties until she reaches the Weapons shop. Helen glances inside the window and sees weapons of all varieties, knives, pistols, axes, staffs, and even whips, but all that interests her are the swords. 

She walks into the shop towards the front counter where a short balding man in a silk blue kimono sits reading the newspaper. When he sees Helen he looks at her dubiously, "If you have no money then get out. I don't like window shoppers," he says gruffly. Helen smiles at the man, she only has a few beri to begin with, unfortunately all of her wordly belongings including her savings had been left behind on Mist Island. She points at the row of glittering Katana hopefully. "How much are those sir?" she asks him. 

"Those are all Wazamono grade swords. They run from 150,000 Beri to 700,000 beri," he says matter of factly, "Do you have at least 150,000 Beri?" he asks her. Helen chuckles nervously, "Uh how much is your cheapest sword then?" she asks him. He sighs, "A bargain basement shopper I see," he points at a barrel full of rusty and old looking swords, "Those are all 100 Beri each. Take your pick."

Helen walks over to the barrel of swords and frowns as she examines them. They're all rusted and of a poor make. Some of them don't even cut anymore in fact. Helen sighs with disappointment as she rummages through the swords trying to at least find something serviceable. Then she discovers a sword wrapped in a silk covering. Helen picks it out and uncovers the wrapping, revealing an ornate Katana with a ringed cross guard. Helen immediately fall in love with the sword. It feels extremely light in her grip yet firm and strong. This must be a mistake she thinks, this sword can't be just 100 Beri. 

"Excuse me how much is this one sir?" she asks Ippon Matsu. The owner looks at the sword in Helen's hand and frowns, "That one's free," he tells her. "Free....but why?" she asks him. 

"That's the Yondai Kitetsu (4th Generation Demon Splitter), no one has ever lived more then 24 hours wielding that sword and it always ends up back at this shop. It's a fucking bad omen, even when I throw it out it just ends up back here." 

"Then I'll take it!" Helen announces cheerfully. Ippon Matsu shakes his head in annoyance, "Are you thickheaded, girl? Did you not hear what I said? That sword has caused the death of everyone who's ever used it!" 

Helen nods, "Uh huh...I understood you perfectly but my journey won't be stopped by a silly curse. I have a dream to become a great sword master and if I can't tame this blade then I do deserve to die anyway," she replies boldly. Ippon Matsu rolls his eyes, "Pfft...it's your funeral then. That sword will just be back in my shop in 24 hours anyway."  

"We'll see," Helen says and she bows her head towards him, "Thank you for your generosity and you won't be seeing me or this sword in 24 hours.....that's a promise."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 9, 2009)

Zen watched the fight in its entirety as shocked as everyone else. "N...no way!" Zen said, actually dropping his pen. He wasn't sure how to write this down. He simply puts down - Don't piss him off.

He was happy to have someone who would come to his aid. For the longest time he had to fend for himself, but this was the first time he had come across a person like Jackson, who just couldn't be reaasoned with. For this he was grateful to know a guy like Shou.

Though he was happy his heart sank. He didn't know how he would be of use to the crew. He was lousy at ship related things and Shou didn't need his scouting abilities due to his experience. He punched the ground and then limped towards Shou

"I....Thanks..." Shou clenched his fists and then suddenly pointed at him. "I won't be a burden on you! I swear it!" he exclaimed with real ferocity. A raging fire burned within him after seeing that battle; a determination that had been previously lacking.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 9, 2009)

"I....Thanks..." Shou clenched his fists and then suddenly pointed at him. "I won't be a burden on you! I swear it!" he exclaimed with real ferocity. Shou blinked, still soaked in blood. "Eh? Burden?" He blinked. "No way you could be a burden." He commented. "R..Really?" Zen blinked. "Ofcourse!" FWAM! shou slapped Zen on the back. "Slaves are never a burden!" He laughed. "NOW I'M OFF TO GET MY SWORD!" Shou is about to march off but the swordmaker is already gone... And so is his 1million beli. "That... Son... of.. a.. bitch..." His wounds seemed to heal as a great flame burnt inside his body. "I"LL KILL THE BASTARD FOR-" 

Shou was cut off. "I was just bringing you your sword." The old man comments. He carries a massive sword over to shou. "Guh, This thing is heavy." Shou blinked. "Ah, you got here fast." The old man handed over the sword to shou. "I moved at the speed of plot." he commented. Shou grabbed the blade and smirked, in it's sheath, the blade was about 6ft five inches. Zen's jaw dropped. "HOW CAN YOU USE SUCH A LARGE BLADE!?" he shouted. "Eh? I had an eight foot one once... but i lost it." He sighed.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 9, 2009)

"You lost an 8ft sword?" Zen asked increduosly. "How?! Never mind I don't want to know." 

He was back to his old self again. "Wait...that blade cost you 1million?! Where's my cut of the cash?" Zen joked in a dead pan way. "If it weren't for me getting my ass kicked you would never have won!"

Zen needed a weapon too. He had no idea what fighting style he wanted. It certainly wasn't hand to hand. He was fairly fast and agile and also good at sneaking. He would have to make use of that somehow. He thought it would have to be a weapon based technique. A short concealable weapon which focussed on speed. Maybe Shou would know. He voiced his thoughts about it seeing as he was the residential ass kicking expert. He was greeted with a "I dunno" and he flicked a piece of his nose gold after mining the deep cavern once again.

"Anyway," Zen said brushing off the offending dried mucus. "Where to now?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2009)

Taylor calmly walked the streets of the tiny island, keeping an eye out...there. The local bounty office. Taylor figured he might as well make some cash, maybe even test out this new gun. He walked in confidently, checking out the posters.

"Looing for a job?" A man asked from behind the counter.

"Maybe. Could use the cash," Taylor responded, still looking at the posters.

"Well if you want a good haul, you could always take down "Salty Jack," The man suggested. He runs a drug smuggling ring on the south end of town. Local marines won't take him out, and every bounty hunter who's tried ends up dead. But he's got a nice bounty, if you aint chicken."

"Sounds like fun. South End of town you said? Anything special about this guy I should know?"

"Big. Strong. Fights with his fists, but not that bright. That's about it."

"Thanks," Taylor muttered, walking out. Behind the counter, the man grinned and pulled out a den den mushi.

"Jack, another ones comin. Let 'im have it."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 9, 2009)

"Well... We still have some time to kill." Shou, still bleeding from most parts of his body commented. "So, I think we should head to a restaurant." Zen and the Smith both sweatdropped. "Uh.. shouldn't you get cleaned up first?" The smith asked. "Hmm. Right." Shou nodded and a few minutes later, he had used his clothes to bandage himself off. Standing with a 6"4 sword strapped to his back and nothing but a loincloth to cover himself.

"....." Zen and the smith blinked. "I have clothes on the ship! so it's fine!" he nodded. "Uh.. Normally there is a rule... No shoes... no shirt.. no service.." They commented. Shou blinked. "Oh..." He then removed his loincloth and made foe shoes out of them and stole a mans shirt. "There. Shoes and a shirt." He took a proud stance. "OH MY!!!" A women exclaims. "PERVERT!!!!" Another shouts. "COVER YOURSELF UP!!!" the two men shout. "Eh? You said no shoes no shirt no service.. not no pants..." He sighed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 10, 2009)

Helen walks out of the Sword shop feeling quite fortunate that she was able to procure such a rare and valuable sword and for free no less. As she stands on the sidewalk she unsheathes the blade and stares at it, trying to gauge its temperament. Her father had once told her, and as she had learned through her years of training that all great blades had a unique spirit, sort of like an attitude. Some obeyed their owners while others were problem children so to speak. 

"You won't kill me will you? You should feel proud to have such a strong owner," she tells the sword, not caring that people are looking at her as if she's crazy for speaking to an inanimate object. The sword however remains silent and its silver tinged blade reflects the bright sun and glitters. Helen sighs and sheathes the blade. She can already tell that this one will be a problem child.

"Now I just need to find a crew," she mutters to herself. Helen knew that the best way to become stronger was to ally herself with others who were bound to run into powerful foes and have dangerous adventures. In other words she had to join a Pirate crew that was going places, that had potential. Helen hopes dearly that she can find one here.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 10, 2009)

Saito vs League of Bartenders-

They all rush the young pirate who remains seated on his bar stool. The first man wields a bat but Saito extends his leg and kicks the man in the stomach, then grabs the man's bat and pulls it from his hands. He then spins it around and smacks the man upside the head with his own weapon. 

He tosses it away and spins around on his stool as a man with nothing but fists attempts to attack him. He avoids the punch by spinning and then delivers his own punch as he returns to the way he was facing originally.

One bartender with a spiked club quickly rushes Saito and swings down on the pirate. He leaps off of his stool for the first time right before it gets crushed to pieces, "Man, I was sitting there..." 

He lands on the man wielding the spiked club's shoulders, "You know, I thought bartenders would have a little more respect for their furniture here," He claps his hands with the bartender's head inbetween and then kicks off him as he falls to the floor, "Well, who's next?"


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 10, 2009)

Tsurugi walked around tapping his blade while sheathed on his shoulder.
"Sure is a nice weather, right Bell?"

Suddenly he sees some commotion in the center of town but everyone seems to ignore it and continue their normal lives.
Two man are kicking in into a man, the two are sporting a marine outfit.

Tsurugi rushes over to them and taps one of them
"Buzz of kid!!" The man sneers at him
"What are you doing?! Leave that man alone!"
The two stop the torturing and turn themselves toward Tsurugi
"See these outfits? We are marines? We can permit ourselves to do this, we even got a clear from our Captain Gumshoto, peasants are not tolerated on this island!" one of the marines said while the other one spitted on the person on the floor.

They were right about that he was a peasant, he had ragged clothes and was unshaved, but it was no need to discriminate against him, the least what you would expect is some govermental support to the poor, but this was clearly on the case.

"Leave the man alone..." Tsurugi said with his face down
"Haha...Kid, piss off!"

"Bell!! Let's go!!" 
Bell immediatly jumped at one of them and scratched his face open while Tsurugi immediatly unsheathed his blade and quickly made a horizontal slash on the other marine instantly taking him out.

The crowd suddenly looked at the sudden events
"What is that kid doing?! Attacking marines like that?!"
Word quickly spread around town reaching even the local marine HQ


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 10, 2009)

A few minutes and one pair of pants later-

"I don't see why i had to put pants on." Shou comments. "Because, you can't walk around exposed." the smith sighs. "I agree shou." Zen comments. "Eh, Let's just find a good place to eat, Go back to the ship, sleep, wait for our crew to gather together, torment the cabin boy and be on our merry little pirate way!" He nodded. "Yes, This is indeed a good plan." Everyone else sighed, Shou obviously wasn't stupid, so why did he act it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 10, 2009)

Helen walks along the avenue in the town square peering in through various shop windows and wishing she had some more money to spend. Her father ran a very successful Dojo and while not rich was extremely well to do and respected back at home. Sadly he had disowned Helen and cut off her inheritance but she didn't care, freedom is better then any amount of money she thinks to herself. 

Suddenly a man runs down the street, "Some crazy guy and a monkey are attacking the Marines!! I think they're Pirates!" he shouts. Helen immediately turns around at the mention of the word Pirate and looks at the direction he points in. A crowd gathers in the distance and the sounds of a fight can be heard. 

Helen walks quickly to towards the crowd and passes through the people. When she reaches the center she sees a teenage boy perhaps no older then 18 or 19, wielding a sword, and a monkey savagely attacking two Marines one of whom looks dead. In between them is a poor boy who looks severely beaten. "That's not fair...not fair at all," Helen mumbles and she draws her blade.

Now in Helen's mind she immediately thinks that the swordsman and that strange Monkey had hurt the boy and that Marines are trying to protect the him. She had also missed the first part of this fight as well. Afterall where she comes from Helen had never met any corrupt Marines, they were all pretty decent for the most part and she could never imagine a Marine actually hurting the people they're sworn to protect. Pirates on the other hand were capable of anything. 

Helen runs in between the peasant boy and the Swordsman. She points her new blade at his face and narrows her eyes at him, "Where's your sense of honor you coward! Beating on a poor boy and Marines!" she yells at him, "Why don't you try that nonsense with me!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2009)

Shawn walked into te docks ner the south ide of the island. Nobody was there. "Hellooooooooooo? Anybody home?"

Still nothing.

"Well shit. Maybe somebody already took them out," Taylor said, looking around. "Hey, what's that..."

*Snap!*

"Whaoh! What the hell is this?" Wires had snapped up all roud Taylor, tying him to a nearby pole.

"Ahahahahaha! Another Bounty hunter falls to Salty Jack!" A man stepped out of the shodows, followed by several others. "What's your name son?"

"You're an asshole."

"Ah, don't say that!"

"Asshole."


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 11, 2009)

Tsurugi immediatly unsheathed his blade and removed the ladies blade from before his face and jumped backward

"Y-You don't understand!!" He said desperatly the surviving marine stood up and ran away

"That man was being pestered by those marines, please ask him yourself!"

The man was knocked out and was in no way of answering, the bystanders also remained quiet.
Suddenly a man appeared out of the sky from nowhere and created a large crater in the ground, he wore a marines captain outfit

*"...Who touched my dear comrads?!"* The bystanders pointed at Tsurugi

*"You dare to touch my comrads?!"*

Tsurugi sheathed his blade
"Sir, I'm sorry but they kicked this guy on the floor?"
The captain looked over at the civilian on the floor
*"This one, hm...?"* he pulled out a gun and shot the guy through the head
*"Now, why did you attack my comrads?"* He said stoic.

Tsurugi was in shock and he clenched his fist
"Y-You..!!" Tsurugi wanted to grasp his blade but out of nowhere he blown away by a strong punch to his cheek while the captain remained at his position, his arm was stretched out and he retracted it

*"I am Captain Gumshoto, a Gomu Gomu no akuma no mi user! By my justice I will take you down!"*


----------



## Vergil (Apr 11, 2009)

Zen was still a little scarred from seeing Shou's naked bottom half. It was incredible that such a smart fighter could turn into such a raving idiot at a moments notice. They somehow managed to get inside the restaurant, which though wasn't pricey still had a formal air to it. He feared for the worst.

The menu was one of those fusion blue cuisines that seemed to be gripping the entire North Blue. He liked his traditional, safe options. All this new crap just made him wonder if the head chef wasn't just some hyperactive child throwing bits of food together and serving it. He had the North-South platter, deciding to get out of his comfort zone; after all he was a pirate now. One that just got his ass kicked.

Shou seemed oddly quiet, which, as Zen had learnt, was the calm before the storm. Any minute his brain would stop thinking of whatever bizarre crap was churning away in there, and come out with something that barely made sense. He wondered where Shou was looking. Zen turned and saw a stunning woman who was being ogled at by a whole bunch of other guys. She was a waitress here, judging by her clothes.

Someone grabbed her ass and she spun around and slapped the offender. Not the smartest thing to do, seeing as they were Marines. They spun her around and pushed her onto the table, threatening her.

Shou got up. Zen figured he was going to dive in there and save the day. Though after the humiliating beating he had just taken, Zen was determined to make the first move. He picked up the steak knife on the table and threw it across the room and into the Marine's leg

"Great throw!" Shou said, "I was just going to the toilet but since you've started something fun, let's do that first." he said picking up his chair.

*Zen facepalmed. "Well since I started it I best make myself useful huh?"* he said picking up a few more knives from tables and prepared for a riot


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 11, 2009)

Saito vs The League of Bartenders-

Saito takes a seat again after finishing off what appears to be the last of his opponents, "You guys are terrible bartenders, that made me more thirsty then I was before!"

Suddenly the ground begins to shake. Saito lifts his head up and looks towards the door. The entrance is kicked in and a very large and muscular man is standing where it once was, "What is this!" He looks around at the fallen bartenders.

"Who did this to my minions!!!" He shouts looking around the bar, "Minions? Aren't you bartenders...?"  He walks up to the tall man and taps on his leg which is at the height of Saito's shoulder, "Down here buddy."

"NO WAY A LITTLE SQUIRT LIKE YOU DID THIS! DRINDRINDRINDRIN!" He starts to laugh histerically. Saito pulls back an elbow and then thrusts it forward into his gut, "Guah!" The man stumbles back, "Oh, you're still up? That took down the rest of your friends pretty nicely." He says with a grin.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 11, 2009)

"Y-You don't understand!!" Tsurugi said desperately the surviving marine stood up and ran away

"That man was being pestered by those marines, please ask him yourself!"

Helen narrows her eyes at the Pirate and feels her blood boil, what a coward she thinks, he can't even admit to his wrongs. "You coward!" she yells at him, "Why would a Marine hurt an innocent civilian?!" 

And as if on cue a large hulk of a man lands out of nowhere in their midst, he wears a Marine coat of a Captain. *"...Who touched my dear comrades?!"* he murmurs in a gruff voice. Helen sighs with relief,  _perhaps now some order will be restored now she hopes_ and she begins to sheath her blade. 

*BANG!* 

Helen does a wide eyed double take as she sees the Marine shoot the poor peasant in the head, point blank range. "No way?!" she exclaims. _Marines aren't supposed to do things like that _ she thinks with horror. Suddenly the Marine blasts the Pirate in the face with a powerful punch that sends of his feet. 

*"I am Captain Gumshoto, a Gomu Gomu no akuma no mi user! By my justice I will take you down!"*

Helen unsheathes her sword now as the Marine Captain prepares to hit the Pirate again. She leaps beside him and grabs him by the arm just as he's about to bring it around. 

*"Who dares touch me?!"* he growls as he turns towards Helen. 

Helen feels his killing intent and realizes that this man is perhaps very insane. "Just what kind of Marine are you huh?! You need to stop this right now!"
*
"Get the hell off of me!"* Gunmoto bellows at Helen, cutting her short and he swings his held arm around with great strength. Helen is tossed backwards and she slides on her feet, landing several feet away. All the bystanders scatter as she flies backwards. Gunmoto raises his pistol at Helen, *"Never get in the way of justice!"* then he fires. 

*BANG!*


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 11, 2009)

*BANG!*
Helen closed her eyes to look away from the shot, she felt no pain, she reopened her eyes and saw the guy in blue with long hair stand before here with his arms wide open.

"S-Sorry..." He spit out some blood "...For the misunderstanding..." He took the bullet to his chest and it nearly missed his vital organs.

"The name is Tsurugi...I lack a family name since I am a orphan...But you can call me the Blue Swallow...!!" He held his blade firmly

Bell was ready to run away to call for help for Tsurugi's new made friends.

"Bell, just hide...there is no need to drag anyone else into this!" The monkey responded in a agreedfull manner and took cover

Tsurugi took on a battle ready pose, trying to find his balance because of the wound, the bloodloss made him feel light-headed but it was okay for now.

"I'm the man who will change the world! And I will start by taking down your so called justice!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 11, 2009)

Helen looks at the this person she has never met before, who has just took a bullet for her. "Why would you...." she mutters with a dumbfounded expression, trying to find the right words.

"S-Sorry..." He spit out some blood "...For the misunderstanding..." He took the bullet to his chest and it nearly missed his vital organs.

"The name is Tsurugi...I lack a family name since I am a orphan...But you can call me the Blue Swallow...!!" he tells her and then coughs up blood. 

She watches as he selflessly orders his companion to run for cover. _Is this guy for real?! Why would he take a bullet for a stranger? _Helen thinks over and over again.

"I'm the man who will change the world! And I will start by taking down your so called justice!!" he exclaims on unsteady feet but still ready for a fight nonetheless. 

Helen clenches her fists and feels sudden anger for misunderstanding this entire situation. This fellow was the one who was trying to help the peasant not those Marines. _How could I be so foolish?!_ Suddenly she bows towards Tsurugi, "My name is Helen. Forgive me for misjudging you. I was naive to think that all Marines in this world are just." She brandishes her sword and points it at Captain Gunmoto...

"I WON'T MAKE THE SAME MISTAKE AGAIN!!"  Gunmoto laughs and smirks at Tsurugi. 

*"So you want to change the world huh? BAH! Enough with that foolish talk. You're just an ant and ants don't get to change the world....they just get crushed!"* he points his pistol at Tsurugi to finish him off with a shot to the head.  

As he presses the trigger suddenly Helen appears beside him. "Well now there are two ants in your way!"   She slashes her Katana in a blur and cuts the pistol in two. Gunmoto tosses away the broken firearm. *"I don't need this gun to deliver justice!!"* he growls and he tosses off his white Marine coat revealing his thickly armed muscles. 

Helen looks at Tsurugi, "I'll fight with you!" she exclaims.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 11, 2009)

Tsurugi nods
"Glad to hear that!"

*"Rubber arm stretch!!"* The man said extending his arm making a punch in the direction off Helen and Tsurugi, both of them quickly dodge it and make a slash at the extended arm at the same time, making it snap instantly and letting the rest of his arm shoot back.

*"ARGGHH!!!"* He yells in pain while holding his bleeding arm.

"T...That...Went way too easy..." he says while being dumbfounded

Gumshoto quickly extended his arm partially and made a knot in it, thus stopping the bleeding.

*"Sharp objects arm my biggest weakness pesky kids!!!"* He yelled in mad tone

Tsurugi looks over to Helen and makes a funny face and waves his hand
"Lucky match up, ne~!"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 11, 2009)

"I suppose now..." Shou reaches back and grips the handle of his new blade. "I can test this out." He grins. with a motion faster then one could imagine for such a large blade, Shou draws his sword. "W..What are you going to do with such an oversized blade!" one of the marines laughs. "Let' me explain something to you." Shou grinned. "My arm leng totals at a little over two feet, my sword hand is one foot while my blade is five, Seeing as all these add to a total of an eight foot reach." He rushes forward and with one swing, cuts one of the marines down, "I don't even need to get close to you."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2009)

"Okay, what the hell is going on?" Taylor asked. He was still tied up, and now the pirates were playing Go Fish."

"Got any 3's?"

"Go fish."

"I will not be ignored," Taylor said calmly. I will not be ignored. I will not be ignored..." He kept repeating that to himself.

*Many games of Go Fish later...*

Salty Jack stood up, yawned and stretched.

"I will not be ignored. I will not be ignored.I will not be ignored. I will not be ignored.I will not be ignored. I will not be ignored..."

"All right kid, shut up already. Damn, we might as well carve that into your gravestone," Jack muttered, his croonies standing behind him. "Look, I'm Salty Jack. I run a drug smuggling ring down here. My agent, Wilkins, set ya up. I've been trapping bounty hunters down here and killing them for months."

"....Why?" Jack blinked. 

"What do you mean why?"

"If you've got a guy in the bounty office, why don't you have him pull your name off the active bounties? Then bounty hunters won't come after you anymore." Jack seemed to consider this.

"You have a point son...hmmm..."

*Bam!*

A bullet whizzed from Taylor's gun. He had finally managed to work it free, and took a shot a Jack.

"Hey! Damn it!" Jack shouted. He snapped his fingers. "Wire wire constrict!" Instantly the wires binding Taylor to the pole tightened, crushing the air out of him. Jack smiled. "As you can see, I'm a wire wire man. And now I'm gonna kill you!" Taylor took in a lungful of air.

"Well shit..."


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 12, 2009)

Scott strolled throughout Pinnacle Island, looking for something to do.  He was at the docks, begging fishermen for some fish to cook.  "Hey! If you a give me a fish, I'll cook it for you," Scott said to a fisherman.  The fisherman gave him a strange look.  "Ye think I'd give ye ah fish that aye worked hoard to catch so you can caulk it for me? How stupid do ye think aye am?" he said before walking off.  

Scott groaned in disappointment.  He was bored and hungry.  Maybe being a pirate wasn't such a good idea after all.  He walked up and down the docks dejectedly, his head down.  As he walking, he noticed large ship with a blue unladen swallow with an airspeed velocity of... prow.  It was beautifully made, with every detail sharp and exquisite.  If he looked close enough, Scott thought he could see the bird take off.  

Scott up the gangplank onto the ship, only to bump into a wall.  The wall's name was Grumpo.  He was 6'5, 367 pounds and was guarding the ship for the seller.  He also happened to be bored.  "You try to steal master's ship? Grumpo teach you a lesson," the massive guard said.  He grabbed Scott and lifted him up.  "Put me down!" Scott demanded.  Grumpo simply grinned at the wannabe cook and slammed him against the floor of the ship.  

"Oof! Ow! Stop!" Scott shouted at the guard, but Grumpo's fists continued to smash into Scott's face.  Scott was bleeding all over, and one of his teeth had fallen out.  The whole ship was shaking.  "Grumpo, enough!" a female voice shouted.  Grumpo gave Scott one last punch before getting up.  "Sorry, boss," he said sullenly.  

Scott got to his feet and stared at his rescuer.  She wore a red scarf that covered her whole face except for her green eyes and her long, blond hair.  "What are you doing on this ship?"  she asked.  Scott stuttered, racking his brains for an intelligent reply.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2009)

"ow...ow...damn, this hurts..." Taylor grunted as the wires kept up their continued squeeze. 

"Don't waste your breath kid. Nobody escapes my wire traps," Jack bragged.

"O RLLY?" Taylor shouted.

*Bam!*

Again the pistol fired, this bullet slicing through the wires holding him. A small cut apppeared on Taylor's side where the bullet had gotten him. "I'm still not perfect with this thing..."

"Damn it Kid! Wire wrap!" Jack shouted. The wires again sprang up, but Taylor was ready, rolling backwards, away from the attack. Goons rushed forward, but 2 quick shots downed them. 

"I am the Goddamn Trickshot Taylor!" Taylor shouted. "And I'm bringing you in!" He fired 2 shots at Jack.

"Yeah? You and what army?" Jack challenged, using wires to knock away the shots. "Wire impale!" The wires shot towards Taylore but he sidestepped, grapping one with his hand. 

"Go down old man!"

*Bam! Bam!*

"Like Hell I will!"

Taylor fired another shot, but Jack dodged.

*Bam! Click-*

Both fighters froze. A predators grin slid onto Jack's face. "Ot of Ammo, huh? Too bad, kid, looks like you're going-" His last sentence was cut off as Taylor chucked the gun at him. It hit Jack square in the forehead. With an astonished gasp, he fell to the ground. 

"Trickshot Taylor is never out of Ammo." Taylor said proudly. He bent down to the ground and began tying the wire around Jack's wrists. "Actually, maybe I can find some rope..."

*Back at the bounty office...*

Taylor entered the office dramatically, throwing the bound Salty Jack in through the doors he had kicked open. "You!" He shouted, pointing at the man who had directed him to Jack. "Nice try, mister!"

"No, wait, I-"

*Bam!*

There was a last gurgle, then silence.

"Don't fuck with me," Taylor said, deathly calm. "Now where's my reward?"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 12, 2009)

"SIR!!!" A marine shouts as his partner falls down, spraying blood over the tables. "THAT'S HIM! The "Demon legacy!" Shou Hazama!" He holds up a bounty poster. "Eh? I have a bounty?" Shou was standing behind them looking at the picture. "Hmm... That was back when i had a normal Katana. Honestly, it wasn't a very good weapon, required i get in too close." The two men turn and look at shou, who just grins at them. "Hi." FWAM! He jumps up and split kicks both of them, sending them in opposite directions and into the walls. "Zen! Get your ass to work and do something! I can't have all the fun! Akukukukukukuma!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 13, 2009)

"Lucky match up, ne~!"  Tsurugi exclaims. 

Helen looks at Tsurugi and laughs, "You certainly are a funny one," she tells him sarcastically. She brandishes her newly acquired Katana and grabs it with both hands, "Let's see what you can do," Helen tells the sword. Just don't kill me she adds in her mind. 

The swordswoman charges at the recovering Captain Gunmoto as fast as her feet can carry her and slashes at his neck. Gunmoto however leaps over her strike, spring boarding off the ground with his arms. He flies high over Helen and stretches his thickly muscled right arm backwards like a whip and then snaps it back down upon her like a battering ram. *"Rubber Cannon!"* he yells. Helen rolls away just as his fist smashes into the ground, creating a crater. She springs back to her feet and slashes at his outstretched arm. 

*"OH NO YOU DON'T!"* Gunmoto hollers and the rest of his body flies back downwards being pulled in by his outstretched arm. _TOO FAST!!_ Helen thinks. *BABANG!* He crashes into Helen and headbutts her in the face. Helen falls onto her back, and feels stars explode into her vision as her brain rattles inside her skull. 

Now Gunmoto moves in for the kill and he stretches his right leg up in wide arc over the downed Helen, *"RUBBER AXE KICK!"* he yells as he brings his heel down onto Helen's face. Suddenly Tsurugi moves between Gunmoto and Helen in a blur with his sword outstretched, he slices at Gunmoto's midsection. *"TOO WEAK!!"* Gunmoto yells in reply and he swerves his entire waist away like a rubber band. *BLAM!* He still manages to bring down his kick onto Helen but the extra distraction gives her the time to flip away just as his heel literally digs several feet into the pavement and cracks the sidewalk. Tsurugi's blade hits nothing but air and Gunmoto launches a full powered punch at Tsurugi's back. 

"I'm still here!" Helen yells and she appears in front of Tsurugi and blocks the blow with the flat of her blade. The sheer force of the punch, causes her arms to rattle and pushes her backwards  into Tsurugi. "Excuse me but can I use your back?" Helen asks him but she doesn't even wait for Tsurugi to respond as she lifts her feet into the air and springboards off of his back. She flies through the air towards Gunmoto and spins around like a whirling dervish with her sword outstretched. 

"Phoenix Song!" she exclaims. Gunmoto backpedals and attempts to swerve away as Helen spins but she manages to slice into his right side and draw blood. Gunmoto snarls in rage and clutches his side. Helen lands several feet away in a crouching position, she wipes some blood from her nose and smiles at her new sword. _I like you,_ she thinks. 

Further down the street the sounds of whistles can be heard that signal the approach of more Marines far in the distance. "Are we going to have to fight every Marine on this Island?" Helen asks sarcastically, "Not that I'm complaining..."  Only five minutes ago she was just a law abiding citizen minding her own business but now she's attacked a Marine Captain and that is not a crime that is taken lightly, corrupt Marine or not.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 13, 2009)

Tsurugi sheaths his blade and taps Helen on her shoulder

"Let's run for it! Hopefully my crew prepared a better ship!"

They dash off towards some alley while Tsurugi steps over Gumshoto's head and uses his head as a springboard to make some speed

"Quickly this way!!"

They ran as fast as they could while they could here the marines on their heels, the villagers had probably spoken on which way they headed hoping to get the marines to be in their favor and stop their tormenting.

"Great a dead-end..." Helen notices
"D-Damn it!" 
Before them stood a big wall from another building, they were trapped the footsteps of the marines could be heared. 
Suddenly out nowhere both there arms got pulled and they got dragged through some fake-wall.

A large lady wearing too much make up stood before them.

"Now now children, getting chased by the marines mmmmmmm~" She grabs both of their cheeks and pinches them

"*Hmpff* L...Lady...!" 

"Ho~Hoho...Call my Lady Ladybug, the Pirate Princess of the West Blue!"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 13, 2009)

With Sel-

"GUAH!!!" He grumbles and kicks a can laying in the street. "THOSE IDIOTS HAD NO SUPPLIES AT ALL!" He looks for a store or something to buy stuff from. "And they barely left me with 5,000 beli! how am i supposed to pay for all this food when they have no money!?" He slaps his forehead.  "Honestly, do these people not think beforehand!? What's with this crew!? and that weird name! Kaizoku Tenma!? Why can't they just call themselves something normal! like the Skull Pirates! No, they have to go with some wierd forign name!"

The boy kept complaining until he reached a store. "I need food!" He demands. "What kind." The store owner, Very old and wrinkly asked. "Any kind, My ship has no provisions!" The man rubs his chin. "So you need Dry food, fresh food, Water and rum aye?" the boy nods. "Right, For how many days." He asked. "A weeks worth!" The boy demands. "Ok, That'll be 30,000 beli." Sel blinks. "Uhhh, I'll be right back, I only brought five with me, so let me go back to the captain and have him give me the rest!" the clerk nods and starts prepairing the food. "CRAP!!! HOW AM I GOING TO GET 25,000 beli!?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 13, 2009)

The man Saito hit stands up straight again after recovering, "I'm done screwing around, you'll wish you never messed with..." Suddenly his arms start to transforms into large wooden barrels, "Barrel Arms Camron!"

Saito watches, "The Barrel Barrel Devil Fruit? Oooookay..." Camron starts to get flustered, "Sh-shut up!" He lifts his arms up and fires something at Saito. A large object that resembles a cannon ball heads right for him. He can't dodge in time so it hits him right on. However, it explodes with some kind of liquid.

"What is this? Your gona' kill me with rum?" He says, standing up drunk, "Heh..." Suddenly a sizzling sound can be heard, "Gaaah!" It begins to burn like acid, "DAMN IT! What kind of bartender serves acid!"

He clenches his fists causing the chains to hit together, "Lets go..." He moves around, dizz zagging to avoid fire. He finally gets close but he looks right down Camron's barrel. He quickly kicks his barrel for arms upwards and he fires at the ceiling. 

Camron then kicks Saito back away and continues to fire. The young pirate dodges blast after blast, and each shot causes the bar to get more and more damaged. Camron finally gets a lock on Saito as he stops in front of the entrance, "Say goodbye punk..." He says about to fire, "Bye." He steps out of the door and the entire building begins to shake. 

Camron looks up as he sees the roof cave in on him along with the rest of the building, "All in a days work." He says walking away, searching for his crew.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 14, 2009)

Zen heard Shou's orders to get involved. *"What the hell do you want me to do?! I'm a damned bookworm! You want me to overwhelm them with knowledge?!"* Zen shouted back as the fight ensued. A marine came rushing at him

*"Waitwaitwaitwait!"* Zen shouted. Amazingly the Marine waited. *"Ok listen..." *Then Zen looked amazed and staggered back in shock at the sight behind the Marine. It was fear in his eyes. the Marine looked behind him at which point Zen took a champagne bottle and smashed it over his head, knocking him unconscious.

*"Holy crap I thought I was dead..."* then he saw three more marines headed towards him. *"Why me?! Shou is the one with the bounty on his freking head. And look at that sword! Is that even legal!"* Zen shouted jumping over tables and nimbly dodging everything. He had no power, but lving on Ondia for so long, you had to learn how to dodge things. two marines charged at him on either side. Zen wited until the last moment before he allowed the two to career into each other, with a deft sidestep and trip.

The third marine pulled out a sword

*"Oh fuck this."* and Zen ran once more. This time into the kitchen where he threw every thing he could at the on coming sword weilding, very angry marine. He got struck with potatoes, a steak, some chilli powder, an apple, 5 nuts and finally a saucepan to the head. Incredibly the saucepan knocked him out, after he was still rubbing his eyes from the stinging powder.

Zen panted and peered outside where Shou was still fighting. *"Great. Well, I suppose I should go back out there."* he grumbled and walked out to the serving area


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 14, 2009)

"TAKE THIS!" Shou is surrounded by marines, he spins around with his blade and cuts all of them down. "See. eight foot reach." He comments to the fallen marines. "You should realize that an eight foot reach is-" FWAM! A fist hits him and he flies into a wall. "You're pretty tough, I'll give you that. your bounty is pretty reflecting of that. 3million, pretty high." He cracks his knuckles. "But i eat pieces of shit like you for breakfast." This man, he was a large man, probably eight foot, his body seemed to be a wall of muscle and he had a very tight marine shirt one.. guess they don't come in tank size.

"It's fine." Shou thought. "Even if i've taken damage from the cage fight, I've got enough stamina to fight off this guy as long as i keep him at long range. His reach is only about four feet, mines eight... that makes all the difference in the world." He stood up but, FWAM! he was hit in the stomach. "Ok. Speed, there's a difference that makes a huge difference too....."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 14, 2009)

Zen panted and peered outside where Shou was still fighting. *"Great. Well, I suppose I should go back out there."* he grumbled and walked out to the serving area. As he walked, three marines approached him from behind, swords drawn. 

They all move in for an attack on the unsuspecting pirate but Saito arrives and kicks the first one out of the way, then twists the arm of the next attacker and tosses him into their final comrade, "Watch your back Specs, there's still fighting going on here."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 14, 2009)

"How exactly are you meant to watch your own back?" Zen asked not expecting an answer. "Also I'm not sure fighting marines is the best idea we've ever had. Still, a bit late for that now."

Zen looks back at the kitchen and sees a service door. He runs to the back and sees a cart with a horse. *"Hm. I think we need some supplies for our journey. You two can handle this right?"* Zen asked, this time not even bothering to wait for an answer

He raided the kitchen for supplies, loading fruit, seasoning, meat and a lot of alcohol. He took a few knives just in case. There was a chef that was knocked out and decided to don his attire to make him go unnoticed as he went for the loot. 

He wondered about how packed the restaurant was when they came in. Popular place like this must make a few beli. He acted all scared and bewildered as he walked past the marines who had now focussed their attention on Saito and were watching Shou swing his big sword about. They didn't give the chef a second look as he opened the till and took off with the money


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 14, 2009)

With Sel-

the boy was about to walk into a restaurant when BAM! "HEY!!! WATCH WHERE YOU'RE GOING!" Sel shouts. "Ah, Sorry." a familiar voice responds. Sel stands up and looks at Zen. "Oi, What are you doing." He sweatdrops. "Shh." Zen holds a finger up to his mouth and looks around. "Let's get out of-" Before he can finish. "HOLY CRAP! LOOK AT ALL THAT FOOD!" Sel exclaims. "You know." He rubs his chin. "I've got this guy willing to give us four times this amount for just 30,000 beli..." He comments. "Do you have any money? cause, we could use the supllies, after all Shou had me throw all the stuff out..." 

With Shou-

"AHCHOO!" He sneezes and the marine wipes it off his face. "That's nasty.' He comments. "Sigh, This fight is not going well for me at all." Shou thinks to himself. "I don't have much stamina left, I can't run, too many marines. Saito can handle a few of them. If i hadn't done that cage fight i could probably take these guys." He let out a sigh. "I've neglected my body for too long." He thinks. "Strengthening the muscles and enhancing the body are two different things." He looks around. The big marine keeps waiting for Shou to make a move. "Saito can't handle this guy, even if he has spee. This guy matches that, maybe surpasses. Plus, he's got strength equal to mine." He has to think strategy here.... Not shou's strong point...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 15, 2009)

Saito kicks down another marine and then heads towards Shou, "He looks like he's taken a pretty bad beating, I better help him-" WHACK! He gets hit in the back of the head by an unknown object and tumbles away, "The hell?"

He looks back and sees a marine, around the same build as himself, but wielding a long wooden staff. He spins it around and then slams it to the ground, "Great...I got hit by acid beer and beaten around by a giant, and now I gota' take this guy..." The man didn't say a word.

"Whatever, lets end this quick." He rushes forward but SMACK! He is hit again by the staff. He tries once again but is hit down just like before, "Crap...not only does this guy have a weapon, but he knows how to use it and has a huge range advantage." He whipes the side of his face that was hit and prepares for another round, "This'll be tougher than I thought."


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 15, 2009)

Lady Ladybug was annoying, she was your typical annoying obesed aunt, although Tsurugi never knew such kind of relative, his instict told him right away. She wore red clothing with black dots on them, she also had black dots on her face and wore small antennas

"Thanks for getting us out of there miss, I'm Tsu--"
Lady Ladybug interrupted "Tsurugi yes, and this is..."

"I am--" She tried to introduce herself only to be cut off
"Yes Helen..."

*"What the--How did you know?"* both of them said in unison.

"Hohohoho...C-K-R-E-D" She spells out
"Ckred?"
"Secret dummy!"
"Miss, it spelled as--" Helen tried to point out the womans mistake
"Hohohoho!! Such things doesn't matter, it only matters that I can read your mind and act like I know you--Whoops!"

Tsurugi facepalmed
"You spilled it right away!"
"Oh did I? But I didn't spoil that the ability comes from the Read Read devil fruit, it grants me the ability to read everything, even minds, hohohoho!"
"...And you cannot even spell out the word secret?"
"Hohoho!! Helen, you are going to face your worst nightmare once again the Grand Line!"
Tsurugi looked over wondering what it could be, also at what the lady babbled
"How--"
"I read the future, hohohoho"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 15, 2009)

This time Saito waits for the marine to strike first. The man moves in and begins to jut his staff in a series of stabs. Saito dodges the first few but is hit by one in the gut, "Perfect..." He grabs onto the staff before he can retract it and begins to pull the marine in.

With his other hand he attempts to deliver a punch but the marine quickly drops to the floor and pulls his staff with him. He retreats, leaving them exactly where they started, "Look buddy, I've had enough of this damn island, and you and your friend are the only thing keeping us from getting out of here."

He cracks his knuckles, "So lets end this already!" He charges in, and the marine instinctively thrusts his staff out. The pirate leaps into the air and lands on the outstretched staff. He slides all the way down it until he reaches the man and delivers a kick right across his face.

He tumbles backwards and lays unconcious, "Phew..." He then turns to Shou, "Lets go Captain! We don't got all day here!" He says, battered and bruised from all of his fights on the island.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 15, 2009)

"Damn it." Sho coughed, he didn't have the energy for this fight. Even if he came from the demon clan, he only held so much stamina. But, It was at this moment, something overcame him. He rushed forward, the marine was shocked. "Akuma style." He called out. "Hells thousand pains." The marine had no idea what happened. His body went numb and he felt a warm sensation all over. "SPLURT!" Blood poured out of him and over the other patrons in the resteraunt. He then turned to Saito. "Let's go." his voice is raspy and dark.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2009)

Taylor walked calmly through the chaos, shooting marines left and right.

*Bang!*

A geyser of blood erupted from a marines head as Taylor's bullet found his mark. "Is this all you got? Damn, wire boy was tougher than this," He said, unloading into another marine's chest. He walked up to Saitio and Shou, blocking an overhead swing of a sword before delivering a powerful blow with the butt of his pistol. "C'mon guys, let's go. This place is getting boring, And I'm hungry."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 16, 2009)

Shou smirked and tried to rush out of the bar. zzt! The sound of electricity runs through his body and into his head. "GUAH!" He falls to the ground. "S..shit...." He looks down at his stomach. It's bloodied, bruised and pulsing with great pain. "It.. It's no surprise." He thinks. The amont of hits he took with a body that can take a hit as well as a normal person... The power in those punches capable of killing a normal man... Yeah.. He was going to have trouble... "Grr..." He grumbled and pulled himself up, rushing out of the resteraunt with gritted teeth.

Saito and Tyler follow behind him, outside they can see Zen and Sel, Shame should be on the ship so evetything is fine. The crew rushes through town, Something seems off about Shou, they can all feel it. His bandages were now a deep dark red and he was dripping blood all the way back to the ship. "I've got medical supplies on board." Shou says to ease the crews nerves. "I'll patch myself up good as new. Don't worry." He turns back and grins with blood stained teeth.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 16, 2009)

Saito watches as Shou slowly begins to bleed himself to death. He then turns to the crew who look at him concerned as well, "Lets go people! Unless you want our Captain to die on our first island here then we better move!"

The crew quickly snaps back into action and get everyone back to the ship, "Quick, find those medical supplies he was talking about." He shouts at their new cabin boy, "And Shou, try not getting into a life or death fight for a little."

He then turns to the others, "We gota' get this ship ready to go before those marines track us down. So lets move!" The remaining three members begin to get the ship ready to sail. Saito slides down against the wall and to a seat on the floor, "Geez, this is one scruby crew..." He looks down at his own burn marks and bruises and sighs, "Guess it shows that I'm part of them."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 16, 2009)

"Damn it!" Sel rushes into Shou's room and finds a crappy box marked. "Medical Supplies-" Sel opens it and finds... "It's... It's a needle and thread... with some bandages..." He sweatdrops and brings it out to shou. "Uh... this is all i could find..." He rubs the back of his head. "Ah! my medical supplies!" Shou happily takes the box. "THAT'S ALL YOUR SUPPLIES!?" He shouts. "I'm not a doctor." Shou comments.

He quickly rips off his clothes and bandages. "WHY AREN'T YOU WEARING UNDERWEAR!?!?!?!?!" Sel shouts, covering his eyes. "I used it for shoes." He comments, sowing up his cuts and re-bandaging his other wounds. "PUT SOME CLOTHES ON!!!" Sel shouts. *"D..Damn.. Shou's naked again..." Z*en sweatdrops. "Again?" Tyler sweatdrops. "Alright! I'M all healed!" Shou stands proudly, bandaged all over. "PUT SOME PANTS ON!!!!" Sel shouts. "Geez." Shou walks into his room and comes out with some clothes on. "You people are so uptight."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh, matchmaker, matchmaker, make me a match..." Taylor said as he steered the boat calmly out of the port. "Oh Damn, looks like the marines have decide to follow us," he comments, watching a few small marine boarding vessels set out in pursuit. "Cabin boy! Get up here! Hold the wheel stready while I make marines go boom," he said seriously, running behind one of the cannons. He set up the cannon, aimed, and lit the fuse, sending up a satisfying spray of seawater as the cannonball struck true. "One down, 3 to go..." He said calmly, swiveling the cannon to aim again. But as they pulled out of the harbor, the marines abruptly wheeled around and headed back. "Oh. Guess they didn't want to leave the island," he commented, heading back towards the wheel. He pushed Sel out of the way and took control of the boat again. "Yo! Captain! Where to next?"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 16, 2009)

"We'll head to a peaceful island next. A place to relax a little and lick our wounds." He pops his neck and shoulders. "We'll head to.. Roserio Island! nicknamed the kings resort!" He cheered. "Should be able to get a good rest there. Lot's of hot springs to heal the broken bones." everyone blinks. "Uh, Hot water doesn't heal bones." Zen comments. "Ofcourse it does! everyone knows that hot springs heal all wounds! what are you guys? Stupid?" He shook his head and walked towards his cabin. "TO ROSERIO ISLAND PRONTO!!!" 

Sel sweatdropped. "hey... Is he really that stupid or is it an act?" Zen sighed. "I'm not even sure anymore." He comments. Meanwhile, shout collapses on his bed and grunts. "Shit... my body hurts more then i thought it would." He thinks back to his battle with Jackson. "That guy was good.. an example of something i should strive for." He looks down at his bandages. "There's stronger people on the way to the grandline. If i don't increase my durability... I'll never make it.." He sighs and falls back. "I'm going to take a nap... they better wake me up when we get to the island..."


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 18, 2009)

"You're a thief, aren't you?" the girl with the scarf asked when Scott couldn't think up an answer.  "Uh... um... well, I just wanted to take a look at the ship," Scott stammered.  "Grumpo, throw him overboard," the girl said, signaling to ship's guard.  Grumpo grinned and headed towards Scott.  Scott turned to run, but the girl with the scarf had moved in front of him.  She kicked him backwards into Grumpo, who welcomed the young pirate with open arms.  

Grumpo lifted a protesting Scott in the air and headed towards the edge of the ship, preparing to throw him into the dock's murky water.  A gunshot rang out, and Grumpo collapsed onto the ground.  A bullet had shot straight through his temples.  Scott slowly got up and a saw a squad of marines run aboard the ship, guns trained on the girl.  The commanding officer stepped forward.  "Angela Vercetti, 2,000,000 beli bounty for stealing various works of art across The West Blue.  I hereby arrest you in the name of OOMPH!" 

Angela's booted foot slammed into the marine's stomach.  As the marine doubled over, Angela grabbed his pistol from his hand.  Before the rest of the squad could react, Angela had lifted up their commanding officer's body as a shield and was firing on them.  Two marines collapsed to the ground before they could pull the trigger, a smoking hole between their eyes.  

The rest of the marines fired with their rifles, sending bullets flying into the body of their commanding officer, killing him instantly.  Angela through the dead officer's body at one, knocking him to the ground, and fired three more shots at the remaining marines, killing all of them.  Angela kicked the officer's body off the marine it had landed on and shot him twice in the chest.  

Scott had taken this opportunity to run as fast as he could off the ship.  He took cover behind some crates and watched as the unfolded, Angela easily murdering an entire marine squad.  More marines were running onto the ship, and it looked the art thief was overwhelmed.  After several seconds of fighting, the marines came off the ship, dragging a handcuffed Angela with them, as well as their deceased comrades.    

Scott crawled out from behind the crate and sneaked aboard Angela's ship.  It was empty, and except for a few bloodstains and Grumpo's dead body, the ship was good as new.  "What are you doing here?" Scott spun around and saw a young marine behind him, around Scott's age, checking the ship for more enemies.  "Not this again," Scott thought to himself.  The marine slowly reached for his gun, but Scott was faster.  His fist smashed into the marine's face and knocked him out cold.  

"I didn't mean to hit him that hard," Scott muttered.  He grabbed the marine's body and dragged it off the ship before hiding it behind the crates Scott had hidden behind before.  Scott sat down for a second, catching his breath.  If no marines were sent to check on the one Scott had knocked out, the West Blue pirates would have a new ship.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 19, 2009)

Zen reflected on his time on the island. He had managed to get supplies and add a bit of cash to their kitty but in terms of fighting he was pretty weak. Shou went off to his room and he knew that this new island they were headed to was going to have someone in it that was a beast. He also knew that somehow Shou would manage to piss him off or vice versa and he would end up fighting him. The restaurant fight was his own fault but it had proven useful.

He walked over to Taylor as he was steering the ship. It didn't look too complicated but these things never did. *"You heard of Roserio Island? The fish is meant to be some of the best there"*


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 20, 2009)

It's been two days since the crew set sail for Roserio island. Shou had been asleep the entire time, Sel had gone in to wake him up a few times, but nothing seemed to work. "How are we supposed to wake him up when we get to the island when we can't even wake him up to eat!" He kicks a can off the ship and into the water. "LAND HO!" Saito jumps from the look out and slides down a rope onto the deck. The island was coming into view, From the very start you can see four massive resorts. 

"Kings resort, Queens resort, Jacks resort, Aces resort." Shou comments. "The island's main four. The King's being the most popular and giving the island it's nick name. Personally i hear better things about the Aces resort as they have cheaper prices then the kings due to being a little less popular and wanting to bring in more customers. "EH!? YOU'RE AWAKE!" Everyone shouts. "I heard we were nearing land so i got up." Sel blinks. "How did you hear that when you didn't even wake up for food!?"  Shou blinks back. "I dunno, How come you're so damn short?" 

"WHAT DOES THAT HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING!?" Sel kicks Shou's shin. "Everything. shorty." Sel kicked his shin again. "I'M FOURTEEN!!! I STILL HAVE TIME TO GROW!!!" Shou blinked. "You'd be short for a five year old." He comments. "I'M FIVE THREE!!!!" Sel kicks him again. "See. that's short." Shou folds his arms. "NOT FOR A FIVE YEAR OLD!!!" Sel shouts. "It is so." The rest of the crew sweatdrops. "Just.. just how tall was he when he was five...."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 20, 2009)

Saito walks past Sel, "Don't worry shorty, I'm sure you'll grow soon enough." He drops the anchor off the side of the ship as they dock, "FIVE THREE DAMMIT!!!" 

Saito leaps off the boat and takes a look around, "So, a few points to cover..." He says turning back to the crew, "Are we planning on going to one of these sissy resorts? And are we going to stay together this time or seperate again and get our asses half beaten," He grins to the crew, "But win in the end of course. I'm fine with either to be honest."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2009)

"I think we should stick together," Taylor said. "This island gives me the creeps, and I can only imagine what could catch us unawares." Then his face brightened. "And yes, we should stay at the resorts. There are bound to be hot girls there." He grinned and elbowed Zen. "Hot, _rich_ girls."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 20, 2009)

Shou stood at the bow of the sip, bear butt facing the crew. "HOT SPRINGS HERE I COME!!!" HE throws his arms in the air. "PERVERT!!!!!!" A women screams. "DON'T LOOK HONEY!" A man screams. "PUT SOME DAMN PANTS ON!!!" Sel shouts. "You go boy!" A random man shouts. "Maybe i'll put some pants on." Shou comments, jumping back onto the deck. "The question is, where did i put my pants." He blinks and rubs his chin. "I feel a draft."


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 21, 2009)

A man entered Lady Ladybug's hideout
"I have retrieved it Princess!" he shouted

She kicked him in the face

"Use a proper tone when you address your princess" 
She took over the item he had retrieved and Tsurugi and Helen sweatdropped
"Well now...."
She grabs Tsurugi and stuffs the object in his mouth

"Uah!! ...!!" He tried to shout it out but accidently swallowed the object
He catched his breath, she let him go and turned around

"What was that good for!? What was that?!"

Ladybug started laughing
"Hohoho...It was the devil fruit you had taken with you from island, I decided you would need that."

"Why the hell do you decide what I eat lady?!?!" 
He instantly got kicked in the face
"Guah!!"

He grasped his face and mutters on
"...I didn't want to consume a devil fruit..."
"Oh shush, remember, I can read the future, I know you would need it" She winks in a creepy way


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 21, 2009)

Helen looks down at Tsurugi and shakes her head. She had heard stories and rumors about Devil Fruits but Gunmoto was the first Devil Fruit user that she had ever encountered. Helen puts her right hand over her new Katana's handle and narrows her eyes at Tsurugi as if trying to see any changes in his face. "Don't worry this is just a precaution in case you transform into a rampaging monster or something."   

She looks at Lady Ladybug, "What will this Devil Fruit do to him anyway?"  So far Tsurugi seems fine to Helen....so far.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 21, 2009)

"You will see...--"

Suddenly Tsurugi's left hand transformed into a bell
"--Now."

"..!!!" Tsurugi held his hand tightly

"What is this..." He shakes his arm around in despair, it doesn't hurt, but he is just freaked out.
The bell rings and Tsurugi puts his hand down on the ground

"Now think of the first thing you can think off."

Tsurugi tried to think, but subconsciously he already thought about bananas he had to buy for Bell

Suddenly the stone from the ground transformed into a grayish banana.

"What the--"
"Kiii!!!" Bell cheerfully screamed and grabbed it he was ready to make the bite but only resulted in him getting smacked on his head by Lady Ladybug and let the banana fall on the ground.

Bell got teary eyed
"Even though you reshape it to what is in your mind, you cannot alter the substance, stone stay stone, wood stays wood, it's only the shape that will differ but the mass remains the same as well.."

Tsurugi held his bellhand tightly secured, making sure it didn't ring again.

"I-It's hard to control your mind like that...And...Can my hand ever return to normal?" He had a point, if he tried to focus on something and thought in his mind 'don't think of that, don't think of that'  you would already think about the thing you don't want to think about, immediatly activating the effect.

"Hohohoho...Ofcourse, your body should make it natural for you to change from normal to that form."

Tsurugi turned to Helen
"D-Don't tell anyone about this okay?" in his mind he thought about Bell's previous owner that got executed because he changed into a bird, devil fruits are not favored by the people, they fear what they don't know...Tsurugi was also scared of it, but now he was one of those devil fruit users.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 21, 2009)

They crew walk through the island, in search of one of the resorts to stay at. Zen spots the Ace resort, *"Didn't you mention that this one was pretty cheap?"* He turns to Shou, but he is pantsless once again.

"Put some damn clothes on!" Sel shouts, "I hope they have hot springs!" Shou rushes it before any of them get a chance to stop him, "Someone better stop him, or we might never get in..."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 21, 2009)

"I'm not wearing underwear today~" Shou walked into the lobby proudly. "AH!!!" The crew hears screaming. "CRAP!" they all rush in to try and explain the situation, but instead of secruity, they see Shou being fawned over by the staff. "RIGHT THIS WAY SIR!!" They cheer. "Eh....?" Sel blinks, jaw agap. "They have lax rules here, due to trying to drum up more buisiness!" Shou gives a thumbs up. "Can i help you with your... uhh... Never mind..." one of the bag boys sighs and walks off. "Custamers a custamer." A man at the desk shrugs. 

"This is too wrong." Saito facepalmed. "I agree...." Zen sweatdropped. "PUT ON SOME DAMN PANTS!!!!" Sel shouted. "I dun wanna."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 22, 2009)

Helen looks on in awe as Tsurugi is able to transform his hand into a fully functional bell. Human beings shouldn't be able to do that she thinks with horror but then she laughs at this notion. _You just fought a man who can stretch like rubber and before that a man who singlhandedly massacred an entire island_ a voice in her mind corrects her. Helen takes her right hand off the hilt of her blade and she relaxes as it seems that Tsurugi is of no danger to himself or others. 

Tsurugi turns to Helen, "D-Don't tell anyone about this okay?" in his mind he thought about Bell's previous owner that got executed because he changed into a bird, devil fruits are not favored by the people, they fear what they don't know...Tsurugi was also scared of it, but now he was one of those devil fruit users.

Helen frowns and nods at Tsurugi, she can understand his predicament. She would be pretty freaked out herself if this had happened to her and she makes a promise to herself to never consume a devil fruit. The power that they bring may be great but its just not worth it she thinks and besides no truly honorable swordsman or woman would ever take such an easy path to power.  

"I won't tell anyone Tsurugi, I promise," she tells him. Helen turns towards Ladybug with a questioning face, "Is there anyway to reverse this status?" she asks her. 

She shakes her head and chuckles, "Hohoho...if only it were so easy. No my dear, the devil fruit remains a part of its host until death. It is absolutely irreversible."  

Helen nods, yeah I definitely won't be eating a Devil Fruit....ever.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 23, 2009)

*"Hot springs huh?"* Zen said walking next to Shou. He had to walk next to him as if he walked behind him he would have to look at that bare naked hairy ass, and if he walked infront then.... Zen shuddered at the scenario that could unfold here he to stumble and Shou went careering into him.

Women screamed, children cried and men turned away as his meat and two veg scarred the minds of all those before him.

*"Just....don't run anywhere. it only hits 6 on my vomit richeter scale if its relatively motionless but I swear to God if I have to see that thing jiggle around the air like it just don't care, I will vomit. On you. Repeatedly."*


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 23, 2009)

*"Hot springs huh?"* Zen said walking next to Shou. He had to walk next to him as if he walked behind him he would have to look at that bare naked hairy ass, and if he walked infront then.... Zen shuddered at the scenario that could unfold here he to stumble and Shou went careering into him.Women screamed, children cried and men turned away as his meat and two veg scarred the minds of all those before him.

*"Just....don't run anywhere. it only hits 6 on my vomit richeter scale if its relatively motionless but I swear to God if I have to see that thing jiggle around the air like it just don't care, I will vomit. On you. Repeatedly."*

"You know. A song comes to mind." Shou comments, the barrel of a gun quickly is pressed against the back of his head. "I swear, if you sing i'm not wearing underwear today i will shoot you." Taylor comments. "I was thinking more of do your ears hang low." Shou rubbed his chin. "*Gonna vomit...."* Zen commented.

They soon reach a door marked "Hot Springs" Shou quickly rushes in, Zen Vomits.. then decides he now needs to go to the hot spring just to clean himself off. Taylor reluctantly goes along with them, as do Shame and Saito. While Sel says he'll stay behind. "I've seen enough naked guys to last me for the rest of my life. Thanks." He waves it off and sits outside, waiting for his crew to finish up. 

"Ah, Hotsprings." a now fully naked shou cheers. *"You can't even wear a towel to cover yourself?"* Zen sighed. "Hot springs is a bath, when you bathe your nude, commen sense." Shou shrugs. "Common sense and you go along about as good as surgar and molten lava." shame blinks. "Eh? I've had that before, tastse kinda good." Shou comments. "You can't eat molten lava!" the crew shouts. "It was a specialty of my island... though it wasn't really lava, just thickened hot sauce."

there was a massive slap sound heard over the island as Shou's crew facepalms.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 23, 2009)

The group exit the hot spring and they all throw towels on, well, except Shou. Saito calls in Taylor Zen and Shame into a huddle, "Alright look, I can't stand having to look at his ass anymore..." Taylor and Shame nod and Zen, though looking very sick, gives a thumbs up while covering his mouth in an attempt to prevent more vomitting.

"Alright look, I've got a plan..." They all get in a huddle. They then break and Shame runs off. After a while he returns with a small platter of food. He approaches Shou, "Hey, wants some food?" The cook asks him, "Sur-" Before he could accept it Saito flew out of no where with a flying kick through the platter and into Shou's chest, "HIYAAA!" 

He flies over towards Taylor who has a towel stretched out. He catches Shou in it and wraps it around. Zen then rushes in and places a lock on the towel, "YOU LOCKED A TOWEL!" Sel shouts, coming out of no where. They other crew stand next to each other, arms crossed and nodding. "Noooooooooooo!" Shou shouts into the sky. 

Later-

After drying off, the entire crew return to the resort area and looking for their rooms. They finally find the hallway that was described to be where they were staying. There is a single door, "We're all staying in one room!" Sel facepalms as they others make themselves comfortable.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 23, 2009)

Shou sighs and cuts off the towel, putting on a loincloth, loose pants and an open Samue. "Geez, if you wanted me to wear pants so bad you could have just asked." He tossed his sword onto one of the five open beds. "Uh.. there's only five beds." Sel holds up a finger. "But there's six of us." FWAM! Shou tosses a pillow at the cabin boy. "You can sleep on the floor, or in my bed. I don't care." He shrugged. "LIKE HELL I'D SLEEP IN YOUR BED!!!" Sel shouts. "It's the biggest bed."  FWAM! a pillow hits his face. "Geez. Learn to take a joke."

He jumped onto his bed and stretched. "Now then, What to do, i feel brand new!" He scratches his stomach. "It's nice to take a break from fighting, get a nice rest in." He yawned. "You've already slept for two days!!" Sel shouts. "So... A growing boy needs his sleep. which explains your problem." He waves sel off. "WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 24, 2009)

The Next Morning-

Shou stretches his arms out as he awakes hitting Sel in the face, "Wait, how the hell did I end up in your bed!" He leaps up and out of the bed, "Oi, cabin boy, get us some food." 

"Who am I your-" Suddenly all of the pirates begin to throw things at Sel until he runs out the door, "Fine!" He returns with a platter of food and they all begin to chow down, "Isn't this supposed to be my job?" Shame asks, "Eh, your not really here anyway. We just keep you around so we don't starve."

The crew finishes eating and heads out into the town, *"I wonder what people do in this resort town?"* Saito yawns, "There better be something exciting, I need to wake up."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 24, 2009)

The crew finishes eating and heads out into the town, *"I wonder what people do in this resort town?"* Saito yawns, "There better be something exciting, I need to wake up." Shou stretched and yawned."I think it's a good time to go to.. A HOT SPRING!" Shou takes a proud stance. "WE'VE ALREADY GONE!" they all shout. "Well.. it's a resort! there's nothing to do but go to hot springs!" Shou shouts. "Ofcourse there's things to do!" Sel argues. "You can go to the spa, you can go shopping, there's lots of good places to eat! what kind of idiot are you!" He shouts. 


"... What are you, Okama?" Shou blinks. "Who cares about shopping or spas or eating! It's all about hot springs!" He cheers. "I'M NOT OKAMA!" Sel kicks Shou's knee. "TO THE HOT SPRINGS!" Shou ran down the street, ripping off his clothes on the way. *"HUWARF!!!"* Zen vomits. "WEAR SOME DAMN PANTS!!!!" sel shouts.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 25, 2009)

Shou runs through the town, completely naked in his search for a hot spring, *"Well I'm going to get some information on this island, maybe check out some of the books on it."* Zen says with his hand on his chin, "I'm gona' follow you and look for stuff to shoot at as we walk."

"I know I'm going to need some kind of weapon to protect me from you people..." Sel nods to himself, "Yea, I could use a weapon too, maybe I'll-" Shame begins to talk but is cut off by everyone's laughter, "Haha! You can't buy weapons!" Taylor laughs while spinning his gun around, *"Yea, you're really only our cook."* Zen adds, "Even I have more rights than you." Sel says, arms crossed and nodding.

Saito tosses him some money, "Just restalk on supplies, and if you find our nude captain point him in the right direction. Now-"  But Saito is cut off, *"Books!"* "Weapons!" "Targets!" They all begin to walk forward and Saito sighs, "What do I get out of all this crap..." He starts to follow them, a few feet beind.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 25, 2009)

Shou made his way into a hot spring, it was nice, Calm and no one really around. Simply put, it was a good way to relax. "Ah. This is nice." He comments, soaking in the warm water of the spring. "It's been too long since i've gotten to have a break." He looks at his hands and they begin to shake. "I know... You want to hurry and finish what we started. But we can't." He talks to himself, more specifically, his right hand.. he clenched his hand into a fist. "We can't go back to the island. Not yet.. We still have buisiness to take care of, Still have to become stronger. Our crew wont be able to handle them, not yet." 

Shou then blinked. "why am i talking to myself.." 

With Sel-

"Now then." He rubbed his chin. "A good weapon." He looked around a shop, simple daggers, Those were ok, Swords, too big, guns, too expensive. "Why do weapons cost so much..." He blinked and looked over a few shelves. Nothing seemed to catch his eye. "Well.. Guess i'll go try another shop." He kicked the ground and began to walk out. Something seemed to glimmer in the corner of his eye. "Hmm?" He turned and saw a dusty shelf, even the owner paid no attention to it. Sel walked over to it, there were no weapons on the shelf, but what was that glimmer. He brushed away some dust and found a small dagger. "Ooh?" He blinked, it had a red handle and curved blade, about 7inches long. "I think i'll buy this!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2009)

Taylor walked unobtrusively around town, keeping his hand near his holster. You could never tell when you were going to need to shoot something...or someone. Noticing the oversized revolver at his belt, people gave him a wide berth.

"Something to shoot...something to shoot..." He sings to himself as he walks. Hearing this, people begin to go out of their way to avoid walking on the same street. "Something to shoot...something to shoot..." Eventually, he comes up on a small, western style bar, complete with piano, swining doors, and a horse tethered outside. It looks oddly out of place in the resort. "This place looks promising..." He says as he enters. The people on the street breath an enormous sigh of relief and go about their day.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 26, 2009)

Tsurugi walks towards the door

"Oooooh...You're leaving already? You don't want to know more of what the future will bring?"
Ladybug asks him

Tsurugi shakes his head
"It is pointless to know, I'll walk my own road and see my future for myself." He smiles

"Helen, will you stay here, or face our problems without knowledge of what will happen?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 26, 2009)

Zen watched Taylor go into a bar and quickly got the hell out of there. He was looking for something to shoot and didn't want to be caught up in the crossfire. He cursed his weaknesses. He had been lucky on the islands tey had visited before and the incident with Jackson made him feel terrible. He could react, but was completely powerlless to do anything. 

He looked at his note book. and flipped through the pages.

*"WHat's the use of knowing all this if I can't do anything about it?"* he said despondantly. He had walked now for ages and had no idea where he was. There were a lot of shady looking folk around, though it didn't bother Zen. He knew they were all looking at the new comer but he just kept his head down and continued to walk. 

He came across a curious red tent which claimed to be able to able to predict the future. He smirked and went in to find a a beautiful half naked woman with her long hair covering her chest. Zen immediately spun around.

"You are suffering from a lack of belief within yourself." she said softly

Zen stopped. He had thought this was some sort of bizarre brothel.

"You require power. A power I can give you." she said putting her delicate hands around his shoulders. 

*"How?"* he asked, intrigued and curious.

"A fruit has come into my possession. A fruit that will banish you from the ocean water but shall give you great power in return."

*"A devil fruit? That'd give you enough money to buy some clothes."* he said turning but not knowing where to look. Then her eyes drew him in. Green and beautiful. *"Wh...why would you offer me such a prize?"*

"You are fated to receive it. Your destiny holds something that is of interest to the fates." she said and then reached around behind her and slowly pulled out a parchment. It had crude drawings on it but Zen could see clearly who they were.

There was Shou, Taylor, Saito and then himself. They seemed to be surrounded by people watching them and above was a man that looked very much like the Noble he had met in Ondia. This was the tournament. Zen could tell the parchment was 100s of years old. This was predicted.

Zen's breathing became sharp and erratic. He had never believed in a higher power before but seemed to be proof that there was at least a destiny, some sort of pre-written course in life they were set upon. He noticed a fruit on the table.

"That is yours. Accept your fate." she said picking up the fruit and handing it to Zen. Under normal circumstances he would research anything like crazy before putting something like this into his mouth, but he had been caught up by the atmosphere and took a bite of it. 

It tasted like....ash and sweat and jizz and crap and bile. 

Tears streamed down his eyes as he ate the whole thing. He felt sick, but thanks to Shou he couldn't vomit anymore. He wearily walked out of the tent, as if he were drunk and stumbled back towards the spa.

The woman breathed out and picked up a hidden den den mushi. 

"Yes, Vergil-sama. He bought it. Yes. Thank you sir." she put the receiver down.

"Right! Lets clean up and move out!" She shouted once Zen was out of earshot. Soon the tent, the stalls, everything in that area was gone with not a trace left behind


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 26, 2009)

Saito had managed to lose every one of the crew members. Taylor had vanished in search of something to shoot, Sel had gone to some weapon shop, he had no idea where Zen went but he was pretty sure whatever he was doing would not interest him, Shame was buying supplies, and their captain was running around naked somewhere.

Saito leaned against a wall and then slide down into a seat, "Well, I'm sure they'll come by here eventually."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2009)

Taylor walked into the bar, and was immediately met with a few dozen staring faces. He grinned, waved, and sat down.

Nobody looked away. Nobody came to serve him. "Uh, hello?" He said. "Can I get a drink?" Nobody moved, and Taylor turned to the man stting beside him. He was dressed like an honest to God cowboy, complete with the spurs and the hat. "Any reason why nobodies serving me?" Nothing. Taylor sighed, and unholstered his gun. Then he shot the cowboy in the face and turned to the one on his other side, smiling politely. "Why is nobody serving me?" Fear filled the man's eyes and his mouth moved, but no audible sound came out. Taylor stopped smiling, his face now curious. "What?"

"You're...you're...you're not wearing a hat." Taylor looked around. He hadn't noticed it before, but everyone here was wearing a hat.

"Okay then. Is that really such a big deal?" The man stared at him with horror, then with growing anger.

"Not a big deal?" He asked menacingly. "Not a big deal? I'll tell you what's a big deal!!!!" He drew his gun and fired, Taylor only able to just barely duck away.

"What the hell man?"

"KILL HIM! KILL HIM! KILL HIM!"

"Ohhh shit."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 26, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> Tsurugi walks towards the door
> 
> "Oooooh...You're leaving already? You don't want to know more of what the future will bring?"
> Ladybug asks him
> ...



Helen furrows her brow and looks down a the floor. She remembers her promise to become stronger and find that man in the Grand Line. He told her he'd be waiting for her there. She nods and comes to her decision suddenly.

"Well nothing ventured nothing gained!" she announces, "I need to get to the Grand Line." She walks towards Tsuugi and grins at him, "And if you're headed there then I'm with you."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 26, 2009)

"Ah~" Shou stands up as water falls down from his body. "Now then." He walks out of the spring, soaking wet, into the lobby. "I better go find my crew." He looks around. "EEEEKK~~~ PERVERT~~~" A women screams. "I'm not a pervert, i just dislike pants." Shou comments. "It wold be best to wear pants in public." A voice comments. Shou looks around. A strange man with blonde hair, a bandada and some weird outfit spoke out to him. "Eh. why?" Shou blinked. "You might just piss off the wrong person." He is wearing glasses. Shou thinks to himself, glasses - weak. 

"Heh, try and put pants on me asshole." Shou takes a fighting stance. "It would be unwise to fight me." He adjusts his glasses. "Heh, I don't care." Shou grins, his body feels better, he can take some lame punk. "DIE!" Shou rushes forward, the man simply sidesteps him. WHAM! His knee slams into Shou's stomach. "Guh...."  he stumbled forward and grabbed his stomach. "That was merely a sample." The man smirked. "I'm not going down that easy..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 28, 2009)

With Saito-

He walked into a clothing shop, bored out of his mind, "Ghaaa, what to do what to do..." He picks up a hat and slowly slides it over his head, "I must be bored if I'm trying on hats..."

Suddenly...*BOOM!* Something busts through the wall of the store. The wind knocks Saito's hat off, "What the hell?" Shou lies on the floor, naked and with everything showing, "Agh! That's disgusting!" He shouts, turning away, "Put some damned pants on!" He says, tossing a few pairs of pants over to him.

He then spots a blond man with glasses walk through the hole just created, "Your getting tossed around by this guy?" Saito asks Shou in shock, "Guess I'll have to handle this one for you captain."

He dashes forward and leaps into the air. He stretches out his leg, going for a kick but the man ducks down, "What the-?" He then pops back up and hits Saito, who is stranded in mid air above him, with two fists going straight up. He gets hit through the ceiling and onto the roof.

He looks down through the hole just created by his body, "Alright, so maybe this guy's tougher than I thought..." He says holding the spots on his chest that were hit.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 28, 2009)

"Guh..." Shou slowly stood up. "Why am i in a clothing shop.." He looked around, there was the bastard who punched him, acting smug. "Damn." Shou tossed on a pair of pants, that for some reason were on his head. "Do you think you can win?" The man smirked. "Yeah." Shou cracked his neck. "But not without my sword." He thought to himself. "I can't run to the hotel room, it's too far. I can't even be sure i can get out of this guys range..." 

With Sel-

"What the hell was that!?" He rushes towards the clothing store, he had heard a large crash from there. "Shou!?" Sel shouts, seeing the halfnaked captain standing infront of an oddly dressed blonde man. "good! Sel! Get my sword from the hotel and come back here as fast as you can!" Shou shouts. "HOW DO YOU EXPECT ME TO CARRY SOMETHING THAT BIG!!!" sel shouts. "I DON'T CARE JUST DO IT!!!" Something seems off about shou, he seems.. worried...

"R...r..right...!!" Sel nods and rushes off.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2009)

Taylor shoots a few of the insane cwboys, but realises there are too many. So he jumps out a window and runs for dear life.

"OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHH MYYYYYYY GOOOOOOOD, CRAAAAAZYYY COOOOOOWBOOOOOYS!!!!! HEEEEEEEELP!" He eventually manages to duck behind a corner and lose them. He easily climbs onto a roof to get a better view when suddenly A fist comes from under the rook and smashes into Taylor's balls. A moment later the rest of Saito follows before dropping back down. "Oww.." Taylor mutters before falling down the hole. "Ow! God! What the hell was.."

*Bam!*

Taylor gets slammed in the back by a nerdy looking guy with glasses. Unluckily, Taylor had managed to fall straight between Shou and the nerdy dude. "OW! Damnit! What the hell!" He stands weakly and looks around. "Shou?...Oh thank God, you have Pants on."  He breathes a sigh of relief.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 29, 2009)

"OW! Damnit! What the hell!" He stands weakly and looks around. "Shou?...Oh thank God, you have Pants on."  He breathes a sigh of relief. "This is no time to let your guard down." Shou comments. His eyes focused on the man with glasses. "Guh." Saito stands up and shakes his head. "The hell is with that guy." He walks up next to shou. "I don't know." Shou comments, His face is straight, his gaze never moving. The man with glasses just smirks. "Do you want to know my name?" He adjusts his glasses. "Fine then, my name is Xuan Wu. of the S? Xi?ng." He smirked.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 29, 2009)

Zen was now walking fine and was in a bit of a bad mood. He couldn't believe he just injested something without any sort of research on it. For all he knew he just ate the worlds most poisonous fruit. It would certainly account for why it tasted like.....like... 

Zen dry heaved.

*"I need something to make me feel better"* he said, sick of throwing up. He spies a small barber shop that claims to have the best hot shave in town. *"I've never had a shave from a barber. Ok!" *

Zen walks into the shop. There was an odd looking man singing to his blades.

"These are my friends, see how they glisten?
See this one shine, how he smiles in the light,
My friends, my faithful friends...

Speak to me, friend; whisper, I'll listen.
I know, I know, you've been locked out of sight
All these years! Like me, my friend!
Well, I've come home -- to find you waiting!
Home, and we're together...
And we'll do wonders...
Won't we...?" 

He spoke in a strange cockney London accent. His hair was an odd mix of white and black, like a skunks. The barber shop had a pie shop below that sold the best pies on the island.

The man spins round and looks at Zen maniacally and then calms with a charming smile.

"Ah! I see you've come for a shave good sir. Well you've come to the right place for I am Sweeney Todd, and your face is in good hands sir. If you would be so kind as to have a seat and then....we can begin."

Zen sits on the chair and Sweeney begins to apply the lather to Zens face. It was a warm lather with a lovely smell that relaxed him no end. "A lovely smell isn't it sir? My own concoction." Sweeney says as Zen's eyes closed.

He heard the blade being sharpened on the leather belt and Sweeney coming closer. The blade sat on Zens cheek and with beautiful precision, lather and stubble was pulled from his face.

*"That was an anazing stroke."* Zen said knowing that he couldn't even do it on his own skin with such precision.

"Really? Well, sir, you'll love the next one." Sweeney grinned and put the blade to Zen's neck.Unbeknown to Zen he had a murderous look in his eyes. They needed more fresh meat for the pie shop. They wouldn't get much meat out of him, but it would do.

Sweeney pulled his arm back ready to slash, when he noticed, on the ground where he stood, around 25 glowing swords.

"What in the sweet mary mother of jesus are..." he said, unable to finish his sentence as the swords exploded, taking out the entire lower half of Mr Todd. He fell, screaming onto Zen who inturn started screaming and in his flailing pulled a lever sending the both of them plummeting through the floor as the chair snapped backwards and threw them through a trapdoor in the floor.

Zen landed on Sweeney, who died, his head crushed on the concrete. They were in a room with a furnace and there was an awful stench coming from it. He looked around at all the meat. Human meat.

He threw up again.


----------



## Konahastoryteller (Apr 29, 2009)

A new character emerges from rocks and says "I will have my revenge!!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 30, 2009)

A new character emerges from rocks and says "I will have my revenge!!"

Shou Saito and Taylor charge forward, stepping right on top of this "new character." Taylor lifts his gun and fires right at the man, but he easily dodges the bullet and charges forward at the group.

He stops as he stands directly in front of the crew. He outstretches his arm and it makes contact with Taylor's chest, sending him flying across the room. Saito sends a kick right for his throat and Shou a punch at his ribs but he catches but of their limbs and squeezes.

"Ghah!" Saito shouts as he feels his leg begin to snap, "NOW!" Shou shouts, fighting through the pain. Taylor aims and fires right for the man's face but he quickly leans back wards and the bullet merely flies into the wall, "Good try kids," He says chucking both Shou and Saito into opposite walls, "But it will take a lot more than distractions to even present me with a challenge."


----------



## InfIchi (May 1, 2009)

"SHOU!" Sel shouts, he had just arrived with his sword. "Good timing." Shou states sarcastically. He slowly stands up, along with Saito on the other end. "I'll need my blade, So cover me." He makes a run for the door, Genbu follows behind him. Saito charges forward and jumps into the air, spinning and letting his leg wrapped in chain fall towards Genbu's shoulder. Taylor takes aim and fires a shot towards the mans chest. 

"Heh." Genbu ducks, Saito's chain is hit by the bullet, And before he finishes his attack, Genbu uppercuts his chin, sending him back through the roof. "Now then, Is there someone else with skill here?" SHING! a small line of blood forms on his left cheek. "Hmm?" He looks down to see a blade resting on it. He then looks over, Shou is eight feet away from him. "Quite the distance, And quite the blade." The man comments. 

"Why are you here." Shou demands an answer. "I'm here to slaughter this island, I was merely taking a break." Shou had hoped this mans answer would be longer, He noted Saito on the roof, preparing an attack and Taylor was no where to be seen. That was a good sign, Both of them had a plan even without telling Shou. Which meant only one thing. A dark grin came across the captains face. "I'm the distraction." He thinks to himself.


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2009)

Zen shivered as he looked at the multicoloured liquid that had just been projected from his mouth. He really was tired of seeing what he had eaten. On the plus side at least he wasn't eating what was on offer here; pies made from human flesh. He had to get out. He looked from where he had fallen and it was too high to reach, the wooden door the only exit out was bolted shut from the other side.

He searched the barbers body, he still had those sharp shaving blades but they weren't of any use. As he looked his eyes wandered to Todds legs which had been blown clean right off. What the hell had caused that to happen? There was something on the ground which had materialised out of nowhere and blew his legs to stumps.

His thoughts instantly went to the devil fruit he had injested earlier. Zen was pretty certain it was him who caused it but he had no idea how. 

"Shame." He said looking at Sweeney, "it would have been a good shave." He felt his hairless cheek.

Hairless. Hair!

He took the blade and made a stroke down his still lather covered face. Sure enough, out popped a dozen swords. Red, glowing swords. That explode. What the hell man?!

He went to pick one up and to his surprise, found he didn't need to touch them to move them. As they were part of his body, somewhat, he could still control them.Though it made no sense to him as he couldn't control his hair. The introspection would come later as he picked them up and hurled them at the door. They stuck in. Now what?

The protuding swords suddenly exploded in tiny firework style explosions, enough to put several holes through the door, forming a circle and Zen walking out cautiously. He burst into a run, hoping to find one of his crew soon


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 4, 2009)

Taylor has made his way outside and into the street. He takes aim and fires a few shots at one corner of the building. He continues this on the other four corners of the building and then fires a shot into the air.

Saito spots the bullet and then nods to himself. He takes a few deep breaths and then begins doing back flips on top of the roof. He finally kicks off the ground and high into the air, "HEADS UP SHOU!"  He shouts as he slams both feet into the already damaged roof. 

Suddenly the entire building begins to shake. Genbu looks around curiously and Shou just smirks. He swings his huge sword around and it slices a hole into one of the walls, "See yah!" He leaps back through the hole he created. Saito quickly dives off the roof as the entire building collapses on top of the man. The three regroup and look at the huge pile of rubble, "Did we get him?"


----------



## Zorokiller (May 4, 2009)

Tsurugi and Helen had left the house, they snuck around town running from alleyway to alleyway, trying to refind the other two and leave this marine filled island.

"Helen, by the way...If we're all a crew, what would you name our crew?"
Even though the other's weren't present to input their thoughts about, it was still something that kept him busy right now, he would be just as good of a pirate as Asesino is.


----------



## Vergil (May 4, 2009)

Zen almost collapses from sprinting away from the cannabalistic freaks and arrives just in time to see a building cave in and the crew standing outside watching it.

*"Should I ask?"* he said looking at the thing fall *"Ive just had the weirdest damned day!"*

He is afraid to look down incase Shou has gone Commando to the extreme again.


----------



## InfIchi (May 5, 2009)

Zen almost collapses from sprinting away from the cannabalistic freaks and arrives just in time to see a building cave in and the crew standing outside watching it.*"Should I ask?"* he said looking at the thing fall *"Ive just had the weirdest damned day!"*He is afraid to look down incase Shou has gone Commando to the extreme again.

"Some guy named Genbu trying to kill us. Nothing new really." Shou comments. "Doesn't matter now, we got him." Saito takes a proud stance. "Don't be fooled that easily, if we couldn't hurt him with our own power, what's some chunks of rock going to do." Saito blinked. "Hurt him?" He comments. The rubble of the building began to shake. "ORA!" Rocks were thrown into the air and our through the streets.

Crashing into outher shops and houses. "That was a nice trick. But not enough." a scaled and clawed hand points at them. "Behold my true power." Genbu was now covered in reptilian like scales, His nails now claws. His body a deep black and hair long and white. "A zoan user.. but what kind of animal is that!?" Zen states. "No. Not Zoan." Genbu grins. "This is the beast beast fruit. It's paramecia. Not Zoan."

he cracks his knuckles and neck. "Now. Let the real fun begin!" He seems to vanish from sight. "Shit. wher-" A fist makes contact with shou's gut and sends him flying backwards into a building. "How.. how did he get so-" Before saito can finish his though. He felt four cold claws in his stomach. "Gu..." And a fist connected to his chest. 

Saito fires a bullet into Genbu, but it doesn't work. "Crap." Genbu's foot hit's his jaw and sends him upwards. Zen forms four swords and tries to fire them at Genbu. "Pathetic." He swats the blades away as they explode, From the smoke, Genbu's claws can be seen stabbing into Zen, Then the reptilian man headbuts the pirate, knocking him backward. "Come on. Get back up."


----------



## Vergil (May 5, 2009)

The pain shoot through Zen's side as the claws take off a fair chunk of meat beside his rib cage. There was a moment of numbness before the horrible pain hit him. 

*"ARGH!"* Zen shouts as he crawls away from the beast *"The devil fruit...is totally freaking useless!"* he murmurs. He still has Sweeneys glistening razor blade in his hand and shaves off a bunch of arm hair, producing 10 swords around but he couldn't concentrate to use them all, only a few moved when he willed them to and the subsequent explosion did Zen more harm than the Reptilian.

He got thrown back from the blast and sat beside a wall, his shoulder leaning on it

*"Sorry guys. I'm being useless again..."* he said dejected.


----------



## InfIchi (May 6, 2009)

*"Sorry guys. I'm being useless again..."* he said dejected. Shou coughs and pulls himself out of some rubble. "no..no more useless then me." He laughed. WHAM! taylor crashes into the ground and Saito grumbles. "damn.. damn it..." they all try to stand, but it's no use. "W..what happened!" shame shouts. BOOM! Genbu heel drops him into the ground. "Come on.. Is that all?" Genbu grins.


----------



## Vergil (May 6, 2009)

BOOM! Genbu heel drops him into the ground. "Come on.. Is that all?" Genbu grins.

*"You know what? Fuck you! No, it's not!"* Zen shouts suddenly sick of being useless. He stands up clutching his side, taking off his shirt and tying it around his ribs in an efort to stop the blood from leaving his body.

He had never been so glad to be a naturally hairy person. He shaved off some of his chest hair. The swords that were produced seemed to be a lot heavier. 'Is it because it was close to my heart?' he thought feeling the weight of them. They were slightly harder to control as he tried to will them towards Genbu. The sword missed completely and went flying into another shop, producing a large enough explosion to shatter all the windows of the one storey building.

Though the power was impressive, getting control of it was a different matter and as he was now, he could only control one at a time. He threw a sword towards Genbu, who side stepped the effort, mocking Zens every effort.

*"Stand still you freaking dick asshole lizard!"* the cuss made no sense but neither did controlling exploding swords that came from his body hair, with willpower. His notebook was nowhere in sight.

Another sword, faster this time but still dodged, Genbu getting visibly irritated as he charged towards Zen. As he charged Zen calmed his nerves, much against the wild panic as his brain was pumping all sorts of fear related chemicals into his body. 6 swords lined up in a semi circle around Zen and with a shout of a desperate man he flung them a metre toward the charging Genbu who watched as the swords came hurtling towards him


----------



## InfIchi (May 7, 2009)

"Hm." Genbu smirks and vanishes in an explosion of blades. "Damn." Shou barely finds the strength to Stand up. "Heh..." Saito and taylor soon follow. "Seems like.. you got him." Shou gras his blade and uses it as a means to support himself. "Is... is it over..." Sel peaks out from a corner. "Yeah." Shou turns around and grins. "It's all ri-" Shou stops mid sentence. "You and your crew did well." 

He turns around, Genbu, slightly burned, stares back at him. "Well enough to cause a little damage. I believe that deserves a reward. The crew prepare themselves. "Shit." Saito thinks, his ribs feel cracked, and his leg doesn't seem to want to move. "I've got it." Taylor tries to squeeze his guns trigger, but it seems heavy... too heavy to lift and too heavy to pull the trigger. "D..damn.." 

Zen, having used most of his will to pull off the last attack tries to form a few more swords, but lifting them has become too difficult. "Damn it." He coughs. "It's... alright." Shou comments, dropping his sword. "What's... the reward." He asks, no one seems to notice that Genbu is holding him up with clawed hand in Shou's back. "I will allow you and this island to survive. For now." He comments, quickly pulling his right hand back, a trail of blood following. 

"Heh...." Shou smirks as his eyes roll back and he falls to the ground, five puncture wounds in his middle back around his spine. "I would advise you to stay out of our path however." Genbu swipes his hand and the blood flies onto the ground. "I'll be leaving now." His scales slowly pull back into his body as it returns to normal. "Don't die too soon." He smirks as he adjusts his glasses and walks off. 
*
"WAIT DAMN IT!" *Zen shouts. "S...stop." Shou speaks out. "...We... lost...." He coughed. "But... we lived... We'll kill... we'll kill him another day..." He holds out his hand and laughs. "R...right...?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 7, 2009)

Saito focuses all of his energy into one of his legs and pushes himself to his feet, "Not a fan of losing..." He says quietly, "But I'm pretty fond of living," He limps over to the others and weakly helps them up. 

"Cabin boy!" He shouts at Sel, who quickly pops in, "Go get the ship ready, we'll get back there..." He looks around at the wounded crew, "Eventually." He starts to limp back in the ship's direction, dragging one foot and holding his ribs.

"Any chance he can bring the ship to us?" It takes Taylor a moment, but he finally releases his gun and it falls into it's holster. His hands are almost bleeding he was gripping the weapon so hard. He starts to move as well, dragging his limp arms along.

Zen takes a few deep breaths and then manages to pull himself to his feet. He feels some of his arm hairs for a moment and then joins the others, *"Just wait, I'll learn to use this power..."*

They all turn back to Shou who is wounded the worst out of everyone, "Need some help, captain?" Saito asks their bloody leader. Shou drags slowly moves forward, dragging his blade. He slightly leans on two of their shoulders, "Alright...back to the ship then."

After a while of walking, they finally reach their ship and slowly climb up onto the deck. They look at each other for a moment before finding their own places on the ship to collapse on. Sel sighs and looks at Taylor, "Better start patching you up, or we won't be leaving for a while..." He says moving toward the Gunner.


----------



## InfIchi (May 7, 2009)

"OW!" Taylor yelps as Sel tries to patch up his hands. "Shut up! I'm trying hard as i can to fix you!" the cabin boy shouts. "It's not working." Taylor adds. "S..SHUT UP!" Sel cuts off a piece of bandage. "You should be ok enough to steer the boat... But i wouldn't recommend it.. there's still a seven day trip to my island... so, it doesn't matter if we take time to rest here or not." Sel tried to convince the crew to rest. 

"Heh.." Shou, collapsed on the door to his cabin scoffs. "We have seven days to get to your island. Then why the hell would we waste time here. We want to get rid of a useless cabin boy like you soon as possible." He laughed. "WHO ARE YOU CALLING USELESS!" Sel shouts. "Shut up and patch the others up already." Shou shouts. "Eh.. what about you." the cabin boy blinks. "Worry... about me... later....." THUMP! Shou fell sideways and passed out. "WHAT THE HELL!!!" Sel shouts in disbelief. 

"Oi. Just patch them up, We're getting out of here." Taylor raises anchor and takes the ship out of port. "Point me to your island and we'll get this over with." Sel blinks and points out to sea. "Alright then." Taylor spins the wheel. "LET'S GO!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 7, 2009)

Saito rips off the bandages on wrapped around his leg and chest. They are only a day or two away from the island and they are nearly recovered by now. He smacks his leg a few times, "Good as new."

Shame walks out with a platter full of food. Saito quickly grabs the entire plate and begins picking at it. Sel walks over to him, "Hey, looks good," He says reaching for the plate, but Saito quickly raises it above his head, "Sorry shorty, must be this tall to eat," He motions with the hand in the air and uses the other one to push Sel away by head.


----------



## InfIchi (May 7, 2009)

Sel struggled to get the food from Saito. "NOOO FAIR~~~ I'M HUNGRY~~~" He whined. "Cabin boys eat the crews left overs." Shou grabbed some food from the plate and ate it quick as he good, Saito giving him a nasty look. "Mine." Shou comments, showing Saito the semi chewed food. "How are you feeling?" Sel asks, completely calm. "Oi, What do you care?" Shou blinks. "WHO SAID I CARE!" Sel crosses his arms and turns his head. "Just askin is all."

Shou sat down on a crate and yawned. "So, What's this place called anyway." Shou asked. "It's Briler island, my towns called Hospel." Sel looks to see shou picking his nose with his pinky. "LISTEN WHEN OTHERS TALK!" Sel smacks his head. "There's... something i have to tell you about the town though..." the cabin boy lowers his head. "What?" Saito asks, still stuffing his mouth.

"It's...been taken over by a pirate crew! That's why my family was in debt and sold me to pay it off! their captain is a cruel man whose manipulated the islands resources to break the town and make himself rich! That bastard dracal is the cause of all this! You have to help me please!" Shou's face seems blank. "We agreed to take you back to your island. Stopping this guy wasn't part of the deal." 

Sel feels his heart shatter. "Fine! I'll do it myself!" He shouts. "Eh? But why should we take you back to an island just to get yourself killed?" Shou asks. "If you wish to die." his blade gently rests on Sels neck. "I can do it for you here. and now." Sel gulps. "Understand. We're pirates. We don't care about what other pirates do. This doesn't effect us. Why should we help you."

The crew seemed put off by Shou's crualty. "BECAUSE! HE'S CAUSING THE TOWN TO DIE! HE'S EATING UP ALL THE MONEY! PUTTING EVERYONE IN DEBT! THE PEOPLE ARE DYING AND THEY CAN'T SURVIVE MUCH LONGER! BUT THAT BASTARD DRACAL EATS LIKE A KING!!! IT'S NOT RIGHT!" Shou withdraws his blades. "Well, I guess we can help then, what do you all say." 

"YOU TRICKED ME AGAIN!!!" Sel shouts.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 7, 2009)

The next day-

They arrive at Briler Island and Taylor brings them into the dock, "Look like home Cabin Boy?" Sel simply nods. The crew hops off the ship and onto land, "Geez, a week without land, such a pain. Atleast we finally got here."

*"So, we're looking for this Dracul guy? Shouldn't be too hard, he'll be the only one "eating like a king," as you said."* He scans the area, "Right, to Hospel then." Shou says leading his crew into the island, "Do you even know where your going!?!?" Sel shouts.


----------



## InfIchi (May 7, 2009)

"Obviously i'm going to the hospital." Shou comments. "WHY!" Sel grumbles. "Because, obviously you have to go to the hospital to find someone who eats like a king. Because he's obviously got a weight problem and thus has heart problems and needs to see a doctor regularly." The crew all blinks. "The sad thing is... he actually kind of makes sense...." Taylor blinks.

"HE LIVES AT THE MANSION ON THE EDGE OF TOWN! AND HE'S NOT FAT!" Sel shouts. "Ah.. that voice..." An old man turns around. "Sel... Is that... is that you?" He walks over towards the cabin boy, he wears a faded green shirt and torn tan pants. "Gento! are you okay? you look horrible!" His body seems starved and frail. "No no! perfectly fine young one!" He pats Sel's head. "It's good to see you've returned... but i question your company..." He looks at the Kaizoku tenman. 

"A young lad-" He was cut off by Sel. "It's fine! fine!" He waves it off. "I don't have problem with it and these guys just helped me get to the island. "Oi, are you his grandpa or something?" Shou picks his nose and points at Sel. "Ah? his?" The old man blinks. "No! he's just an old friend!" Sel comments. "Now come on! I want to go home before i take you to see Dracal!" 

Sel stomps off. "AH!? DRACAL! YOU CAN'T POSSIBLY BE THINKING OF GOING UP AGAIST THAT MAN! YOU KNOW WHAT WILL HAPPEN!" Gento shouts. "I DON'T CARE! I CAN'T SEE THIS ISLAND CRUMBLE UNDER HIS RULE!" Suddenly, twelve men dressed in black suits all surround the crew. "Is there talk of an assault on our towns most generous provider?" They ask. "S..shit! Repo men!" Sel backs up. 

"Heh, This will be easy." Shou cracks his knuckles. "IDIOTS!!! YOU CAN'T BEAT THEM!" The crew rushes off. "JUST WATCH US!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 9, 2009)

SLASH! BANG! POW! BOOM! The crew quickly takes down half of the men. One of them backs up worried and then pulls out a Den Den Mushi, "Crap, we need back up, NOW!" The man talking is quickly taken out.

Suddenly a large group of much larger men in the same suits appear before the crew. One of the smaller repo men get up, "Quick, seperate them if you can, it will be too hard to take them out all together!"

One of the large men nods and then pulls out a club. Another man charges at Saito, but he quickly delivers a kick to his face but the man with the club catches him off guard and swings right at his stomach. Saito goes flying off into the distance, "Western side of town," One of the men says into a Den Den Mushi.

With Saito-

"Geez, I didn't see that one coming," He says rubbing his stomach, "I'll get that son of a-" Suddenly a bullet cuts his cheek. A much larger group of men have him surrounded, "Great..." He says getting in a ready stance.


----------



## InfIchi (May 11, 2009)

SHNG! "GUAH!" Shou waves his blade around and begins taking out men left and right. "Bring on the big boys." He grins as blood falls like rain. A massive shadow forms behind him. CLANG! Shou holds up his sword and blocks a large blade. "What's that... A six foot poll blade?" He asks. "Good eye. You didn't even look at it." A mans voice calls out behind him. "I can feel the weight of the attack, It's obvious what weapon it is." Shou grins and quickly turns around. 

The man before him wears a nice black suite, with a red tie and black sunglasses. "My name is Degal. It's a pleasure to meet you, but i must inform you, talks of violence against our citizens is a crime punishible by 30 years in prison. if not death." He grins and holds up his blade. "Well, then." Shou's grin becomes even more twisted. "I'll take death!" He charges forward and slashes down.


----------

